# Video entero del chino apuñalando al saco de mierda



## Iron John (6 Ago 2022)

Me encantan los finales felices


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

Im dead im dead dice el muerto


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.

LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.

El ladrón le roba unos paquetes de caramelos y por lo tanto tendrá que devolver lo robado.

El chino asesina a una persona , deberá ser a su vez asesinado.

eso es todo.


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Una polla como un castillo de grande. A ese chino le estaban desvalijando el comercio. Una medalla al orden civil es lo que merece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Una polla como un castillo de grande. A ese chino le estaban desvalijando el comercio. Una medalla al orden civil es lo que merece.



toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona. 

¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (6 Ago 2022)

Son blancos y el que salió por patas tenía un colgante de una cruz, o sea, encima cristiano


----------



## Cens0r (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El ojo por ojo representó un avance social porque la familia del homicida no respondía del crimen. Antes, si mataban a alguien, su familia se vengaba contra toda la familia del homicida.

Por cierto: en el vídeo no se ve nada sobre la justicia sino sobre la defensa propia.

ATARAXIO, me gustan tus hilos y mensajes, pero tienes un montón de prejuicios injustificables


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Y tú que sabes sobre las intenciones del encapuchado una vez que salta la barra. Defensa propia perfectamente argumentable ante una amenaza clara. Tampoco lo ha matado, esa navajilla no da para eso pinchando donde ha pinchado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> El ojo por ojo representó un avance social porque la familia del homicida no respondía del crimen. Antes, si mataban a alguien, su familia se vengaba contra toda la familia del homicida.
> 
> Por cierto: en el vídeo no se ve nada sobre la justicia sino sobre la defensa propia.
> 
> ATARAXIO, me gustan tus hilos y mensajes, pero tienes un montón de prejuicios injustificables



Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.

Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado


----------



## Maddie (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Tu que sabes si lo siguiente era matar a alguien, por favor, sal del mundo de piruleta. Ni que hubiera estado robando leche para su hijo enfermo. Seguro que no era la primera vez que robaba y un tipo así no se tienta el corazón ni para robar ni para matar si es necesario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y tú que sabes sobre las intenciones del encapuchado una vez que salta la barra. Defensa propia perfectamente argumentable ante una amenaza clara. Tampoco lo ha matado, esa navajilla no da para eso pinchando donde ha pinchado.



No solo lo ha asesinado sino que lo arrastra y lo pretende llevar / tirar a la calle para que no le manche el suelo de sangre.

A esa incapacidad mental de los chinos y de algunos foreros es a lo que me refiero a la hora de ponderar con inteligencia una amenaza.

Creo que los videojuegos están haciendo demasiado daño.

Ya puestos a ir a la cárcel para toda la vida por matar a un inocente , por lo menos que intenten matar a Bill Gates o algún psicópata que está jodiendo el mundo


----------



## Abrojo (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (6 Ago 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y tú que sabes sobre las intenciones del encapuchado una vez que salta la barra. Defensa propia perfectamente argumentable ante una amenaza clara. *Tampoco lo ha matado,* esa navajilla no da para eso pinchando donde ha pinchado.



Venía a decir esto, que viendo el tipo de pincho que coge del mostrador no parece una automática ni una mariposa ni nada, debe de ser un cuchillito táctico mini para dar cuatro pinchazos. Otra cosa es que sepa donde dar o que haya tenido mala suerte y le haya clavado en uan arteria como la femoral o la carótida pero a juzgar por la imagen no aprecio mancha ni chorro de sangre


----------



## LetalFantasy (6 Ago 2022)

Ataraxio escribe muchos tochos sobre la naturaleza, según él la entiende, y cuando la tiene crudita delante se escandaliza como un snow flake.


----------



## Cens0r (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Yo nunca le he robado nada a nadie. Todo lo contrario: me he tomado mis molestias para devolverle bienes que me he encontrado a sus dueños. Puedes creerme o no. Hoy mismo en el trabajo alguien se ha dejado su cartera con dinero y documentación y me he tomado la molestia de que le sea devuelta.

Yo la ética, como la generalización de la moral, me la paso por el forro. Yo soy moral y anti ético. Y por eso entiendo que esa escala de valores que tú dices que es la correcta, es decir, que vale más la vida del criminal que un cachivache de 10 euros, es mentira ¿Y si el ladrón buscará hacerse con un botín de mil millones de euros? ¿Para ti sería ético detenerlo con violencia letal?

Piensa una cosa: cuando alguien te roba algo lo que ha hecho es convertirte en su esclavo tanto tiempo como la capacidad que tienes para producir ese valor.


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Ago 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> El ojo por ojo representó un avance social porque la familia del homicida no respondía del crimen. Antes, si mataban a alguien, su familia se vengaba contra toda la familia del homicida.
> 
> Por cierto: en el vídeo no se ve nada sobre la justicia sino sobre la defensa propia.
> 
> ATARAXIO, me gustan tus hilos y mensajes, pero tienes un montón de prejuicios injustificables



Joder! @ATARAXIO lleva parte de razón,la última puñalada sobraba. El tío ya estaba chafao. Se lo ha cargao gratis.


----------



## Decipher (6 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Son blancos y el que salió por patas tenía un colgante de una cruz, o sea, encima cristiano



Panchitos. Bien por el chino. Antes voy con un chino defendiendo su comercio que con basura ladrona por muchas cruces que lleven.


----------



## Cens0r (6 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder! @ATARAXIO lleva parte de razón,la última puñalada sobraba. El tío ya estaba chafao. Se lo ha cargao gratis.



Estás suponiendo que el agredido tiene información perfecta. Nadie la tiene. El agredido responde a una amenaza teniendo información parcial. 
Ahora supón que el agresor tiene la información perfecta. Si eso fuese así, el agresor no agrediría porque conocería que la consecuencia de su agresión es su propia muerte o al menos lesiones graves.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (6 Ago 2022)

bien por el amarillo, una mierda menos.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Estás haciendo trampa. No lo mata por los caramelos que vaya a robar y lo sabes.

Por la misma regla de tres, si te viniera alguien a cagarse en la calavera de algún ser querido, tú no tendrías justificación para partirle la cara. O si alguien le tocara el culo a tu hija de ocho años, tú sólo podrías tocarle el culo a un señor con bigote.

Así y todo me parece una desproporción que lo termine matando, pero es porque yo no estoy trabajando en un comercio de ese barrio. De ser así, y conociendo las movidas que hubieran por allí, tal vez no me parecería tan fuera de lugar. Pero eso no quita que tu argumento sea falaz.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Estás haciendo trampa. No lo mata por los caramelos que vaya a robar y lo sabes.
> Por la misma regla de tres, si te viniera alguien a cagarse en la calavera de algún ser querido, tú no tendrías justificación para partirle la cara. O *si alguien le tocara el culo a tu hija de ocho años, tú sólo podrías tocarle el culo a un señor con bigote.*
> Así y todo me parece una desproporción que lo termine matando, pero es porque yo no estoy trabajando en un comercio de ese barrio. De ser así, y conociendo las movidas que hubieran por allí, tal vez no me parecería tan fuera de lugar. Pero eso no quita que tu argumento sea falaz.




Grande ese comentario, @ATARAXIO reponde a este forero, di que si,


ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> *El ladrón le roba unos paquetes de caramelos y por lo tanto tendrá que devolver lo robado.*
> El chino asesina a una persona , deberá ser a su vez asesinado.
> eso es todo.



¿Si alguien pretende matarte no puedes defenderte hata que te mate primero?
¿Como interpretas lo de saltar el mostrador y meterse en el espacio personal del dependiente? ¿Sólo quería jugar?


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Ago 2022)

¿Y no lo contrata el Ayuntamiento para limpieza?


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



*De acuerdo con usted, @ATARAXIO . Y añadamos que el ladrón no estaba armado. Si lo estuviera, sería muy distinto, incluso por caramelos...*


----------



## max power (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El chino estaba tan tranquilo en su tienda, sin meterse con nadie, sin agredir a nadie, sin robar a nadie. El ha sido atacado sin proporcionalidad y no sabe si el otro va armado. No creo que aplique la proporcionalidad como tu sugieres.

A mi la pena de muerte a un asesino a sangre fria me parece perfecta si la victima es verdaderamente tal y no es un ajuste de cuentas o similar En tal caso dependeria.


----------



## BoxTrack (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No solo lo ha asesinado sino que lo arrastra y lo pretende llevar / tirar a la calle para que no le manche el suelo de sangre.
> 
> A esa incapacidad mental de los chinos y de algunos foreros es a lo que me refiero a la hora de ponderar con inteligencia una amenaza.
> 
> ...



¡Exacto!

Y es que como muy bien sabemos todos, y en especial los rateros retrasados sin diploma, no se puede ser tendero sin tener un triple doctorado en "ponderación de amenazas", "defensa proporcionada" y "neutralización de ladrones sin dejar marca".

Estoy de acuerdo en que aparentemente la respuesta fue excesiva, pero no en que un ladrón tenga "derecho" a que el tendero sepa leer la mente de los ladrones y conocer sus capacidades ofensivas para reaccionar en su justa medida.

No soy BoxTrack, sino Stick Hero. Burbuja nunca me envía la contraseña.


----------



## singermorning (6 Ago 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> El ojo por ojo representó un avance social porque la familia del homicida no respondía del crimen. Antes, si mataban a alguien, su familia se vengaba contra toda la familia del homicida.
> 
> Por cierto: en el vídeo no se ve nada sobre la justicia sino sobre la defensa propia.
> 
> ATARAXIO, me gustan tus hilos y mensajes, pero tienes un montón de prejuicios injustificables



De sefensa propia no se ve ni una mijita.
Tu eres de los que se cree que diciendo "mire señor Juez..." ya te van a hacer caso?
Animalico....


----------



## maxhc (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.



Ha sido la persona que roba quien ha decidido poner en peligro su vida por una parte infima de la mierda que hay en la tienda.

Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Vaya tontería, y si saca una pistola y te mete un tiro le pides por favor que se pegue un tiro a sí mismo para compensar. Siempre vas borracho?


----------



## Invasor (6 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Venía a decir esto, que viendo el tipo de pincho que coge del mostrador no parece una automática ni una mariposa ni nada, debe de ser un cuchillito táctico mini para dar cuatro pinchazos. Otra cosa es que sepa donde dar o que haya tenido mala suerte y le haya clavado en uan arteria como la femoral o la carótida pero a juzgar por la imagen no aprecio mancha ni chorro de sangre



El tipo no está muerto, no indican su condición y no parece que el otro esté arrestado.









Video Of Vape Store Owner Stabbing Alleged Attempted Thief 7 Times Goes Viral


Footage of a Las Vegas vape store owner defending himself from a suspected robber Wednesday has gone viral.




dailycaller.com


----------



## asakopako (6 Ago 2022)

Me parece cojonuda la actuación del chino. A matar a los enemigos sin piedad. Así el resto se lo pensará 2 veces.


----------



## Akira. (6 Ago 2022)

El ladrón sigue hablando diciendo que no quiere morir. Esperemos que haya aprendido la lección.


----------



## cortoplacista (6 Ago 2022)

Se agradece la versión extendida. Está claro que el severo retraso en decidir qué cogen y qué no fue la causa de tan cómico final...el largo se conformaba con el radio de acción de su desgarbado brazo pero al otro le pudo la ambición y sucumbió a los floridos encantos del estante.
Habrá risas y lágrimas en el funeral cuando alguien pregunte ¿cómo fue?


----------



## ominae (6 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Ataraxio escribe muchos tochos sobre la naturaleza, según él la entiende, y cuando la tiene crudita delante se escandaliza como un snow flake.



Es la evidente falsedad de determinadas personas de este foro, con intereses no muy claros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Vaya tontería, y si saca una pistola y te mete un tiro le pides por favor que se pegue un tiro a sí mismo para compensar. Siempre vas borracho?



¿ asesinas a gente por conjeturas e imaginaciones ? 

Ese chaval tiene familia a la que han destrozado su vida. Te gustaría que asesinasen a tu hermano o a tu hijo ?

No me digas más ! Tú y tu familia sois los más honrados del planeta y nunca habéis timado o robado nada a nadie.

Un hijo de puta que venda el piso de la abuela que costó en el franquismo 12 mil euros por 10 veces más , es un criminal muchísimo mayor que ese anormal que quería hacer una valentía.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ago 2022)

Es 8nteresante el debate que se abre


----------



## Persea (6 Ago 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Yo nunca le he robado nada a nadie. Todo lo contrario: me he tomado mis molestias para devolverle bienes que me he encontrado a sus dueños. Puedes creerme o no. Hoy mismo en el trabajo alguien se ha dejado su cartera con dinero y documentación y me he tomado la molestia de que le sea devuelta.
> 
> Yo la ética, como la generalización de la moral, me la paso por el forro. Yo soy moral y anti ético. Y por eso entiendo que esa escala de valores que tú dices que es la correcta, es decir, que vale más la vida del criminal que un cachivache de 10 euros, es mentira ¿Y si el ladrón buscará hacerse con un botín de mil millones de euros? ¿Para ti sería ético detenerlo con violencia letal?
> 
> Piensa una cosa: cuando alguien te roba algo lo que ha hecho es convertirte en su esclavo tanto tiempo como la capacidad que tienes para producir ese valor.



estais bastante locos y bastante corrompidos los que buscais la manera de justificar la muerte de un ratero

se llama proporcionalidad: no es justo cortarle la mano a un ladron de naranjas. Es desproporcionado.

Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El problema es que actuar con proporcionalidad es garantía de que te toman el pelo y por eso esos delincuentes actúan con esa impunidad. En la mentalidad china eso no se concibe, hay cosas QUE NO SE PUEDEN HACER. Mira por ejemplo con los ocupas, hace un par de años salió la noticia de unos chinos que sacaron a navajazos a unos ocupas en Zaragoza. Si la gente supiera que se juega la vida haciendo el gilipollas por ahí, no actuarían así. Nos hemos acostumbrado a aguantar demasiada mierda. Mira como el chino llama con tranquilidad porque estoy seguro que en su conciencia ha obrado bien.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ asesinas a gente por conjeturas e imaginaciones ?
> 
> Ese chaval tiene familia a la que han destrozado su vida. Te gustaría que asesinasen a tu hermano o a tu hijo ?
> 
> ...



Conjeturas... Sí, me pongo a conjeturar durante un atraco. Porque es el primer nigga que saca una pistola del bolso y dispara sin previo aviso. Tu problema es que vives en un mundo imaginario que no tiene aplicación en la vida real. Ponte un pasamontañas y atraca un negocio con violencia si quieres comprar boletos para recibir dos tiros en las costillas o una buena puñalada en el cuello, esa es la realidad. Da igual lo pringado que resultes ser a posteriori, estas amenazando la vida de un ser humano que no sabe cuáles son tus intenciones últimas. Puede que quieras matarlo, puede que no, y ante la duda muchos elegirán como acto reflejo de supervivencia eliminar la amenaza. Es como dice @LetalFantasy , cuando la naturaleza golpea de verdad en toda su brutalidad, entonces te haces caquita y la rechazas con argumentos evasivos.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Me encantan los finales felices



Perfecta ejecución. El chino sabe como apuñalar y donde. 

Mis dies.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Perfecta ejecución. El chino sabe como apuñalar y donde.
> 
> Mis dies.



Ese chino no es la primera vez que mata, es lo primero que pensé XD


----------



## Iron John (6 Ago 2022)

El mierda apuñalado no ha muerto, la policía ha cogido a otro y el chino (en realidad de ascendencia vietnamita a juzgar por el apellido, nguyen) dice que va a comprar una pistola para la próxima...









Las Vegas smoke shop owner fights back, stabs robber


As his store was being robbed, a Vegas smoke shop owner grabbed a knife and stabbed one of the masked criminals. FOX5 spoke with that shop owner Friday.




www.fox5vegas.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Conjeturas... Sí, me pongo a conjeturar durante un atraco. Porque es el primer nigga que saca una pistola del bolso y dispara sin previo aviso. Tu problema es que vives en un mundo imaginario que no tiene aplicación en la vida real. Ponte un pasamontañas y atraca un negocio con violencia si quieres comprar boletos para recibir dos tiros en las costillas o una buena puñalada en el cuello, esa es la realidad. Da igual lo pringado que resultes ser a posteriori, estas amenazando la vida de un ser humano que no sabe cuáles son tus intenciones últimas. Puede que quieras matarlo, puede que no, y ante la duda muchos elegirán como acto reflejo de supervivencia eliminar la amenaza. Es como dice @LetalFantasy , cuando la naturaleza golpea de verdad en toda su brutalidad, entonces te haces caquita y la rechazas con argumentos evasivos.
[/QUOTE]

Los que habéis crecido entre videojuegos y películas de acción tenéis una mente torturada que dais miedo. 

Veis amenazas y enemigos por todos lados cuando la realidad es mucho más amable. La vida en sociedad del mono humano a veces trae este tipo de circunstancias y enfrentamientos , igual que las discusiones de pareja o entre amigos , o los accidentes de coche y tantas interacciones que nos gustaría que no nos pasasen pero que a veces cometemos. 

El chino asesino pasará el resto de su vida en la cárcel . Yo lo condenaría a la pena de muerte .
El local será quemado por los parientes del chaval que fue a hacer una gamberrada de las que hacen los chavales. 

Ni siquiera se asesinan a los atracadores de los bancos o de las joyerías . Creo que no distinguís entre el valor de las cosas y el de la vida humana. 
La gente no es perfecta ni vivimos en una sociedad alienada ( todavía )

el que esté sin pecado que tire la primera piedra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> El problema es que actuar con proporcionalidad es garantía de que te toman el pelo y por eso esos delincuentes actúan con esa impunidad. En la mentalidad china eso no se concibe, hay cosas QUE NO SE PUEDEN HACER. Mira por ejemplo con los ocupas, hace un par de años salió la notició de unos chinos que sacaron a navajazos a unos ocupas en Zaragoza. Si la gente supiera que se juega la vida haciendo el gilipollas por ahí, no actuarían así. Nos hemos acostumbrado a aguantar demasiada mierda. Mira como el chino llama con tranquilidad porque estoy seguro que en su conciencia ha obrado bien.



le espera la cárcel para toda la vida afortunadamente para él .

De no ser así los amigos y familiares del muerto se tomarían su justa venganza.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los que habéis crecido entre videojuegos y películas de acción tenéis una mente torturada que dais miedo.
> 
> Veis amenazas y enemigos por todos lados cuando la realidad es mucho más amable. La vida en sociedad del mono humano a veces trae este tipo de circunstancias y enfrentamientos , igual que las discusiones de pareja o entre amigos , o los accidentes de coche y tantas interacciones que nos gustaría que no nos pasasen pero que a veces cometemos.
> 
> ...



Error de bulto. No todos respetan la vida humana por lo que en una situación así te pueden matar sin pestañear y sin culpas, por lo que tienes que defenderte y ello conlleva ir a matar, no hay más, neutralizar al otro, porque no sabes lo que va a hacer. Ahí no puedes racionalizar proporcionalidad, la proporcionalidad sólo se sabe al final. Si dudas, probablemente acabes muerto tú.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> estais bastante locos y bastante corrompidos los que buscais la manera de justificar la muerte de un ratero
> 
> se llama proporcionalidad: no es justo cortarle la mano a un ladron de naranjas. Es desproporcionado.
> 
> Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.



Y quien decide lo que es proporcional?
Me vas a decir tu, que va a valorar mejor un juez, el asesinato del hijo de 4 años de alguien, que el padre de la larva.
Pues ese ratero, ya sabe lo que hay, o bien se quita de ratear o bien la próxima, (como os gusta a vosotros aseverar por vuestros cojones morenos) atracara con arma de fuego. Esperemos que entonces le abran un chakra en la frente.

Edito, y es que además, que cojones, vosotros tenéis la oportunidad de ser proporcionales, y de sujetar espatarrado a algún ser querido, para que hagan con el lo que quieran, y a mí me parece cojonudisimo. Deberíais hasta poner un cartel en la puerta de casa: aquí somos proporcionales.

Y dejadnos al resto que defendamos nuestras propiedades, poniendo en la cúspide a nuestros seres queridos, congéneres que lo merezcan y a nosotros mismos.


----------



## elpesetilla (6 Ago 2022)

Pues sinceramente en esete caso me ha dado hasta pena los ladrones y creo que el chino se ha pasado

se nota q son dos tolais q ni robar saben, tienen pinta de peleles no del tipico negrata chungo que se ve en otros robos

con darle en el lomo bien fuerte con un bate de beisbol hubiera valido, cuando el chico dice im dead, me da hasta pena


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los que habéis crecido entre videojuegos y películas de acción tenéis una mente torturada que dais miedo.
> 
> Veis amenazas y enemigos por todos lados cuando la realidad es mucho más amable. La vida en sociedad del mono humano a veces trae este tipo de circunstancias y enfrentamientos , igual que las discusiones de pareja o entre amigos , o los accidentes de coche y tantas interacciones que nos gustaría que no nos pasasen pero que a veces cometemos.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
El valor de la vida humana es muy relativo, el concepto de proporcionalidad es subjetivo. Aquí no se discute si en arreglo a la ley el chino va a ir a la cárcel. Yo le eximiria de toda responsabilidad. Lo que aquí se discute es la legitimidad de la defensa propia, algo que para mí está fuera de toda duda. Al ratero no se le da muerte por robar una bolsa de lacasitos, se le da muerte por suponer una amenaza directa para la integridad física, no siempre sucede pero puede suceder como de hecho estamos viendo. La vida es muy amable, claro campeón, especialmente cuando dos encapuchados atracan tu negocio con violencia, a quien se le ocurriría interpretar esto como una amenaza? La culpa es de los videojuegos, gñe.

Ejemplo de lo subjetiva que puede llegar a ser la percepción de proporcionalidad


Se merece semejante ostion un simple bromista? Para mí, desde la comodidad del hogar, no. Para el currela que recibe el daño moral en mitad de toda una suerte de condicionantes que jamás seríamos capaces de ponderar en su justa medida, sí. Imaginemos entonces cuál puede ser la reacción del propietario de una tienda al que atracas con violencia, que quizá tenga familia a la que quiera proteger o haya sido atracado con violencia previamente y haya sufrido daño físico. Temas que no conocemos y que también hay que valorar pues son los que en última instancia conduce al desenlace.

Ahora bien, considerar víctima al atracador y verdugo al trabajador que está siendo atracado, eso sólo puede hacerlo un attention whore trasnochado de manual


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Ago 2022)

0:33
¡atdet!, atdet


----------



## ikifenix (6 Ago 2022)

Lo único malo del video es que no le lanzase otro cuchillo a la espalda del que escapa.


----------



## Ace Tone (6 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Ejemplo de lo subjetiva que puede llegar a ser la percepción de proporcionalidad
> 
> 
> *Se merece semejante ostion un simple bromista?* Para mí, desde la comodidad del hogar, no. Para el currela que recibe el daño moral en mitad de toda una suerte de condicionantes que jamás seríamos capaces de ponderar en su justa medida, sí.



Yo digo que se lo merece, desde la comodidad del hogar y desde cualquier otro sitio. El currela no tiene por qué adivinar, en el momento en el que le faltan al respeto, si le están haciendo una broma o no, y además hay bromas demasiado pesadas. Aquí se han juntado un niñato inmaduro casapapis que nunca se había enfrentado a ciertas durezas de la vida con un tío curtido en mil batallas que además estaba trabajando y que tiene claro que no tiene por qué aguantar tonterías, y mucho menos insultos, de nadie.

Prefiero que simplemente me insulte un subnormal en un calentón a que el insulto encima sea planificado y grabado, aprovechándose de mi imagen para adquirir popularidad en youtube y ganar dinero a mi costa, eso es aún mucho peor y más ruin. De hecho al youtuber ese creo que se le quitó la tontería para siempre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

El valor de la vida humana es muy relativo, el concepto de proporcionalidad es subjetivo. Aquí no se discute si en arreglo a la ley el chino va a ir a la cárcel. Yo le eximiria de toda responsabilidad. Lo que aquí se discute es la legitimidad de la defensa propia, algo que para mí está fuera de toda duda. Al ratero no se le da muerte por robar una bolsa de lacasitos, se le da muerte por suponer una amenaza directa para la integridad física, no siempre sucede pero puede suceder como de hecho estamos viendo. La vida es muy amable, claro campeón, especialmente cuando dos encapuchados atracan tu negocio con violencia, a quien se le ocurriría interpretar esto como una amenaza? La culpa es de los videojuegos, gñe.

Ejemplo de lo subjetiva que puede llegar a ser la percepción de proporcionalidad


Se merece semejante ostion un simple bromista? Para mí, desde la comodidad del hogar, no. Para el currela que recibe el daño moral en mitad de toda una suerte de condicionantes que jamás seríamos capaces de ponderar en su justa medida, sí. Imaginemos entonces cuál puede ser la reacción del propietario de una tienda al que atracas con violencia, que quizá tenga familia a la que quiera proteger o haya sido atracado con violencia previamente y haya sufrido daño físico. Temas que no conocemos y que también hay que valorar pues son los que en última instancia conduce al desenlace.

Ahora bien, considerar víctima al atracador y verdugo al trabajador que está siendo atracado, eso sólo puede hacerlo un attention whore trasnochado de manual
[/QUOTE]

Que interesante que todos los psicópatas que salen en este hilo se ven en el papel del asesino y no en el del asesinado .


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Yo digo que se lo merece, desde la comodidad del hogar y desde cualquier otro sitio. El currela no tiene por qué adivinar, en el momento en el que le faltan al respeto, si le están haciendo una broma o no, y además hay bromas demasiado pesadas. Aquí se han juntado un niñato inmaduro casapapis que nunca se había enfrentado a ciertas durezas de la vida con un tío curtido en mil batallas que además estaba trabajando y que tiene claro que no tiene por qué aguantar tonterías, y mucho menos insultos, de nadie.
> 
> Prefiero que simplemente me insulte un subnormal en un calentón a que el insulto encima sea planificado y grabado, aprovechándose de mi imagen para adquirir popularidad en youtube y ganar dinero a mi costa, eso es aún mucho peor y más ruin. De hecho al youtuber ese creo que se le quitó la tontería para siempre.



Perfecto, por eso digo que la percepción de proporcionalidad es subjetiva


----------



## randomizer (6 Ago 2022)

Se apellida Nguyen, entonces no es chino, es vietnamita. 









Nguyễn - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Cuidado con los charlies, pues.


----------



## Asurbanipal (6 Ago 2022)

solo quieren jugar, ...


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Que interesante que todos los psicópatas que salen en este hilo se ven en el papel del asesino y no en el del asesinado .



Eso es porque el "asesinado" es un atracador violento con pasamontañas que dedica su vida a robarle a los demás el fruto de su trabajo. Algo con lo que tú empatizas perfectamente.


----------



## Drogoprofe (6 Ago 2022)

No le va a pasar nada..
Le tendrían que poner de policía


----------



## Drogoprofe (6 Ago 2022)

No está muerto, balbucea en el vídeo


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> le espera la cárcel para toda la vida afortunadamente para él .
> 
> De no ser así los amigos y familiares del muerto se tomarían su justa venganza.



¿La cárcel?, guardias urbanos de Barcelona dicen que han detenido más de 100 veces a moritos que vuelven a delinquir. Cuando se tienen principios, y se aplican siempre no pasan ese tipo de cosas. Yo en los pueblos he visto dejar las llaves en la puerta de las casas, porque es INCONCEBIBLE en la forma que se ha educado y criado esa gente que alguien entre a robar. Ahora, claro, ya nadie lo hace, porque hay demasiado sinvergüenza y listillo que se aprovecha de gente honrada. Y a lo mejor esa gente del pueblo han pasado más hambre que el tipo que va a quitarles cosas.


----------



## César Borgia (6 Ago 2022)

En Valencia esta semana un chino tiró a la calle a un tío que iba todos los días a su bar a molestar a los clientes y al día siguiente lo apuñalo este, lo estaba esperando a las 7 de la mañana y cuando abrió la persiana lo cosió a puñaladas, toma proporcionalidad. 









Detienen al sospechoso de asesinar a un hombre cuando abría su bar en Valencia


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido este sábado a un hombre como presunto autor del homicidio a puñaladas del dueño de un bar del centro de




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## tartesius (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El robo sabes cómo empieza pero no cómo acaba. ¿Quién te dice que el negro no le va a apuñalar cuando no pueda abrir la caja? O porque tenga poco dinero? O porque se le vaya la pinza y no le gusten los asiáticos? O que le vayan a meter en la trastienda y descuartizarle?

El asiático hizo lo que tenía que hacer, ir a matar desde el primer segundo desde el momento en que su vida está en peligro y no sabe a quién tiene delante, si a dos niñatos en su primer robo o a dos asesinos con 20 años de crímenes a sus espaldas.


----------



## Famicon (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Si toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona¿Por qué entonces una persona se arriesga a perderla? O como dicen por aquí "si no quieres polvo no vayas a la era"


----------



## ANS² (6 Ago 2022)

menudo par de gilipollas

el chino lo que debería haber tenido es una extensible de las buenas, 30 cm cerrada, 90 cm abierta, eso es demoledor, si evitas la cabeza lo dejas como un pulpo pero no muere

una navaja tiene mala sombra porque para reducir a alguien lo tienes que matar, en plena pelea le puedes meter mil cortes al agresor que seguirá peleando y tu vida seguirá corriendo peligro

el vídeo del chino lo demuestra a la perfección, las tres primeras puñaladas son en la zona del cuello/hombro, y parece que tocan en hueso, son bestiales y aun así el agresor lanza un buen puñetazo que podría haber noqueado al chino

le metes tres puñaladas a alguien, te noquea, imaginad qué pasaría después como venganza...

ha sido la séptima puñalada, la que toca el espinazo, la que activa el interruptor de la moñequización, quedándosele las piernas más quietas que el brazo izquierdo de Espinete cuando habla


----------



## Mis Alaska (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> estais bastante locos y bastante corrompidos los que buscais la manera de justificar la muerte de un ratero
> 
> se llama proporcionalidad: no es justo cortarle la mano a un ladron de naranjas. Es desproporcionado.
> 
> Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.



Ya, pero esto es distinto. No va del castigo por robar, va de defenderse de dos personas con intenciones malas, siendo la menos mala el robar.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

@ATARAXIO preguntale al padre de Juan Holgado si regresaría en el tiempo para apuñalar hasta la muerte a los atracadores que dejaron a su hijo como un colador. Y después le hablas de proporcionalidad, pobrecitos los chavales, solo querían jugar jijiji... Pero vete preparado porque lo mismo recibes un buen y merecido par de ostias que te devuelvan de golpe al mundo real.


----------



## latoso (6 Ago 2022)

¿Donde ha sido esto, no será por donde despenalizaron los robos y hurtos, lo cual ha disparado el asalto a negocios y comercios?

EEUU es un pais peligroso y la gente normal ya está hasta los cojones, ahora se empieza a ir contrra la CHUSMA a degüello y con suerte luego serán los ROJOS de MIERDA y los POLITICOS TRAIDORES GLOBALISTAS DE MIERDA que han corrompido y vaciado occidente hasta limites inimaginables. Allí no te la puedes jugar y pronto será lo mismo aquí porque todo lo que hacen los *rojos *de mierda aquí ha sido concebido en la sede actual de Satanás, que es EEUU.

*El** chino hace lo que se debe hacer con la chusma ENCAPUCHADA, que es NO dar tiempo al asaltador a ver qué es lo siguiente que va a hacer una vez entra en la zona roja**, que por sí sola ya define si es defensa propia o no.* El chino se ha DEFENDIDO, muchos encargados y comerciantes esperaron a ver qué era lo siguiente que hacia el asaltante y acabaron ellos fiambres.

Llegará un día que a la CHUSMA ENCAPUCHADA se lla reventará nada más cruzar la puerta, no despues de saltar el mostrador o sacar un arma para amenazar.


----------



## djvan (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Dime un solo caso real en el que entren dos tios con pasamontañas y vayan desarmados, angelitos y que solo quieren robar un paquete de caramelos.

Ni uno hay en toda la historia crimínal. El escenario que pintas en base a nuestra falta de información del caso es falso .


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Eso es porque el "asesinado" es un atracador violento con pasamontañas que dedica su vida a robarle a los demás el fruto de su trabajo. Algo con lo que tú empatizas perfectamente.



prefiero que me roben dos paquetes de caramelos a que me cobren cada mes por el alquiler lo equivalente a todo el mes trabajando. 

Detrás del ansia de sangre de los chalados que justifican un crimen tan terrible está una mente primitiva e infantil que se ha pasado gran parte de su vida jugando a la play .


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Dime un solo caso real en el que entren dos tios con pasamontañas y vayan desarmados, angelitos y que solo quieren robar un paquete de caramelos.
> 
> Ni uno hay en toda la historia crimínal. El escenario que pintas en base a nuestra falta de información del caso es falso .



hay muchas más formas de robar además de un atraco con un pasamontañas . 

De hecho puede que en tu trabajo lo hagas a diario.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Menudo subnormal. "_La vida de una persona no vale ni todos los medios materiales que poseas"... _¡*Los cojones*!

El chino ha hecho bien en defenderse, si dejas que te pisen un día, te conviertes en felpudo para el resto de tu vida.

Así va el mundo, por amariconados que prefieren poner el culo con tal de que no los llamen algún -_ista _o -_fobo._


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> @ATARAXIO preguntale al padre de Juan Holgado si regresaría en el tiempo para apuñalar hasta la muerte a los atracadores que dejaron a su hijo como un colador. Y después le hablas de proporcionalidad, pobrecitos los chavales, solo querían jugar jijiji... Pero vete preparado porque lo mismo recibes un buen y merecido par de ostias que te devuelvan de golpe al mundo real.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147537




¿ de verdad no entiendes que no eres tú el que está en disposición de repartir hostias y matar a los demás ?

¿ quién te crees que eres además de un infantil jugador de videojuegos ? 


¿ no te das cuenta que por muchas de las acciones que has cometido a lo largo de tu vida , otros imbéciles como tú te habrían matado si no fuese por el miedo a la cárcel ? 

¿ nunca te han multado ? ¿ te imaginas a los guardias de tráfico dándote una paliza por haber cometido una infracción ? 

podrían alegar que estuviste a punto de atropellar una vieja por saltarte un semáforo en rojo


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Menudo subnormal. "_La vida de una persona no vale ni todos los medios materiales que poseas"... _¡*Los cojones*!
> 
> El chino ha hecho bien en defenderse, si dejas que te pisen un día, te conviertes en felpudo para el resto de tu vida.
> 
> Así va el mundo, por amariconados que prefieren poner el culo con tal de que no los llamen algún -_ista _o -_fobo._



este foro está lleno de enfermos mentales


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> prefiero que me roben dos paquetes de caramelos a que me cobren cada mes por el alquiler lo equivalente a todo el mes trabajando.
> 
> Detrás del ansia de sangre de los chalados que justifican un crimen tan terrible está una mente primitiva e infantil que se ha pasado gran parte de su vida jugando a la play .



No, defender el derecho a la legítima defensa nada tiene que ver con la sed de sangre. Si tienes que recurrir a esa distorsión de la realidad te indica que igual no andas muy acertado tus planteamientos


----------



## djvan (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay muchas más formas de robar además de un atraco con un pasamontañas .
> 
> De hecho puede que en tu trabajo lo hagas a diario.



No, suelo ser el atracado, por eso estoy como muchos hasta los cojones de ladrones de los cojones y de los que los defienden porque se sienten identificados como tú.


Los crimínales y sus defensores a una celda y sin llave.


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (6 Ago 2022)

Lo siento mucho, por mas que me guste que se haga justicia con los ladrones y demas gentuza, no es proporcional. Al Chino se le va la olla con el cuchillo.
Una buena paliza si estaria justificada pero un acuchillamiento no.

PROPORCIONALIDAD


----------



## vinavil (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> estais bastante locos y bastante corrompidos los que buscais la manera de justificar la muerte de un ratero
> 
> se llama proporcionalidad: no es justo cortarle la mano a un ladron de naranjas. Es desproporcionado.
> 
> Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.









Se han quedado en ladrones de naranjas porque el chino, con un par de cojones les ha parado los pies desde el primer segundo. 



"Aquí tienes a otros "ladrones de naranjas":










Las Vegas police investigate armed robbery of smoke shop — VIDEO


Las Vegas police are searching for those responsible for a dramatic takeover-style robbery reported last weekend at a west valley smoke shop.




www.reviewjournal.com




















Las Vegas smoke shop owner fights back, stabs robber


As his store was being robbed, a Vegas smoke shop owner grabbed a knife and stabbed one of the masked criminals. FOX5 spoke with that shop owner Friday.




www.fox5vegas.com







"Estaba muy asustado por mi vida porque llevaban ropa holgada y luego *uno de ellos entró con una bolsa como si tuviera un arma de fuego*", explicó Nguyen.

"Nguyen ahora planea conseguir un arma para la tienda en caso de que alguien intente robar su tienda de nuevo."

"La Policía Metropolitana de Las Vegas le dice a FOX5 que dos menores fueron arrestados, y uno sigue pendiente."



Los que queréis a ese chino entre rejas ya podes esperar sentados.











Store Owner wards off three Robbers with a knife, stabs one multiple times at Las Vegas Smoke Shop


On Tuesday, around 3:30 p.m., a robbery was reported at the Smokestrom Smoke Shop near the 4500 block of West Sahara Avenue. Police are investigating the



networkinvegas.com





*Vegas has become a Warzone!*
*While the media has attempted to bury this story,* *after all you wouldn’t want the public knowing they can fight back,* these types of robberies have now become a daily occurrence in Las Vegas.


----------



## angel2929 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Eres retrasado si crees que lo que estaba en juego eran cuatro mierdas chinas


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Eso es defensa propia, un caso anterior, y en el que concurren circunstancias distintas a la pena de muerte.
Es como el torero que muere en una corrida de toros o de recortes. No tiene nada que ver a que le aten y le pongan un toro enfrente para que le mate.
Ahora la justicia determinará si era defensa propia o el dueño ya lo tenía planeado para matar a ese tipo. Pero parece claro es defensa propia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

PonteDeRodillas dijo:


> Menudo subnormal. "_La vida de una persona no vale ni todos los medios materiales que poseas"... _¡*Los cojones*!
> 
> El chino ha hecho bien en defenderse, si dejas que te pisen un día, te conviertes en felpudo para el resto de tu vida.
> 
> Así va el mundo, por amariconados que prefieren poner el culo con tal de que no los llamen algún -_ista _o -_fobo._



te voy a dar la lección más importante de tu vida miserable que más te vale que no olvides. 

*EVITA QUE UN PEQUEÑO PROBLEMA SE CONVIERTA EN OTRO MAYOR *

¿ acaso crees que el chino asesino puede matar y quedarse como si no pasara nada ? 

Afortunadamente pasará el resto de su vida en la cárcel , pero de no ser así , los familiares y amigos del chaval asesinado lo buscarían hasta hacer lo mismo que hizo él . Quizás alargando la tortura con una paliza previa. Pero hasta que llegase ese día, viviría acojonado esperando el momento.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Muchas personas normales, por seguir la "proporcionalidad" y civismo que comentas ante unos delincuentes armados y con dudosas intenciones, han sido asesinados. El derecho a la legítima defensa debería estar más que justificado, porque está en juego tu propia vida. Los malhechores saben perfectamente a lo que se exponen cuando delinquen.


----------



## Roberto Malone (6 Ago 2022)

El chino se ha pasado, pero el error ha sido del que ha saltado sobre el mostrador.

Se nota que no es la primera vez que al chino le intentan robar. Se prepara el pincho rápido.

También se nota que los 'cacos' no son muy hábiles. Se sabe hasta aquí que en EEUU detrás de los mostradores puede haber armas ocultas.

Te metes en su 'zona', con poco espacio para escapar y te expones a eso.

Edito: Si ves vídeos, los más 'pros' llevan armas de fuego y siempre guardan las distancias por si tienen que salir por patas.


----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (6 Ago 2022)

El chino lanza un mensaje claro a la comunidad rateril usana.

Nunca vayas a robar nada sin una Glock


----------



## weyler (6 Ago 2022)

en que pais es eso?

al chino imagino que acabara en la carcel, se ceba demasiado es desproporcionado


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Si no distingues un hurto, de un robo con fuerza, empiezas mal.
Eso es defensa propia claramente. Terminó bien en este caso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Eso es defensa propia, un caso anterior, y en el que concurren circunstancias distintas a la pena de muerte.
> Es como el torero que muere en una corrida de toros o de recortes. Ni tiene nada que ver a que le aten y le pongan un toro enfrente para que le maten.
> Ahora la justicia determinará si era defensa propia o el dueño ya lo tenía planeado para matar a ese tipo. Pero parece claro es defensa propia.



¿ pero qué defensa propia ni hostias ? en foros como este se nota el daño que hace la play y las películas de mierda que consisten todo el tiempo en matar. Tenéis la cabeza bien trastornada. 

La motivación del ladrón es llevarse unos objetos por un valor irrelevante que posiblemente los cubra el seguro de la tienda . 
No va allí a matar a nadie . 
Lamentablemente no vivimos en una sociedad perfecta y no todas las personas son seres de luz heroicos y justos como los gilipollas que se creen con el derecho de matar a otros.

Posiblemente el atracador en su mente estúpida e infantil supuso que robar era tan fácil como para otros gilipollas matar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Muchas personas normales, por seguir la "proporcionalidad" y civismo que comentas ante unos delincuentes armados y con dudosas intenciones, han sido asesinados. El derecho a la legítima defensa debería estar más que justificado, porque está en juego tu propia vida. Los malhechores saben perfectamente a lo que se exponen cuando delinquen.



ojalá utilizaseis la misma ferocidad con los que os saquean a impuestos y han puesto el precio de la vivienda y de la comida tan alto, que equivale a un atraco todos los meses.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

Famicon dijo:


> Si toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona¿Por qué entonces una persona se arriesga a perderla? O como dicen por aquí "si no quieres polvo no vayas a la era"





Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Lo siento mucho, por mas que me guste que se haga justicia con los ladrones y demas gentuza, no es proporcional. Al Chino se le va la olla con el cuchillo.
> Una buena paliza si estaria justificada pero un acuchillamiento no.
> 
> PROPORCIONALIDAD



¿Y por qué no un tirón de orejas?
Tiene que ser una delicia arrancarte a ti regularmente. Una pena no conocerte


----------



## superloki (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ojalá utilizaseis la misma ferocidad con los que os saquean a impuestos y han puesto el precio de la vivienda y de la comida tan alto, que equivale a un atraco todos los meses.



Es que precisamente esa sería una de las soluciones, y los que nos llevan puteando años lo saben. ¿Por qué crees que se han blindado con una policía y fuerzas de seguridad tan fieles y obedientes? Utilizar esa ferocidad contra la injusticia que comentas sería básicamente poner el país en un estado pre-bélico, lo cual de momento no creo que vaya a pasar. Sin embargo, SI nos podemos defender de alguien que venga a darnos el palo directamente, aunque luego paguemos las consecuencias si nos "pasamos"...


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pero qué defensa propia ni hostias ? en foros como este se nota el daño que hace la play y las películas de mierda que consisten todo el tiempo en matar. Tenéis la cabeza bien trastornada.
> 
> La motivación del ladrón es llevarse unos objetos por un valor irrelevante que posiblemente los cubra el seguro de la tienda .
> No va allí a matar a nadie .
> ...



Lo dicho, un placer atracarte a ti, y tocarle las tetas a tu mujer. Me encanta que haya gente como tú.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ojalá utilizaseis la misma ferocidad con los que os saquean a impuestos y han puesto el precio de la vivienda y de la comida tan alto, que equivale a un atraco todos los meses.



Qué bonita demagogia.

Según tu estupendo argumento, dejémonos robar, violar, matar, etc. por el delincuente de turno sin oponer ninguna resistencia, ya que el gobierno nos fríe a impuestos y nos roba "legalmente", así que está todo permitido. Bravo.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te voy a dar la lección más importante de tu vida miserable que más te vale que no olvides.
> 
> *EVITA QUE UN PEQUEÑO PROBLEMA SE CONVIERTA EN OTRO MAYOR *
> 
> ...




Que siiiiiiií, que ya sabemos que a ti te gusta poner el culo, no hace falta que me lo repitas.


----------



## asebuche (6 Ago 2022)

Tiene toda la tienda para coger cosas. Es lógico pensar que si salta el mostrador es porque va a por el chino.
Si no va a por él, y se gira, es porque ve la navaja.


----------



## Morototeo (6 Ago 2022)

El chino esta libre, y trabajando. vosotros no conocéis la ley en Nevada.. Ese chino ahora es un héroe, en la entrevista dice que ahora va a comprar una pistola.. que no se fía si vuelven.
AS VEGAS, Nev. (FOX5) - Mientras le robaban su tienda, el dueño de una tienda de humo de Las Vegas agarró un cuchillo y apuñaló a uno de los dos criminales enmascarados. FOX5 habló con el propietario de esa tienda el viernes.

Smokestrom Smoke Shop está en Sahara, cerca de Arville. El miércoles, durante la mitad del día, el dueño de la tienda se encontró en una lucha violenta cuando los problemas entraron en su tienda.

"Todo el tiempo estuve un poco nervioso porque obviamente me estaban robando", dijo Johnny Nguyen.

"Estaba muy asustado por mi vida porque llevaban ropa holgada... uno de ellos entró con una bolsa como si tuviera un arma de fuego", explicó Nguyen.


En un vídeo de vigilancia del incidente, un ladrón enmascarado roba el frasco de propinas. Otro salta por encima del mostrador y fue entonces cuando Nguyen se defendió apuñalándolo varias veces.

"Estaba en modo de pelea o huida... mucha adrenalina pasando por mi cuerpo", compartió Nguyen. Nguyen llamó a la policía inmediatamente después de apuñalar al aspirante a ladrón.

Nguyen ahora planea conseguir un arma para la tienda en caso de que alguien intente robar su tienda de nuevo.

"No sé con quién están sus amigos, tal vez quieran volver y hacer otra cosa, así que debo mantenerme alerta", declaró Nguyen.


La Policía Metropolitana de Las Vegas dice a FOX5 News que dos menores fueron arrestados, y uno más sigue pendiente.

No dijeron lo mal que resultó herido el ladrón que fue apuñalado.

_Copyright 2022 KVVU. Todos los derechos reservados._


----------



## Escachador (6 Ago 2022)

Es facil que no te apuñale un chino, solo tienes que dejar de robarle.

Me parece una actuacion proporcionada.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

No has respondido a esto:


Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Estás haciendo trampa. No lo mata por los caramelos que vaya a robar y lo sabes.
> Por la misma regla de tres, si te viniera alguien a cagarse en la calavera de algún ser querido, tú no tendrías justificación para partirle la cara. O si alguien le tocara el culo a tu hija de ocho años, tú sólo podrías tocarle el culo a un señor con bigote.
> Así y todo me parece una desproporción que lo termine matando, pero es porque yo no estoy trabajando en un comercio de ese barrio. De ser así, y conociendo las movidas que hubieran por allí, tal vez no me parecería tan fuera de lugar. Pero eso no quita que tu argumento sea falaz.



@ATARAXIO[/USER] reponde a este forero,y a mi tambien.


NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Si alguien pretende matarte no puedes defenderte hata que te mate primero?
> ¿Como interpretas lo de saltar el mostrador y meterse en el espacio personal del dependiente? ¿Sólo quería jugar?





ATARAXIO dijo:


> 1- Ese chaval tiene familia a la que han destrozado su vida. Te gustaría que asesinasen a tu hermano o a tu hijo ?
> 2- No me digas más ! Tú y tu familia sois los más honrados del planeta y nunca habéis timado o robado nada a nadie.
> 3- Un hijo de puta que venda el piso de la abuela que costó en el franquismo 12 mil euros por 10 veces más , es un criminal muchísimo mayor que ese anormal que quería hacer una valentía.



1- A mi me llevó gratis a casa en un coche robado, al dejarme en la puerta me dijo: -No todos los asaltatiendas somos iguales.
2- ¿No estarás confundiendo a la familia del forero con la tuya?
*3- Atención atención, tenemos a un tipo que lleva más de 5 años registrado en un foro de economía y no sabe lo que es la inflación.*
Espero que cuando trabajes lo hagas por el mismo salário que le pagaron a tu abuelo durante el franquismo, no seas un criminal.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> 1- Los que habéis crecido entre videojuegos y películas de acción tenéis una mente torturada que dais miedo.
> Veis amenazas y enemigos por todos lados cuando la realidad es mucho más amable.
> 2- Creo que no distinguís entre el valor de las cosas y el de la vida humana.



Tu creciste ente algodones o algo más blando, o te caiste de la cuna, mientras tanto el tetris y Super Mario creaban psicópatas. La violencia no existia antes de los videojuegos, los romanos llegaban a los sitios y decian disculpe usted caballero, le importaría clavarse en esa cruz unos días hasta que deje de respirar, que hace frio y queremos quemar la aldea para calentarnos, y no nos gustaría verle sufrir mientras nos llevamos sus cosas. Tu que tanto citas a Sun Tzu dime si esta frase es cierta:





2- Tu si que no distingues entre un hurto y un robo con violencia, no es lo mismo un tio que roba al descuido un bolso apoyado en un banco, que el que pega un tirón a una anciana desde una moto a 50Km. por hora, según tú el delito va en función del contenido del bolso, y el equilibrio de la anciana.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> El chino esta libre, y trabajando. vosotros no conocéis la ley en Nevada.. Ese chino ahora es un héroe, en la entrevista dice que ahora va a comprar una pistola.. que no se fía si vuelven.
> AS VEGAS, Nev. (FOX5) - Mientras le robaban su tienda, el dueño de una tienda de humo de Las Vegas agarró un cuchillo y apuñaló a uno de los dos criminales enmascarados. FOX5 habló con el propietario de esa tienda el viernes.
> 
> Smokestrom Smoke Shop está en Sahara, cerca de Arville. El miércoles, durante la mitad del día, el dueño de la tienda se encontró en una lucha violenta cuando los problemas entraron en su tienda.
> ...



Qué envidia de país.


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Se sabe ya que lo van a condenar a pena de muerte?
Joder pagaría por ver el careto del chinorris de mierda antes de palmar


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pero qué defensa propia ni hostias ? en foros como este se nota el daño que hace la play y las películas de mierda que consisten todo el tiempo en matar. Tenéis la cabeza bien trastornada.
> 
> La motivación del ladrón es llevarse unos objetos por un valor irrelevante que posiblemente los cubra el seguro de la tienda .
> No va allí a matar a nadie .
> ...



"No va allí a matar a nadie"... Además de demagogo, eres PITONISO. Conoces perfectamente las intenciones exactas de los atracadores así como todos y cada uno de los objetos que iban a ser sustraídos de la tienda. Brvtal.


----------



## Jordanpt (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> asesinas a gente por conjeturas e imaginaciones ?



¿Nos habremos imaginado que han entrado en superioridad numérica tapados con pasamontañas a una tienda? Que uno de ellos robaba productos mientras otro saltaba por encima del mostrador casi encima del trabajador?

La ley del talion era para una época distinta con hombres distintos, ahora la gente está harta del buenísmo y de gentuza campando a sus anchas sin pagar por sus actos mientras otros se parten el lomo a trabajar.

P.D: Yo diría que era un cutter o algo parecido, salvo que el último corte sea en una arteria del cuello o algo parecido ese tipo no solo no está muerto sino que sólo tiene heridas superficiales. Y según alguno cuenta está vivo.


----------



## aspid (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> le espera la cárcel para toda la vida afortunadamente para él .
> 
> De no ser así los amigos y familiares del muerto se tomarían su justa venganza.



Callate ya rata repugnante.
Defendiendo al delincuente como una escoria.


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> "No va allí a matar a nadie"... Además de demagogo, eres PITONISO. Conoces perfectamente las intenciones exactas de los atracadores así como todos y cada uno de los objetos que iban a ser sustraídos de la tienda. Brvtal.



Tranquilo hijo de puta ya postearemos fotos del chino de mierda cuando le vayan a dar matarile


----------



## Gotthard (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Resultado final: hay un hijo de puta menos en el mundo y un monton de victimas potenciales se han librado de el.

¿Donde cojones ves el problema?


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (6 Ago 2022)

O sea, que si a @ATARAXIO le atracan, se quedará de brazos cruzados confiando en la buena fe del atracador  

Y si a su mujer la violan, esperará a que terminen y luego violará él a los atracadores.

Y sólo atacará cuando ya le hayan atacado, claro, y sólo matará cuando le hayan matado.

Es un campeón de la moral, en su barrio le llaman el proporcional  y todo el mundo se siente muy seguro a su lado, sobre todo ladrones, atracadores y maleantes en general.


----------



## asebuche (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> "No va allí a matar a nadie"... Además de demagogo, eres PITONISO. Conoces perfectamente las intenciones exactas de los atracadores así como todos y cada uno de los objetos que iban a ser sustraídos de la tienda. Brvtal.



Claro, las intenciones exactas las conoces tú, porque tú sabes perfectamente que salta el mostrador para poner en orden los artículos que no estaban orientados con perspectiva de genero.
No cuestionaré la sabiduría de un rojo, sería como lavarle la cabeza a un borrico, osea perder el jabón y el tiempo.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Lo siento mucho, por mas que me guste que se haga justicia con los ladrones y demas gentuza, no es proporcional. Al Chino se le va la olla con el cuchillo.
> Una buena paliza si estaria justificada pero un acuchillamiento no.
> 
> PROPORCIONALIDAD



Beta detectado.


----------



## Gotthard (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> le espera la cárcel para toda la vida afortunadamente para él .
> 
> De no ser así los amigos y familiares del muerto se tomarían su justa venganza.



No. En el supuesto que el sacomierda tuviera de eso, no moverían un dedo por el por dos razones. (1) Se lo ha buscado y (2) se van a encontrar con los amigos y familiares del amarillo armados y organizados de forma militar. Que les pregunten a los negros de Los Angeles 1992 la que les dieron los coreanos. Su aspecto tremendamente paquil no debe engañar. Dales un rifle y una azotea y no dejan uno vivo, y sin soltar el wiston.







Por cierto, el pavo se llama Nguyen, es vietnamita, no chino.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

A los bandidos se les repele haciendo uso de todos los medios necesarios.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Ago 2022)

Aquí la transcripción:







Fuente:


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No. En el supuesto que el sacomierda tuviera de eso, no moverían un dedo por el por dos razones. (1) Se lo ha buscado y (2) se van a encontrar con los amigos y familiares del chino armados y organizados de forma militar. Que les pregunten a los negros de Los Angeles 1992 la que les dieron los orientales. Su aspecto tremendamente paquil no debe engañar. Dales un rifle y una azotea y no dejan uno vivo, y sin soltar el wiston.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147583



En el Pacífico lo demostraron.


----------



## Wasi (6 Ago 2022)

La única desgracia es que se ha escapado uno, bien por el chino


----------



## Paradise_man (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Eso es lo que deberían haber pensado los ladrones....si robar esa mierda vale su vida....
El chino protegió su propiedad privada....si robas sabes a qué te arriesgas


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (6 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Grande ese comentario, @ATARAXIO reponde a este forero, di que si,



No me va a responder (lo hizo una vez hace tiempo y por lo visto aún le escuece) porque a parte de subnormal, es un resentidito y un cobarde ¿Por qué crees que defiende la postura que defiende? ¿por convicción? no, por cobardía, porque como se ve incapaz de reaccionar como es debido, se justifica con sus películas de proporcionalidad. La zorra y las uvas y tal.


----------



## Jordanpt (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Que interesante que todos los psicópatas que salen en este hilo se ven en el papel del asesino y no en el del asesinado



  
Joder nos ponemos del lado de un tipo que está trabajando tranquilamente sin meterse en problemas y somos los psicópatas?
Y los que se ponen del lado del ladrón que va enmascarado son buenos ciudadanos con empatía hacia el prójimo?

Que va a ser lo siguiente Ataraxio??
Votar a podemos!!!!??????
Porque vaya razonamiento más progre y buenista.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

En España es un asco y una puta mierda todo, gracias a los progres tipo el anormal oligofrenico al que respondéis (bendito botón de ignorar).

Aquí va de libertad de elección, la que tiene el legislador, que ha convertido la legítima defensa en una quimera tal como cazar un unicornio, (hola abuelo de Albacete que sacrificarte al hondureño expulsado de España que hurgaba en tu puerta motosierra en mano de madrugada, solo estuviste casi un año de trullo, te soltarían para pagar indemnizaciónes).
Libertad de elección que tiene el criminal, entre cometer el crimen o no, entre huir a la carrera si le sorprendes o hacerte frente...

Aquí de los tres actores, el único que no tiene libertad es la víctima, y con dos Santos cojones, le piden proporcionalidad, concepto abstracto que probablemente solo exista en España. Es decir, el legislador con su legión de asesores, elige como será la ley. El criminal, según lo habil que sea planificará lo que hará con mayor o menor tino. 
La pobre víctima, sin planificación ninguna, con improvisación total, debe contener al criminal, no contrariar la ley y si eso, satisfacer a subnormales tipo Ataraxio y resto de progres hijos de la gran puta prescindibles.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ de verdad no entiendes que no eres tú el que está en disposición de repartir hostias y matar a los demás ?
> 
> ¿ quién te crees que eres además de un infantil jugador de videojuegos ?
> 
> ...



No tiene mucho que ver nada de lo que dices con el derecho a la legítima defensa, que es el caso del video. Verás, tío maduro y tremendamente sabio, no es lo mismo esconderte dos Donuts en la chaqueta que ponerte un pasamontañas y atracar una tienda con violencia. No es lo mismo cometer una infracción de tráfico que asaltar un chalet y amenazar a toda una familia. Ni siquiera se trata de la gravedad en sí del acto, sino de comprender sus potenciales consecuencias. Incluso aunque seas un pobre hombre que no pretende hacerle daño a nadie, porque eso sólo lo sabe el pobre hombre, pero no las víctimas. No es lo mismo caminar por un barrio tranquilo que caminar por un poblado de la droga, el acto en sí es totalmente diferente debido a sus previsibles consecuencias. Ese gilipollas del video no ha muerto por una bolsa de lacasitos, ha muerto de pura estupidez e ignorancia y su muerte es justa. Ahora el mundo es sin duda un poco mejor.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

El cuchillo es una preciosidad pero no es 100% efectivo para apuñalar y matar.







Es algo así:







Gracias a esa curva el otro no ha muerto. Si el cuchillo hubiera sido recto las puñaladas habrían sido más profundas y letales.


----------



## lappin7 (6 Ago 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Eso es lo que deberían haber pensado los ladrones....si robar esa mierda vale su vida....
> El chino protegió su propiedad privada....si robas sabes a qué te arriesgas



¡Puto jaque mate definitivo¡
¡Exacto¡
En la razón consecuente, los ladrones debieron ser los primeros en reflexionar esto
Sólo para los "atarantados" el inicio de la historia es la reacción del chino


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (6 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147571



Jajaja mortal


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Ago 2022)

Si el ladrón hubiera estado armado y fuera peligroso, el amarillo ni se hubiera acercado y menos se hubiera atrevido a acuchillarlo. El chino se ha lanzado contra el sabiendo que no había peligro extremo para su propia integridad.


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (6 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no un tirón de orejas?
> Tiene que ser una delicia arrancarte a ti regularmente. Una pena no conocerte



Demostrais subnormalidad, como no puede ser de otro modo en este foro de tarados.

Esta justificado matar a alguien que te insulta?

Si alguien casi me atropella en un paso de peatones puedo sacarlo del coche y darle una paliza?

Si uno me mira mal al comprar el pan, puedo pegarle un tiro?

Los que piensan como tu no os habeis parado un segundo si quiera en pensar, reflexionar, ponerse en lugar de ambos.....

En la naturaleza existen leyes no escritas que se aplican a día de hoy respecto a las amenazas. Si un lobo quiere atacar a un oso y sus crias, el oso primero amenaza y enseña los dientes y el lobo se irá o intentara atacar.

Considero que el Chino tiene todo el derecho a sacar un arma blanca y una pistola si quiere, pero primero avisa y se enseña lo que se esta dispuesto a hacer, sacando el arma. Y luego si no hacen caso ya puede dedicarse a apuñalar a quien quiera. Lo que no puede hacer es sacarse de la chistera un puñal y atacarlos no siendo en defensa propia.

En este caso del chino, comprendo que merezca un atenuante y tal pq le estan robando y todo pase muy rapido, pero nada mas, los ladrones no le atacan como para ponerse a dar puñaladas.

Y por su puesto hay que ser mas duros con la pequeña delincuencia.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Gracias a esa curva el otro no ha muerto. Si el cuchillo hubiera sido recto las puñaladas habrían sido más profundas y letales.



¿cuchillo a la musulmana?


----------



## adal86 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Ni tanto ni tan calvo. No te vayas a los extremos. Nadie o casi nadie piensa que el chino se vaya de rositas, lo que pensamos, y me incluyo, es que el hecho de que haya sido víctima de un robo debe ser un atenuante muy importante a la hora de juzgarlo. No puede ser, de ninguna manera, que a este chico, que ha sido víctima de un robo sin comérselo ni berberselo, se le ponga la misma condena que a un asesino en serie o a un violador. La lógica pura, y el 99% de los que me lean estarán de acuerdo conmigo, nos dice que no se le puede juzgar de la misma manera que se juzgaría al caco si el chino hubiera sido el fallecido. Decir que el chino debería de ser condenado a muerte o a cadena perpetua es propio de gente con un intelecto bastante mermado, pero decirlo de manera suave.


----------



## theelf (6 Ago 2022)

RESUMEN

Aqui lo unico MALO es que solo apuñalo a uno, y el otro se escapo

PUNTO


----------



## asakopako (6 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Considero que el Chino tiene todo el derecho a sacar un arma blanca y una pistola si quiere, pero primero avisa y se enseña lo que se esta dispuesto a hacer, sacando el arma. Y luego si no hacen caso ya puede dedicarse a apuñalar a quien quiera. Lo que no puede hacer es sacarse de la chistera un puñal y atacarlos no siendo en defensa propia.



Eso sí que es una subnormalidad. Un ataque con arma blanca corta (navaja, puñal, daga) se tiene que basar en la sorpresa y en la rapidez. Casi nunca se usa la mano adelantada para portarlo como sacan muchos moñas "instructores de artes marciales". Se ataca rápido a puntos vitales como arterias para eliminar al enemigo lo antes posible.

De lo contrario, y más siendo 2 contra 1 más algún posible cómplice fuera, a lo que se expone enseñando el arma a lo parguelón es a que los atacantes sepan lo que lleva y donde lo lleva, y que le quiten el cuchillo y se lo coma. Sin el factor sorpresa la ventaja de un cuchillo pequeño no es tanta.


----------



## Fabs (6 Ago 2022)

Todo es triste y patético desde el principio. Primero se va ir con las propinas y el chino le hace volver diciéndole llévate el dinero pero no te lleves eso y el de negro la caga al saltar tras el mostrador porque ahí sí es una amenaza en el cuerpo a cuerpo y el chino ataca por si “antes de que me pinche él le pincho yo”


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Demostrais subnormalidad, como no puede ser de otro modo en este foro de tarados.
> 
> Esta justificado matar a alguien que te insulta?
> 
> ...



Tú si que eres subnormal, un arma blanca nunca se saca para enseñarla o intimidar sino para usarla sorpresivamente sin que el otro se lo espere, además, se nota que el chino sabe como empuñar el cuchillo, hacia abajo, porque así las puñaladas son más rápidas y se maneja mucho mejor. Por la forma de coger un cuchillo se sabe quién controla y quién no, pero si estás frente a uno que va armado y controla, no vas a saber que lleva cuchillo hasta que ya te lo está clavando...


----------



## adal86 (6 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Demostrais subnormalidad, como no puede ser de otro modo en este foro de tarados.
> 
> Esta justificado matar a alguien que te insulta?
> 
> ...



Precisamente los que defendemos al chino lo hacemos porque nos ponemos en el lugar de los dos. Y yo ahí lo que veo es a un chico que está tranquilamente en su lugar de trabajo y de pronto se ve abordado por dos tíos encapuchados con intención de robar; no me hace falta saber mucho más. Y ya para colmo y para terminar de liar la situación, uno de los tíos salta el mostrador con actitud claramente agresiva. El saltar el mostrador es claramente también cruzar una línea roja: es tensar una situación hasta el límite, tensar la cuerda hasta la ruptura; ahí puede pasar cualquier cosa, desde que el tendero se quede paralizado del miedo, que es lo que más suele pasar, hasta que intente defenderse con lo primero que pille, si es un bate, un bate; si es un cuchillo, un cuchillo. Las emociones están desbocadas y puede pasar cualquier cosa.

El muerto al hoyo y al chino condena menor, y aquí no ha pasado nada. Pero pedir pena de muerte, cadena perpetua o cosas así, como estoy leyendo en algunos comentarios, me parece una salvajada.


----------



## Chocochomocho (6 Ago 2022)

Es acojonante la sangre fría de los asiáticos, ni se inmuta el cabrón, y estamos hablando de uno criado en la Usa woke. El porcentaje de denisovano les hace ser máquinas.


----------



## gromenauer (6 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser gilipollas para entrar a una tienda con pasamontañas, quedarse un rato delante del vendedor como si nada, para acabar mangando dos mierdas, y acabar así.

Los gilipollas lo que no se esperaban es la reacción tan contundente del vendedor. Posiblemente, ya lo habian hecho en otros lugares y la cosa no habia ido a mas.

Y al chino lo mismo, posiblemente le han robado de formas mas violentas otras veces. Viendo el panorama, como actuaban los atracadores, y estando ya hasta los cojones le entró el fervor de ir al ataquer.

Es lo que tiene, en el lugar y momento mas inesperado a alguien se le puede ir la olla y que la cosa acabe mal, sea un delincuente o un vendedor.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Hay una pequeña diferencia, y es que la función del castigo es la de servir de ejemplo y escarmiento. Castigar robar caramelos con que te roben caramelos a ti no solo no es escarmiento, sino que es un riesgo perfectamente asumible, con lo que no cumple su función.

Sabes mejor que nadie en este foro que la única ley verdadera es la ley del más fuerte. Si queremos anular esa verdad universal la única manera es hacer que ningún castigo suponga un riesgo aceptable, con lo que no sólo el castigo debe ser muy superior al daño ocasionado sino que aparte de la muerte debe volverse a aplicar el martirio para los crimenes especialmente graves.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Que interesante que todos los psicópatas que salen en este hilo se ven en el papel del asesino y no en el del asesinado .



Qué interesante que siempre estés del lado de los delincuentes y nunca te veas en el papel de sus víctimas, da para psicoanálisis. Pero los psicópatas hemos de ser los demás, claro


----------



## Evolucionista (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



La vida y el respeto son algo que hay que ganárselo todos los días. Quienes se comportan como animales como animales deben ser tratados.


----------



## Espartano27 (6 Ago 2022)

Ha entrado a un todo a 100 a robar una puta taza, y ha salido cuchillonucado, se ve a km que no son profesionales y que era la primera vez que robaban, no hacía falta ensañarse porque no llevaban armas.


----------



## Khazario (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Si estuviéramos en España hoy le hubiese caído una multa de 200mil por matar a un animal. 

Si fuese una "persona" no andaba asaltando tienduchas sino trabajando honradamente.

El mínimo cartón de tabaco que vende el chino le ha costado su sudor para que venga un mono a robarle sus ganancias.

Seguramente tu llegues al orgasmo cuando te roban en tu puta casa pero la gente normal no


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y tú que sabes sobre las intenciones del encapuchado una vez que salta la barra. Defensa propia perfectamente argumentable ante una amenaza clara. Tampoco lo ha matado, esa navajilla no da para eso pinchando donde ha pinchado.



Pues en el vídeo se ve que después de clavársela en la columna vertebral, el ladrón cae porque o se desmaya o le ha seccionado la médula espinal. Con este vídeo ampliando se observa al final que el caco sigue consciente, así que tiene toda la pinta de que lo ha dejado parapléjico/tetrapléjico.

Por otra parte, se ve que son adolescentes que nunca han delinquido antes. Llegan con los pasamontañas y poco les falta para tomar unos pinchos con el tendero. Fijo que era un reto que se impusieron en su grupito de colegas.

Totalmente desproporcionada la actuación del chinozas.


----------



## MAUSER (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.*
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Lo mismo el ladrón valoró más la mierda de la tienda que su propia vida.


----------



## gallofino (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No solo lo ha asesinado sino que lo arrastra y lo pretende llevar / tirar a la calle para que no le manche el suelo de sangre.
> 
> A esa incapacidad mental de los chinos y de algunos foreros es a lo que me refiero a la hora de ponderar con inteligencia una amenaza.
> 
> ...



Hahaha anda a llorar a los hombros de tu novio negro


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> Hahaha anda a llorar a los hombros de tu novio negro



Son negros de brazos blanquitos.


----------



## MC33 (6 Ago 2022)

Ayer soñé que Bezos, Gates y su mujer, Soros y algún personaje mas de estos tenían un accidente juntos en helicóptero y se marcaban un Kobe Bryant pleno.


----------



## .AzaleA. (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Perfecta ejecución. El chino sabe como apuñalar y donde.
> 
> Mis dies.




¿Seguro que no está preparado? No veo sangre, "Bruce Lee" está muy tranquilo, los otros dos encapuchados parecen retras, etc.


----------



## .AzaleA. (6 Ago 2022)

Los asiáticos son como los gatos... bastante traicioneros.


----------



## Kartoffeln (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Eso tú no lo sabes, y menos en USA donde te pegan un tiro por una discusión. y menos en el momento que te pasa que tienes 2 segundos para reaccionar. Si el chino se pone a pelear o a discutir con el ladrón igual le saca una pistola o una navaja y el que acaba en el hospital es el chino. No se trata de que al que roba un mechero no hay que darle y al que roba la caja registradora si, se trata de que uno en su negocio o su casa tiene derecho a no ser atracado y tiene todo el derecho a sentirse seguro y repeler un ataque. Sentado en casa desde el ordenador es muy fácil opinar.

Además he leído que el chino lo habían atracado ya varias veces.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> este foro está lleno de enfermos mentales


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Demostrais subnormalidad, como no puede ser de otro modo en este foro de tarados.
> 
> Esta justificado matar a alguien que te insulta?
> 
> ...



A tu 3 primeras preguntas, no. No está justificado porque en unos casos son cosas fortuitas, y en otros tu vida no corre peligro.
A la pregunta de si ante un atraco con fuerza, el agredido termina matando al atracador: sí, está justificado.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Ago 2022)

Un poco desproporcionado el chino pero una ejecución impecable como defensa


----------



## noseburbuja (6 Ago 2022)

morir por una taza q vale 1€


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Ha entrado a un todo a 100 a robar una puta taza, y ha salido cuchillonucado, se ve a km que no son profesionales y que era la primera vez que robaban, no hacía falta ensañarse porque no llevaban armas.



¿Para robar una taza saltas dentro del mostrador, amego?
Puedes ver que al atracador que fue a robar una taza, la robó y se fue, y no le pasó nada.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Pues en el vídeo se ve que después de clavársela en la columna vertebral, el ladrón cae porque o se desmaya o le ha seccionado la médula espinal. Con este vídeo ampliando se observa al final que el caco sigue consciente, así que tiene toda la pinta de que lo ha dejado parapléjico/tetrapléjico.
> 
> Por otra parte, se ve que son adolescentes que nunca han delinquido antes. Llegan con los pasamontañas y poco les falta para tomar unos pinchos con el tendero. Fijo que era un reto que se impusieron en su grupito de colegas.
> 
> Totalmente desproporcionada la actuación del chinozas.



Sí, ahí lo deja moñeco. Parece ser que sigue vivo pero de gravedad. Seguro que lo habrá dejado tetrapléjico. Que se joda.


----------



## Ignatius (6 Ago 2022)

Morototeo dijo:


> El chino esta libre, y trabajando. vosotros no conocéis la ley en Nevada.. Ese chino ahora es un héroe, en la entrevista dice que ahora va a comprar una pistola.. que no se fía si vuelven.
> AS VEGAS, Nev. (FOX5) - Mientras le robaban su tienda, el dueño de una tienda de humo de Las Vegas agarró un cuchillo y apuñaló a uno de los dos criminales enmascarados. FOX5 habló con el propietario de esa tienda el viernes.
> 
> Smokestrom Smoke Shop está en Sahara, cerca de Arville. El miércoles, durante la mitad del día, el dueño de la tienda se encontró en una lucha violenta cuando los problemas entraron en su tienda.
> ...




Joder, ¿se llama Johnny Nguyen??

casualmente se llama igual que un actor de origen vietnamita experto en artes marciales.









Johnny Tri Nguyen - IMDb


Johnny Tri Nguyen. Actor: Da 5 Bloods: Hermanos de armas. Johnny Tri Nguyen was born in Vietnam into a family with a rich martial arts tradition. At the age of 9, he immigrated to America. Throughout the 90s, Nguyen's talent in martial arts led him to compete and won many award in various...




www.imdb.com





Mirad la foto y ya me decís si se parecen......


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ago 2022)

Defensa desproporcionada. La primera puñalada está justificada. El resto no. Es homicidio con ensañamiento.


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



No, tu no sabes, en un momento así, cuales son sus intenciones, en principio son las peores, ya que están tomando por la fuerza algo que no es suyo, una vez pasada esa linea es posible que te saquen una navaja, una pistola o incluso nada, pero eso tu no lo sabes, tomas la decisión de forma apresurada y respondes con violencia. Lo normal es que no se entre a ningún sitio a robar, si lo haces, te expones a las consecuencias, asume eso o corre.
Yo lo tengo claro, prefiero pasarme de frenada que dejar a mis hijos sin padre, mejor ellos que yo.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

Si es que es tan fácil como no robar. No robas, no te dan tu merecido.


Si llegas con una escoba y te pones a barrer la tienda, no te apuñalan y lo mismo el chino no quiere zumbados y te saca a empujones, pero no te apuñala.


----------



## t_chip (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea tienes. La justicia ni busca ni debe buscar justicia, digáis lo que digáis los progremierdas como tú, por la sencilla razón de que LA JUSTICIA NO EXISTE NI PUEDE EXISTIR, porque es imposible igualar dos situaciones en la vida.

La justicia esta y debe estar PARA DESINCENTIVAR EL DELITO, por eso NO DEBE SER PROPORCIONAL, sino EJEMPLAR.

Además de lo hecho el chino debería tener derecho de esclavizar a toda la familia de los dos hijosdeputa mal cagados que han intentado abusar de él en su casa.



Y lo que es más importante y necesario, esa misma pena debería ser aplicada a los que defendeis a esa mierda, hasta que por fin cerreis el saco de mierda que tenéis debajo de la nariz.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Defensa desproporcionada. La primera puñalada está justificada. El resto no. Es homicidio con ensañamiento.



Herido es casi peor, ya que empiezas, acabas. Y no me alegro de la muerte, pero si no quieres polvo, no te metas en la tierra.


----------



## t_chip (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Para mi la mierda que cago vale más que tu vida.

Cuando quieras lo entiendes, y si quieres entenderlo sin esfuerzo, ven a robarme algo mío.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Defensa desproporcionada. La primera puñalada está justificada. El resto no. Es homicidio con ensañamiento.



No sé si no te fijas que tras la primera puñalada el otro no para de golpearle.


----------



## t_chip (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Ni tu ni el chino sabéis de antemano a lo que iban esos, amén de que para hacer una "gamberrada" no se encapucha uno.


Cada día eres más tonto, Anastasio.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cygnus Saint (6 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Herido es casi peor, ya que empiezas, acabas. Y no me alegro de la muerte, pero si no quieres polvo, no te metas en la tierra.



Esto es lo de siempre. Vuestra empatía está al nivel de vuestra inteligencia.
Reza porque a tu hijo nunca se le ocurra robar una barra de pan haciendo el idiota, porque se le puede cruzar un chino de éstos y a ver la cara que se te queda al apoyar al chino.

Ánimo!!!!!


----------



## yixikh (6 Ago 2022)

Desproporcionado


----------



## Ignatius (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> El cuchillo es una preciosidad pero no es 100% efectivo para apuñalar y matar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147586
> 
> ...



Me recuerda a la Spyderco Civilian.

Joder cada vez la venden más cara, 350€.



https://www.leopard.es/navajas-tacticas-militares/3209-navaja-spyderco-civilian-serrated.html


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No sé si no te fijas que tras la primera puñalada el otro no para de golpearle.



Cierto. Ni siquiera iba armado el raterillo. El chino debería haber dado la primera y empujarlo por dos razones: 
1. Dejar que se vaya.
2. Tomar distancia por si va armado. 

Si hubiera sido un caco de verdad habría apuñalado al chino en el cuello.

Me mantengo en homicidio con ensañamiento.


----------



## TALEBIANO (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Ahora sí, al ignore


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ago 2022)

De que hablas??


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Cierto. Ni siquiera iba armado el raterillo. El chino debería haber dado la primera y empujarlo por dos razones:
> 1. Dejar que se vaya.
> 2. Tomar distancia por si va armado.
> 
> ...



En USA es legal matar en defensa propia o de tu casa o negocio. Ya está. No hay que darle más vueltas. Matar no es ni bueno ni malo, eso al Universo se la suda. Haz lo que creas conveniente y lidia con las consecuencias no hay más.

No sabemos si el raterillo llevaba otro cuchillo encima o una pistola. No sabemos casi nada, es especular a lo tonto. Lo que está claro es que si en una situación así flojeas o tienes piedad, el otro a lo mejor no la tiene de ti, y no hay que olvidar que el tío ha ido ahí a robar y agredir, él lo ha buscado.


----------



## Gorrión (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



No te preocupes, esos ladrones no son personas, son demonios.


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Esto es lo de siempre. Vuestra empatía está al nivel de vuestra inteligencia.
> Reza porque a tu hijo nunca se le ocurra robar una barra de pan haciendo el idiota, porque se le puede cruzar un chino de éstos y a ver la cara que se te queda al apoyar al chino.
> 
> Ánimo!!!!!



De hecho, en nuestro grupo lo hicimos en un par de ocasiones, por "echarnos unas risas". Sólo pillamos gominolas mientras le pedíamos añ tendero algún producto que tenía más alejado. Una vez casi me engancha uno con una escoba, pero joder, no estaban tan pirados como para matarnos por 4 Chupachups y 7 gominolas. 

Los del vídeo qué roban!?! Una puta taza y una libreta?


----------



## LetalFantasy (6 Ago 2022)

Me gustaría saber la fecha de nacimiento de ataraxio para ver en que grado de declinación tiene la luna. Donde cristo perdió la chancleta fijo.
@Chulita tú que opinas? Narci, verdad?


----------



## S. Moguilevich (6 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me parece cojonuda la actuación del chino. A matar a los enemigos sin piedad. Así el resto se lo pensará 2 veces.



Vas de psicopata en el foro. Habría que ver cuanto duras en la vida real sin chillar como cerdita. Ya te lo digo yo: NI MEDIA OSTIA


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Esto es lo de siempre. Vuestra empatía está al nivel de vuestra inteligencia.
> Reza porque a tu hijo nunca se le ocurra robar una barra de pan haciendo el idiota, porque se le puede cruzar un chino de éstos y a ver la cara que se te queda al apoyar al chino.
> 
> Ánimo!!!!!



Supongo que tus padres te educaron para que robes muchas barras de pan, yo no lo hago con los míos, mis hijos saben que robar esta mal, al igual que me enseñaron mis padres, y yendo así, no se tiene ningún problema. 
Esta gentuza no se sabe ni a que iban, si a robar dinero, quincalla de la tienda o matar al vendedor, ante la duda, muerte y ya.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En USA es legal matar en defensa propia o de tu casa o negocio. Ya está. No hay que darle más vueltas. Matar no es ni bueno ni malo, eso al Universo se la suda. Haz lo que creas conveniente y lidia con las consecuencias no hay más.
> 
> No sabemos si el raterillo llevaba otro cuchillo encima o una pistola. No sabemos casi nada, es especular a lo tonto. Lo que está claro es que si en una situación así flojeas o tienes piedad, el otro a lo mejor no la tiene de ti, y no hay que olvidar que el tío ha ido ahí a robar y agredir, él lo ha buscado.



De acuerdo contigo en general. Pero no merece la pena vivir en una sociedad así. Veremos si el chino se va de rositas. No lo creo, es un psicópata asesino.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



¿Y el que asesina al chino asesinado no debería ser también asesinado? 

A no, que diluir la responsabilidad en "la ley" permite que la turba disfrute.

El chino si se decide que actuó de manera incorrecta a la cárcel. Si es con cadena perpetua, pues cadena perpetua.

La Ley del Talión no se sigue aplicando porque, en el fondo, es una mala Ley.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Ago 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Esto es lo de siempre. Vuestra empatía está al nivel de vuestra inteligencia.
> Reza porque a tu hijo nunca se le ocurra robar una barra de pan haciendo el idiota, porque se le puede cruzar un chino de éstos y a ver la cara que se te queda al apoyar al chino.
> 
> Ánimo!!!!!



1. Si el hijo de alguien está haciendo el idiota, la culpa es de los padres. Por cierto, lo que le pase bien pasado está.
2. NADIE, repito, NADIE, le niega una barra de pan a alguien que la necesita. De hecho, te invito a que tú mismo estés varios días sin comer, vayas a una panadería, y de buenas maneras pidas un pedazo de pan, a ver si no te lo dan.
3. NADIE necesita pedir para comer. Hay comedores sociales a patadas.
4. El chino no sabe si esa barra de pan es el principio de su futura muerte. Actúa como debe actuar.
5. Hay no hay "un hijo". Hay dos tios encapuchados y claramente preparados para cometer un delito.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



El foco no es el monto de lo robado.

El foco es la actitud de querer robar al prójimo por mis cojones morenos.

No la hagas, no la temas.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Demostrais subnormalidad, como no puede ser de otro modo en este foro de tarados.
> 
> *Esta justificado matar a alguien que te insulta?
> 
> ...




Otro demagogo... ¿Pero qué tienen que ver los ejemplos que planteas con lo que se ve en el vídeo? ¡Que es un pvto atraco con pasamontañas en el que está potencialmente en juego la propia vida del asiático!

En cuanto a tus consejos sobre cómo actuar en esos casos...jejeje, solo te ha faltado sugerir que habría que enviarles a los angelitos encapuchados un burofax explicándoles los pros y contras de su desafortunada conducta, para a continuación indicar paso a paso todas y cada una de las acciones que se llevarían a cabo por parte del asaltado con suficiente antelación para no pillar de sorpresa a los cacos, incluyendo un compendio de armas y partes del cuerpo que se pretendan atacar.

Me parece que vivís en los mundos de Yupi.


----------



## mxmanu (6 Ago 2022)

En el momento que salta el mostrador el tendero hace bien en cargarse al hdlgp ese. A saber las intenciones que llevaba. 

Bien hecho chino!!


----------



## Gorrión (6 Ago 2022)

No me extraña que nuestro país esté como esté y que estén asesinando a la gente y llenándolo de gentuza.

Mucho desproporcionado veo por aquí, yo solo veo educación de calidad.


----------



## mxmanu (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Tenemos al vidente del foro. Sabras tu mucho las intenciones de unos tíos que saltan el mostrador para robarte. 

El chino hace bien, y no se los carga antes porque no tiene un arma.

Mis 10 al tendero.


----------



## Edu Brock (6 Ago 2022)

Con dos cojones, matarile al hijo de la gran puta


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Ago 2022)

El chino ha sido hasta enrollado, que le dice al largo, llévate los billetes si quieres pero déjame las monedas que me hacen falta. Al retard que salta le está bien empleado, escala la situación y hace que el chino tema por su vida, cosido a puñaladas hasta que no tenga capacidad de ser una amenaza es lo correcto, el chino no pisa la cárcel ni en broma que eso no es españa.


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (6 Ago 2022)

Los follachinorros dan más asco que los propios chinorros.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

Son 2 críos haciendo una gamberrada, el chino ha cometido un crímen con ensañamiento.

Este floro se ha plagado de niños ratas agilipollaos por los vídeojuegos.


----------



## Abrojo (6 Ago 2022)

Ignatius dijo:


> Joder, ¿se llama Johnny Nguyen??
> 
> casualmente se llama igual que un actor de origen vietnamita experto en artes marciales.
> 
> ...



los nguyen son los garcía de Vietnam


----------



## SineOsc (6 Ago 2022)

Es una tragedia, visto desde todos lo angulos, desde el que haya gente que robe, que haya quien asesine así, quien se alegre de ello etc...

No es proporcionado, y escucharle decir "estoy muerto" es de lo más frio que te puedes echar a la cara, imaginate (hayas hecho lo que hayas hecho) decir en voz alta tus ultimas palabras así...

Que es un puto ladrón de mierda y una paliza le daba, pero no esto.


----------



## Chulita (6 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Me gustaría saber la fecha de nacimiento de ataraxio para ver en que grado de declinación tiene la luna. Donde cristo perdió la chancleta fijo.
> @Chulita tú que opinas? Narci, verdad?



Creo que bot, a veces manejado por humano, Tita. No es una persona. No hay nadie tan subnormal. A veces por como caga texto y hace copia y pegas masivos es como se nota. Believe you me!


----------



## remerus (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



A ti si que te tenian que asesinar por idiota y retrasado.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Pues sinceramente en esete caso me ha dado hasta pena los ladrones y creo que el chino se ha pasado
> 
> se nota q son dos tolais q ni robar saben, tienen pinta de peleles no del tipico negrata chungo que se ve en otros robos
> 
> con darle en el lomo bien fuerte con un bate de beisbol hubiera valido, cuando el chico dice im dead, me da hasta pena



Dice I´m dead x2 para que no siga apuñalándolo. Si no eres hombre para defender un negocio de mierda repartiendo capones a 2 críos, es que eres un tarao o un miserable que debería estar en la cárcel.

Podía haber sido un menor haciendo tonterías de menores, ya que lo apuñala sin ni siquiera ver su cara. Y luego el desprecio con el que lo arrastra, más preocupado en que no le manche el suelo que en si sigue vivo.

Los niños ratas que apoyan este crímen es porque en su vida han salido a la calle a robar ni siquiera un vídeojuego, que se lo descargan por internet con la visa del padre. A mí me tendrían que haber baleado más de una vez según el razonamiento de estos imbéciles.

En fin, a meter niños ratas al ignore.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (6 Ago 2022)

Las Vegas smoke shop owner fights back, stabs robber



_Nguyen now plans to get a gun for the store in case someone tries to rob his store again. _

1.-El amarillo ha declarado que comprará una pistola para defenders en caso de que intenten robarle de nuevo. Por tanto se supone que no está investigado o detenido.

_Nguyen now plans to get a gun for the store in case someone tries to rob his store again._


2.-No se ha hecho público el estado del que fue a buscar problemas.


Como debe de ser.


----------



## frenlib (6 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Me encantan los finales felices



No te doy thanks pues no has puesto información del suceso: dónde fue, por qué habla inglés, por qué los asaltantes no son negros.


----------



## Famicon (6 Ago 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no un tirón de orejas?
> Tiene que ser una delicia arrancarte a ti regularmente. Una pena no conocerte



Tu a lo más que puedes aspirar es a comerme los huevos por detrás del culo


----------



## frenlib (6 Ago 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y tú que sabes sobre las intenciones del encapuchado una vez que salta la barra. Defensa propia perfectamente argumentable ante una amenaza clara. Tampoco lo ha matado, esa navajilla no da para eso pinchando donde ha pinchado.



Vuelve a ver el vídeo anda, la navaja ha pinchado en el cuello por la parte de atrás (zona cervical). Eso es una condena de muerte.


----------



## ELOS (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Tú eres el de los. EEEEEEEH. EEEEEEEH ?


----------



## Kolobok (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No solo lo ha asesinado sino que lo arrastra y lo pretende llevar / tirar a la calle para que no le manche el suelo de sangre.
> 
> A esa incapacidad mental de los chinos y de algunos foreros es a lo que me refiero a la hora de ponderar con inteligencia una amenaza.
> 
> ...




Tu lo que estás esperando es a que violen a tu mujer y hacerle una mamada contra su voluntad al violador


----------



## diogenes de sinope (6 Ago 2022)

Video: Las Vegas Smokestrom Smoke Shop owner Johnny Nguyen defends himself by using a knife to stab would-be robber - FOX3 Now


According to surveillance footage and the employee's description of the incident, the owner Johnny Nguyen of Smokestrom Smoke Shop in Las Vegas repeatedly stabbed a thief who startled him by jumping over his counter during a botched heist.




www.fox3now.com






One of the suspects was captured on surveillance tape leaping over the counter and attempting to steal merchandise from the shelves. Fearing for his life, Nguyen stated that he grabbed his three-inch-bladed knife and stabbed the attacker seven times.

“Would you just stop! I’m dead! the would-be thief uttered the words “I’m dead.”

“I remember him saying, ‘Please don’t let me die,'” Nguyen recounted. “He expressed his regret. At that point, he removed his mask on his own. I was attempting to call the police when he attempted to speak with me. I just ran to ensure that the police and ambulance would arrive on time.”
https://www.fox3now.com/shooting-at-the-mirage-in-las-vegas-leaves-one-dead/
Police informed Nguyen that the thief was 17 years old. His condition was uncertain.

The audacious attempted robbery at Nguyen’s store in Las Vegas occurred a day after another business owner in California made global headlines when he shot an armed burglar who entered his booze store with an AR-15-style gun.



El chaval tenía 17 años, una mala decisión y muy mala suerte: vida arruinada.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



La ley del Talión es injusta. El ojo por ojo se queda corto, hay que añadir "intereses" o un plus al que la devuelve por las molestias causadas por parte de quien empieza. Porque no son solo los caramelos, sino también el hecho de que vivías tranquilo y esa persona violó tu tranquilidad vital.

También existe el concepto de hacer el bien a tu comunidad, el chino ha realizado una obra social con carácter altruista. Ha destrozado su vida en pos del bien común.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ago 2022)

Lo correcto es que TODOS sean responsables de sus actos, y no que haya un cuerpo de legisladores y de jueces con el monopolio de decidir lo que es correcto y lo que no.

La única LIBERTAD real es la que se puede defender mediante violencia defensiva (y llegado el caso ofensivo-preventiva). Pero esto no significa estar deseando que llegue ese escenario para dar rienda suelta al matonismo-vengativo-ojo-por-ojo-linchador que muchos llevan dentro...

Se trata de obrar por virtud cívica, que es justo lo que impide el ESTADO, su mera existencia, ya que el ESTADO es fuente de toda deshumanización e injusticia. No se trata de quitar al ESTADO el monopolio de la violencia, y nada más, sino de ser sujetos LIBRES que, entre todos, crean una sociedad LIBRE y HUMANA.

Dicho lo cual:

El ESTADO nos dice que NO TENEMOS DERECHO a defendernos, porque para eso está la POLICÍA. Pero cuando llega la policía te han podido matar 77 veces por no haber podido defenderte.

La legítima defensa SÍ está permitida, pero.... por otro lado NO, ya que la desaconsejan de dos formas:

1- De manera directa: te aconsejan que no te resistas, porque puede ser peor, puedes recibir más daño.
2- Te dicen que puedes defenderte de forma PROPORCIONAL a la agresión sufrida.

La segunda es directamente esperpéntica, y muy significativa acerca de lo que es realmente el ESTADO y lo que son los DERECHOS.

Veamos:

El ESTADO traslada al agredido la responsabilidad del agresor. Porque siendo justos y objetivos sólo podemos concluir que es el agresor (y no el agredido) quien realmente debe asumir la responsabilidad y consecuencias de su acto. Pero si la ley dice que el agredido no puede defenderse de forma desproporcional, resulta que esa ley está trasladando la responsabilidad del agresor al agredido, y éste además debe decidir en décimas de segundo de qué manera defenderse de la agresión para no incurrir en delito.

A esto lo llaman "ESTADO DE DERECHO", pero realmente es el DERECHO del ESTADO a hacer lo que quiera, porque para eso tiene el PODER.

Sobre los DERECHOS (los llamados derechos humanos universales y tal), sólo puedo decir que son FALSOS, y que son la mejor herramienta de dominación jamás creada. Con el hilo conductor sobre el supuesto "derecho" a no tener hijos, escribí *"LOS DERECHOS NO EXISTEN"*.

Los humanos no tenemos derechos, tenemos DEBERES y OPCIONES.


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Pero que dices, mermao


ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ asesinas a gente por conjeturas e imaginaciones ?
> 
> Ese chaval tiene familia a la que han destrozado su vida. Te gustaría que asesinasen a tu hermano o a tu hijo ?
> 
> ...



Eres un meapilas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Dice I´m dead x2 para que no siga apuñalándolo. Si no eres hombre para defender un negocio de mierda repartiendo capones a 2 críos, es que eres un tarao o un miserable que debería estar en la cárcel.
> 
> Podía haber sido un menor haciendo tonterías de menores, ya que lo apuñala sin ni siquiera ver su cara. Y luego el desprecio con el que lo arrastra, más preocupado en que no le manche el suelo que en si sigue vivo.
> 
> ...



para que vas a salir a la calle a robar un videojuego cuando puedes bajarlo crakeao

GAÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN QUE NO SABES NI ABRIR UN .NFO NI MONTAR UNA ISO Y TIENES QUE ROBARLE ALGO A UN PUTO TENDERO
si empress se entera de que existes te pondria a parir en uno de sus nfos y te llamaria mariconazo, sin ningun genero de dudas


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> para que vas a salir a la calle a robar un videojuego cuando puedes bajarlo crakeao
> 
> GAÑAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN QUE NO SABES NI ABRIR UN .NFO NI MONTAR UNA ISO Y TIENES QUE ROBARLE ALGO A UN PUTO TENDERO



Anda que no he robado yo videojuegos en el corte inglés y galerías preciados antes de que tú nacieras, mocoso.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Ago 2022)

un frag es un frag, todos son buenos, todos sin excepcion
este tio salta el mostrador y le da la espalda al otro
no puede hacer un counter, no puede darle a la F para que la puñalada acabe en el pecho del chino

solo por eso merece morir, por inutil
luego te los encuentras en tu equipo y son la clase de inutil que va con el tanque mas potente del mapa pisando todas las putas minas que se encuentra y te jode la partida
muerto esta mejor, pena que no le dejara tieso del todo


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Anda que no he robado yo videojuegos en el corte inglés y galerías preciados antes de que tú nacieras, mocoso.



Pues según estos genios estás viviendo de prestado: claramente no tienes deresho a la vida. 

A ver si dan ejemplo con su palabra y se empiezan a cargar políticos desde ya.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> La ley del Talión es injusta. El ojo por ojo se queda corto, hay que añadir "intereses" o un plus al que la devuelve por las molestias causadas por parte de quien empieza. Porque no son solo los caramelos, sino también el hecho de que vivías tranquilo y esa persona violó tu tranquilidad vital.
> 
> También existe el concepto de hacer el bien a tu comunidad, el chino ha realizado una obra social con carácter altruista. Ha destrozado su vida en pos del bien común.



*LA LEY DEL TALIÓN SE HIZO PARA PARAR LAS VENGANZAS .*

- el chino mata al ladrón 
- la familia del ladrón matan al chino y le queman el local con toda su familia dentro. 

si fuese tan fácil matar en la vida real y sin consecuencias como en los videojuegos, cuantos asesinos habría en este foro de mierda.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

Este jilo es un buen detector de niños ratas a los que mandar al ignore.


----------



## John Smmith (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?






Cierto, pero define persona.

¿cualquier cosa que come y caga?

Nunca robé y menos con un pasamontañas puesto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

remerus dijo:


> A ti si que te tenian que asesinar por idiota y retrasado.



Se nota enseguida cuando hay un psicópata asesino que no dudaría en matar si no tuviese miedo a que lo matasen a él .

Te recuerdo que la vida no es un videojuego aunque la mitad de tu vida haya sido eso .


----------



## etsai (6 Ago 2022)

Venga @ATARAXIO , joder. Que han entrado con pasamontañas en su tienda. Que coño nos estás contando.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Tenemos al vidente del foro. Sabras tu mucho las intenciones de unos tíos que saltan el mostrador para robarte.
> 
> El chino hace bien, y no se los carga antes porque no tiene un arma.
> 
> Mis 10 al tendero.



a no ser que fueses tú el ladrón ..

cuéntanos cuantas veces robaste en tu vida


----------



## frenlib (6 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver. Es increíble que la acción del chino sea objeto de debate, aquí no debe haber debate. Yo habría hecho lo mismo que el chino sin dudarlo.

Un robo es un robo y no puede ser sujeto a un "castigo a la medida" o en otras palabras, a una proporcionalidad de justicia. Una víctima de robo tiene todo el justo derecho a defenderse y hacer lo que quiera con el agresor, esto incluye asesinarlo. De hecho el robo debería ser penado con la muerte. Un ciudadano al cometer un delito de robo o agresión contra otro ciudadano debería quedarse automáticamente sin ningún derecho, quedando a disposición total de la víctima. Esto debería aplicar también al vandalismo, y por ende, aplicar justicia poética contra manifestantes feministas y de BLM.

Mis 10 para el chino.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Anda que no he robado yo videojuegos en el corte inglés y galerías preciados antes de que tú nacieras, mocoso.



galerias preciados dice, cuando te pasees por rutracker sin antivirus a pelito mientras los dimitris te miran sorprendidos me avisas


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Venga @ATARAXIO , joder. Que han entrado con pasamontañas en su tienda. Que coño nos estás contando.



¿ estarías de acuerdo que a Zapatero le condenasen a la pena de muerte ? 

trenes de Atocha y tal y cual ...


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (6 Ago 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Vuelve a ver el vídeo anda, la navaja ha pinchado en el cuello por la parte de atrás (zona cervical). Eso es una condena de muerte.



no creo le haya tocado la columna, el tipo luego tirado en el suelo hasta se quita la máscara por si mismo


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Ago 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Se apellida Nguyen, entonces no es chino, es vietnamita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente del Sudeste asiático no suele andarse con tonterías...jajaja


----------



## eljusticiero (6 Ago 2022)

Grande el chino, mis dieces


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Pues según estos genios estás viviendo de prestado: claramente no tienes deresho a la vida.
> 
> A ver si dan ejemplo con su palabra y se empiezan a cargar políticos desde ya.



Según estos niños ratas, el segurata tenía que haberme degollado allí mismo.

Una vez me pilló un segurata robando un vídeojuego de aquellos tochos de los 90 que no me cabía debajo del jersey, y me dijo que mejor haría jugando al fútbol y dejase los vídeojuegos. Y pensé: No le echo cuenta a mi padre, y le voy a echar cuenta a usted.

En otra que me pillaron, llamaron a mi casa y se lo contaron a mi viejo, y yo pensando... Si este tío supiera que fue de mi padre de quien aprendí a el arte de robar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> El foco no es el monto de lo robado.
> 
> El foco es la actitud de querer robar al prójimo por mis cojones morenos.
> 
> No la hagas, no la temas.



vaya ! otro ser de luz que nunca en su vida hizo nada malo ni cometió ningún delito...

deberían darte un premio por persona ejemplar ! 

¿ cuántas veces te habrían matado todos los que te odian ?


----------



## Tales90 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El chino no provoca la situación y defiende su negocio ante el ataque de dos personas que se cubren el rostro. En el calor de la batalla el ataque del chino está bien.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Pero que dices, mermao
> Eres un meapilas.



debo ser el único normal de este foro de psicópatas criminales en potencia


----------



## frenlib (6 Ago 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> El chino no provoca la situación y defiende su negocio ante el ataque de dos personas que se cubren el rostro. En el calor de la batalla el ataque del chino está bien.



Calor o no calor de la batalla, ningún ladrón tiene derecho a la vida.


----------



## mxmanu (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a no ser que fueses tú el ladrón ..
> 
> cuéntanos cuantas veces robaste en tu vida



Ninguna, ni con máscara ni sin ella. Algún hurto insignificante y ya esta.

Por suerte poca gente se dedica a ROBAR en este país. 

Igual te lias con el significado de las palabras.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Son 2 críos haciendo una gamberrada, el chino ha cometido un crímen con ensañamiento.
> 
> Este floro se ha plagado de niños ratas agilipollaos por los vídeojuegos.



Ah, que ahora el atraco con pasamontañas de un establecimiento se denomina "gamberrada". Perdona, desconocía esa neolengua. 

¿Te gustó la gamberrada del asiático? Menudos gamberros están hechos todos los del vídeo,¿verdad?


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Según estos niños ratas, el segurata tenía que haberme degollado allí mismo.
> 
> Una vez me pilló un segurata robando un vídeojuego de aquellos tochos de los 90 que no me cabía debajo del jersey, y me dijo que mejor haría jugando al fútbol y dejase los vídeojuegos. Y pensé: No le echo cuenta a mi padre, y le voy a echar cuenta a usted.
> 
> En otra que me pillaron, llamaron a mi casa y se lo contaron a mi viejo, y yo pensando... Si este tío supiera que fue de mi padre de quien aprendí a el arte de robar.



Te parece normal lo de robar? Te parece normal que tu padre te enseñara a eso? A mi mi padre, entre otras muchas cosas me enseñó un oficio, valores, a formar una familia y a respetar lo ajeno. Supongo que tienes cosas que habrás comprado de forma legal, te parecería bien que te la robaran? Que te ocuparan el piso? No entiendo lo que quieres demostrar, si tanto querías esos juegos, podrías haber desarrollado un trabajo para pagarlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Defensa desproporcionada. La primera puñalada está justificada. El resto no. Es homicidio con ensañamiento.



por la forma feroz y la destreza con la que clava el machete , ese chino psicópata lleva soñando con el momento media vida. 

Sin duda que ha entrenado miles de horas contra un saco con forma humana, para cuando llegase el momento . Es posible que hubiesen atracado en otras ocasiones a su padre o a su abuelo y guardase la venganza. 

Ya se vengó ! ahora se vengarán los parientes del muerto.


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Si el ladrón hubiera estado armado y fuera peligroso, el amarillo ni se hubiera acercado y menos se hubiera atrevido a acuchillarlo. El chino se ha lanzado contra el sabiendo que no había peligro extremo para su propia integridad.



Y dices eso con ese nombre de ruso mierda...en fin


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a no ser que fueses tú el ladrón ..
> 
> cuéntanos cuantas veces robaste en tu vida



La gente no roba, vamos, no conozco a gente que presuma de ello, no te enseñaron que eso esta mal? Si quieres algo lo pagas, si no puedes, no lo tengas.


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *por la forma feroz y la destreza con la que clava el machete , ese chino psicópata lleva soñando con el momento media vida.*
> 
> Sin duda que ha entrenado miles de horas contra un saco con forma humana, para cuando llegase el momento . Es posible que hubiesen atracado en otras ocasiones a su padre o a su abuelo y guardase la venganza.
> 
> Ya se vengó ! ahora se vengarán los parientes del muerto.



Se llama adrenalina, y es el subidón que te da el cuerpo en momentos precisos. Decidió entre el atracador o el.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Ninguna, ni con máscara ni sin ella. Algún hurto insignificante y ya esta.
> 
> Por suerte poca gente se dedica a ROBAR en este país.
> 
> Igual te lias con el significado de las palabras.



si no has robado habrás timado que es lo mismo en el fondo aunque no en las formas.

Se encuentra un asesino y un ladrón en la cárcel y le dice :
- yo he matado a muchas personas pero no he robado nunca a nadie
y le dice el ladrón :

- pues yo he robado mucho pero nunca le hice daño a nadie 


" cosillas de la moralidad que conviene a cada uno "


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Dice I´m dead x2 para que no siga apuñalándolo. Si no eres hombre para defender un negocio de mierda repartiendo capones a 2 críos, es que eres un tarao o un miserable que debería estar en la cárcel.
> 
> Podía haber sido un menor haciendo tonterías de menores, ya que lo apuñala sin ni siquiera ver su cara. Y luego el desprecio con el que lo arrastra, más preocupado en que no le manche el suelo que en si sigue vivo.
> 
> ...




Si estuviese realmente muerto, no podría haber dicho eso de "estoy muerto". Encima de ladrón de m1erda, mentiroso.


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Demostrais subnormalidad, como no puede ser de otro modo en este foro de tarados.
> 
> Esta justificado matar a alguien que te insulta?
> 
> ...



Das argumentos de niño de 5 años. No se te puede tomar en serio. Como al otro que recurre a hablar de videojuegos y de tonterías.

Al chino lo entrevistan como si fuera un héroe, que es lo que es. Un héroe que defendió su vida y su propiedad.


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Los que roban en la Declaración de la Renta compensando pérdidas ficticias con ingresos también deben morir, o sólo los que roban tazas en establecimientos de chinos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Se llama adrenalina, y es el subidón que te da el cuerpo en momentos precisos. Decidió entre el atracador o el.



de eso nada ! tener semejante machete a mano y estar tan entrenado indica premeditación y alevosía . 

es un asesinato sin la menor duda y si de mi dependiese condenaría al chino a ser desmembrado vivo por 4 caballos a los que atasen sus brazos y sus piernas para que sirviese de escarmiento a los que tienen la mano tan larga para matar.


----------



## SanRu (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Pues si no lo vale, no vayas a robarlo.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Anda que no he robado yo videojuegos en el corte inglés y galerías preciados antes de que tú nacieras, mocoso.




Jajajaja el "Torete" del foro.


----------



## SanRu (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Los que roban en la Declaración de la Renta compensando pérdidas ficticias con ingresos también deben morir, o sólo los que roban tazas en establecimientos de chinos?



Te confundes, en ese ejemplo eres tú el robado y es tu deber evitar que el Estado te robe.


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Jajajaja el "Torete" del foro.



En los 90 todo adolescente hizo chorradas similares...


SanRu dijo:


> Te confundes, en ese ejemplo eres tú el robado y es tu deber evitar que el Estado te robe.



Ok, vas a empezar a asesinar políticos desde hoy?


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Ha entrado a un todo a 100 a robar una puta taza, y ha salido cuchillonucado, se ve a km que no son profesionales y que era la primera vez que robaban, no hacía falta ensañarse porque no llevaban armas.



Tu desde tu casa cómodamente viendo el video 20 veces concluyes que eran unos noobs y que no llevaban pistolas.

Otra cosa es ponerte en la piel del chino y tener que decidir en un minuto si van a querer matarte o sólo robarte. El chino lo dice claro, no podía arriesgarse a que llevasen pistola y no la hubiera visto en esos diez segundos previos a la movida.


----------



## SanRu (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> En los 90 todo adolescente hizo chorradas similares...
> 
> Ok, vas a empezar a asesinar políticos desde hoy?



No, solo a evitar que me roben.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> debo ser el único normal de este foro de psicópatas criminales en potencia



Estos son niños ratas que han crecido con los vídeojuegos y no tienen empatía ni con su familia.

Por eso hay tantos vídeos donde se ve a gente haciendo frente a otros armados con cuchillos sin ser conscientes del peligro, y que si le pinchan, no importa, se pillan un botiquín que le cure y lo vuelven a intentar unos pasos más atrás de donde lo mataron.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> El chino no provoca la situación y defiende su negocio ante el ataque de dos personas que se cubren el rostro. En el calor de la batalla el ataque del chino está bien.



no está bien robar . como tampoco está bien pegar a la pareja . 
Durante muchos siglos a los adúlteros e infieles se les mataba a pedradas ( todavía se hace en algunos sitios ) 
Sin duda ese castigo es merecido para esos estándares morales .

En el caso del robo de las tiendas o de los bancos o joyerías existen los seguros . En el precio de los productos está esa eventualidad . 
Cuando compras en el mercadona estás pagando lo que otros mangan . Son circunstancias y riesgos del mundo que nos tocó vivir .

es muy posible que si a cualquiera de los que con tanta ferocidad justifican el asesinato les juzgasen a ellos, quizás no saldrían bien parados. 









"En España se roban unos 1500 teléfonos móviles al día"


Carlos Quílez nos descubre en su Piel de Policía de Por fin no es lunes un tipo de delincuencia que parece menor, pero que no lo es: El robo de teléfonos móviles y el mercado negro de estos dispositivos.




www.ondacero.es


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ago 2022)

Digresión sobre el LEGICENTRISMO ESTATAL (que impide y prohíbe de facto la moralidad, obrar por virtud cívica):


El odio forma parte de la condición humana, y no se debe legislar... Pero las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL generan todo tipo de odios y nocividades para así mostrarse ante el PUEBLO como necesarias para mediar, apaciguar, legislar, condenar....

*La palabra no delinque... ese debería ser un criterio esencial en una sociedad LIBRE.*

Por ejemplo, cuando el ESTADO se inventa el delito de odio, da por hecho que el que lee o escucha ciertas cosas no tiene criterio propio, y automáticamente es abducido por la consigna.

La moraleja es clara: el PUEBLO es INFANTIL, no tiene ni puede tener criterio propio y es incapaz de decidir sobre nada, y debe ser tutelado de la cuna a la tumba por el ESTADO.

Y es que... precisamente lo que se consigue con las leyes es que se haga cierto lo que supuestamente se trata de impedir, esto es, que los humanos se embrutezcan.

¿Por qué las leyes embrutecen y envilecen?

A más leyes, menos moral (tanto del pueblo como de los jueces, de los legisladores... de todos)

Las leyes te invitan a obrar por miedo al castigo.... no por interiorizar la diferencia entre el bien y el mal... Y eso conduce, por tanto, a olvidar la moral como norma fundamental de existencia, y te conduce a ser amoral; y la amoralidad conduce, paradójicamente, a desenvolverte por la vida esquivando las leyes... El resultado final es que te ENVILECES... Por eso, a más leyes, más envilecimiento general... y por tanto, más excusa que tiene el ESTADO para promulgar más leyes... Más coerción y más represión. Más Jueces y más policías...

PROGRESO = LEGICENTRISMO = RÉGIMEN POLICÍACO = TIRANÍA

Afirmar, por ejemplo, que la PALABRA de alguien que niega la gravedad del coronavirus o que duda de las vacunas, mata gente... es coquetear con el FASCISMO, cosa lógica por otra parte, porque el FASCISMO es ante todo ESTADO... y sólo ESTADO... EL ESTADO TUTELADOR.

Lo mismo sucede para la duda del holocausto y otros pensamientos u opiniones *expresadas*. Sí, los que niegan el holocausto son *perseguidos *precisamente por un sistema fascista (el actual) que niega la libertad de expresión, es decir, *preeeecisamente *un sistema como el que los propios negadores del holocausto defienden, un sistema liberticida.

Cuando el PUEBLO se divide y enfrenta entre sí según le indica el ESTADO... significa que el PUEBLO no tiene mismidad ni autonomía, y existe sólo en tanto que siervo e imitador del ESTADO. Cuando el ESTADO es el que que decide TODO, tanto tener al pueblo unido, como dividido y enfrentado (fascismo moderno), estamos ante FASCISMO (=COMUNISMO)

Cuando el PUEBLO se mimetiza de esa manera con el ESTADO (con las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman), significa que estamos en un sistema FASCISTA.

Todo aquel que se fusione y mimetice con el ESTADO,* tanto para unirse* (China) como para dividirse (sin autonomía, sin mismidad, sin criterio propio, mero robot), según el interés del ESTADO, es un FASCISTA (lo sepa o no, le guste o no, lo admita o no).

Por tanto fascistas son todos, tanto izquierdas como derechas, en tanto que ESTATÓFILOS-ESTATÓLATRAS-ESTATODEPENDIENTES.

Los anarquistas, de facto, también porque suscriben todas las religiones políticas creadas por el ESTADO (feminismo, homosexualismo, inmigracionismo, islamofilia, cambioclimatismo, veganismo, etc.) Es "anarquismo de Estado".

Y los liberales y neoliberales, de facto, también, porque abrazan *l**a mayor creación del ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO*. Y porque dejan intocado lo más nocivo del ESTADO, lo que realmente hace un ESTADO: el poder represivo (ejército y policía); el poder coercitivo (poder judicial); el poder adoctrinador (sistema educativo), poder embrutecedor (medios de información y ocio).

*Fascista es todo aquel que abrace al ESTADO, al CAPITAL, a ambos y/o a cualquiera de sus creaciones..*

Fascista es, pues, el SISTEMA en sí mismo, todo él y todas sus supuestas, y FALSAS, opciones o alternativas.

Finalmente el fascismo está llegando a este foro (por parte de sector izquierdista-progre y sector pandemista).... también era de esperar (mucho ha tardado).

Eso es FASCISMO: El PUEBLO no es nada y el ESTADO lo es todo. *Por eso es acertado denominar el actual progresismo como fascista, ya que pretende legislar incluso la conciencia.*

Todos los que defienden el ESTADO antes que a ellos mismos y sus iguales, en tanto que humanos, son FASCISTAS... lo sepan o no, lo admitan o no, les ofenda o no.
..................

Volviendo al asunto del hilo, pero teniendo en cuenta lo anterior, es bastante evidente que es menos grave (y más asumible) la posibilidad de que alguien se exceda en su autodefensa, que delegar la totalidad de la defensa en el ESTADO y sus castas monopolizadoras de la violencia (ejército y policía).

La LIBERTAD CON RESPONSABILIDAD es más importante que la propia vida humana. ¿Qué valor tiene una vida humana vivida como una vida de cerdos cautivos, no libres, por tanto irresponsables?

Para Ataraxio es igual un humano que un animal (es zoologista-animalista), por eso pone por encima de todo la vida, y por eso no ve bien que alguien pueda excederse en su autodefensa. Pero entra en contradicción porque si somos animales, y los animales se matan entre sí, por las más diversas razones, no sólo para comer, pues entonces los humanos deberíamos poder hacer lo mismo.

¿Por qué Ataraxio es tan caótico? Por la misma razón que lo es la mayor parte de la gente, por falta de LIBERTAD (empezando por la libertad de conciencia). La falta de libertad atrofia todos los sentidos y atributos humanos, y te llevan a vivir en una disonancia cognitiva permanente, que solo puedes sobrellevar mediante la arrogancia, engreimiento y soberbia hacia los demás: tú tienes razón en todo y los demás son tus enemigos.

¿No es ese el escenario más deseado por el PODER, es decir, el de los esclavos que luchan entre sí por ver quien es el que recibe mejor trato, y que, por tanto, jamás ponen en cuestión su condición de esclavo y la existencia de un PODER por encima de todos ellos?

Sí, Ataraxio, te voy a da la razón en parte; bueno, mejor dicho, subo tu apuesta para decir que los animales pueden llegar a ser superiores a los humanos en un sentido concreto: un esclavo humano es peor que un animal, porque el animal usa todos sus capacidades para desenvolverse por la vida (no desprecia ninguna), mientras que un esclavo apenas usa nada de las capacidades humanas, las desprecia casi todas, porque le sirve con que sólo algunos humanos (el PODER) usen al 100% sus capacidades.

Esa es la noticia "buena" para ti.

La mala es que tú tienes más de esclavo que de animal, precisamente por todo lo que dices y por como lo dices... y porque eres humano: un animal no puede ser esclavo, no no puede saber que lo es, o no puede desearlo, dado que la esclavitud es un concepto humano.

Por eso te gusta tanto el mundo animal, porque en tu interior envidias profundamente la LIBERTAD de los animales. Porque sabes que eres esclavo y no tienes lo que hay que tener para poner fin a tu esclavitud.

Con tu cosmovisión zoologista-igualitaria con los animales buscas compañeros de viaje en el mundo animal, en vez de buscarlos en el mundo humano, porque si los buscaras en el mundo humano, podrías llegar a tener una fuerza (individual y colectiva) que te obligaría a mover ficha para conquistar tu libertad y la de tus iguales... y eso requiere mucho esfuerzo, y quizá dar tu vida por ello.

Todo sucede de forma lógica: todo el que valora más la vida que la libertad (y más que la condición humana, distinta de la animal), está más cómodo como esclavo y como animalista.

Y como la condición-pulsión de ESCLAVO es en esencia la misma que la condición de TIRANO (donde hay un tirano hay un esclavo, y viceversa), es lógico que existan otros animalistas que en vez de elegir ser esclavos, eligen ser tiranos, por ejemplo Hitler, que era muy animalista-ecologista-vegano.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> En los 90 todo adolescente hizo chorradas similares...
> 
> Ok, vas a empezar a asesinar políticos desde hoy?



Habla por ti, amigo. Hay un refrán que dice: "Piensa el ladrón(nunca mejor dicho) que todos son de su condición".

Te digo lo mismo que al que denomina "gamberrada" lo de atracar con un pasamontañas: desconozco vuestra neolengua.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Te parece normal lo de robar? Te parece normal que tu padre te enseñara a eso? A mi mi padre, entre otras muchas cosas me enseñó un oficio, valores, a formar una familia y a respetar lo ajeno. Supongo que tienes cosas que habrás comprado de forma legal, te parecería bien que te la robaran? Que te ocuparan el piso? No entiendo lo que quieres demostrar, si tanto querías esos juegos, podrías haber desarrollado un trabajo para pagarlo.



Cuando eres un crío te mueves por impulsos, y eso de robar tazas o chorradas como se ve en el vídeo es una gamberrada, nada de eso tiene ningún valor.

Si no eres hombre para defenderte de 2 mocosos de un guantazo, a qué vienes tú a dar clases de moral? Estás comparando que roben 2 tazas a que ocupen una casa? Búscate un psiquiatra, que si salieras más a la calle serías peligroso.

Y yo robaba a grandes almacenes que venden las cosas el doble de caro.


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de eso nada ! tener semejante machete a mano y estar tan entrenado indica premeditación y alevosía .
> 
> es un asesinato sin la menor duda y si de mi dependiese condenaría al chino a ser desmembrado vivo por 4 caballos a los que atasen sus brazos y sus piernas para que sirviese de escarmiento a los que tienen la mano tan larga para matar.



Te quejas de la desproporción del chino, y tu lo descuartizas con caballos, por conocerte, por todos los años en el foro, se que eres un tío bastante cabal, estos comentarios los veo desde el calentamiento mas desde la sensatez. No me parece mal que el chaval muera, pero su actitud ha desencadenado en esta situación, no hay mas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Estos son niños ratas que han crecido con los vídeojuegos y no tienen empatía ni con su familia.
> 
> Por eso hay tantos vídeos donde se ve a gente haciendo frente a otros armados con cuchillos sin ser conscientes del peligro, y que si le pinchan, no importa, se pillan un botiquín que le cure y lo vuelven a intentar unos pasos más atrás de donde lo mataron.



yo he advertido muchas veces del peligro de los dibujos animados actuales en los niños muy pequeños y los juegos de ordenador durante el resto de la infancia. 

NO SON JUEGOS , SON VIVENCIAS !!! 

El niño al estar tan concentrado en las emociones, las vive como si fuesen reales . Cada uno de los minutos que pasa matando y huyendo, eso construye conexiones neuronales y recuerdos . De ahí que cada vez tengan más destreza : una parte de su cerebro está formada por asesinatos . 

Un niño que está sentado hipnotizado por la pantalla a ojos de sus padres , realmente está intoxicado de cortisol y adrenalina . Bioquímica que actúa como una droga y le convierte en adicto al miedo y al riesgo. 

No hay muchos más asesinatos en España porque la gente está metida en sus casas y no hay motivos de confrontación , pero los criminales en potencia están ahí.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Yo no tengo por costumbre robar en los supermercados.

¿Es Vd. dominicano?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Habla por ti, amigo. Hay un refrán que dice: "Piensa el ladrón(nunca mejor dicho) que todos son de su condición".
> 
> Te digo lo mismo que al que denomina "gamberrada" lo de atracar con un pasamontañas: desconozco vuestra neolengua.



Lo mismo te digo: se piensa el asesino que todos son de su condición. Y no es así.


----------



## el oso hormiguero (6 Ago 2022)

Desde casita como siempre resulta todo muy sencillo en especial para los demagogos, buenistas y progres de salón. En la realidad, el chino está siendo asaltado por dos encapuchados, a los que ni puede ver el rostro y mucho menos desconoce si portan algún arma pero por de pronto lo que está claro es que se encuentra en una situación de inferioridad y desconoce las intenciones de los asaltantes. La cosa es que a mi dentro de una comunidad social por llamarla así, no me preocuoa la gente que como el chino defienda lo suyo y pueda reaccionar violentamente ante una situación de estrés y tensión como esa. Los que me sobran son los que van por ahí con la cara tapada asaltando comercios.

Y aquí como siempre para unos cuantos, la víctima del delito, en este caso el chino, debe estar a expensas de la capacidad de iniciativa de los delincuentes y actuar con proporcionalidad ante la misma, no vaya a ser que como en este caso, el que salga mal parado sea el subser de turno `porque claro luego está lo de que si como pasa en la mayoria de los casos, el que se lleva a alguien por delante es el delincuente, ya entran los atenuantes de que si tenía un problema de drogas o simplemente era un marginal y no le quedaba otra salida. En cambio se conoce que al que asaltan en su casa o su negocio, solo tiene como opciones actuar cual cordero que va a ser degollado o adaptándo su resistencia a los medios que use su agresor, de tal manera que si este porta un arma blanca, tampoco se le ocurra sacar una recortada por aquello de la desigualdad.

La realidad del video, es que si el chino no hubiera sido asaltado, nada de lo sucedido hubiera pasado.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo no tengo por costumbre robar en los supermercados.
> 
> ¿Es Vd. dominicano?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Porque tú no has vivido la época, niño rata 

Tus tiempos son los de tener tu barrio lleno de dominicanos, que es a lo que tú aludes, y los robos los cometes descargando películas, música o programas crackeados.

Que si hubiera que pegarte una puñalada por cada vídeojuego que te has descargado sin pagarlo, no tendrías carne para tanto pinchazo, cuerpo escombro.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Cuando eres un crío te mueves por impulsos, y eso de robar tazas o chorradas como se ve en el vídeo es una gamberrada, nada de eso tiene ningún valor.
> 
> Si no eres hombre para defenderte de 2 mocosos de un guantazo, a qué vienes tú a dar clases de moral? Estás comparando que roben 2 tazas a que ocupen una casa? Búscate un psiquiatra, que si salieras más a la calle serías peligroso.
> 
> Y yo robaba a grandes almacenes que venden las cosas el doble de caro.




Vamos que, según expones sin ningún rubor, eras un ladronzuelo desde "shequetito". Normal que defiendas a los que comparten tu misma afición por hacerse con los bienes ajenos, incluso de forma violenta, como es el caso del vídeo que nos ocupa.


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Cuando eres un crío te mueves por impulsos, y eso de robar tazas o chorradas como se ve en el vídeo es una gamberrada, nada de eso tiene ningún valor.
> 
> Si no eres hombre para defenderte de 2 mocosos de un guantazo, a qué vienes tú a dar clases de moral? Estás comparando que roben 2 tazas a que ocupen una casa? Búscate un psiquiatra, que si salieras más a la calle serías peligroso.
> 
> Y yo robaba a grandes almacenes que venden las cosas el doble de caro.



No tengo que buscar a nadie, yo te digo lo que veo en el vídeo, el chaval cometió dos errores, uno de ellos robar, que esta mal, y otra saltar el mostrador, metiéndose en la zona de seguridad del chino, el chino no sabía si era para robar una taza, darle un beso o matarlo con una navaja, el otro no se metió en la zona de peligro, el de negro si. En su casa no le habría pasado.
Robar en grandes almacenes o a una abuelita, da igual, eso te lo voy a enseñar yo, es robar, quien roba en una gran superficie hace que esta suba los precios y lo paguemos todos, así que roba a todos, o piensas que salía de los beneficios de las grandes superficies?
Quien tendría que ir al psicologo eres tu, ya que destilas mucha tensión y mucho odio, además de no haber recibido valores por parte de tus padres.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Lo que tiene en la tienda vale más que la vida de esos dos delincuentes.


----------



## Ruinapura (6 Ago 2022)

Veo muchos comentarios, respecto a que iban a robar una porqueria.. O dos piruletas... Sea lo que sea, no es un hurto de una chuche, esto es un robo con violencia e intimidacion en toda regla. Dos encapuchados, con pasamontañas y uno de ellos acometiendo de un salto al interior de tu mostrador, esta mas que argumentada la defensa propia, ademas el chino, no se vuelve loco acuchillandolo en el suelo ni mucho menos, y nada mas defenderse, llama a los servicios de emergencias, por lo cual no le impide la asistencia medica. A este chino no le pasará absolutamente nada, y las flores no se las van a llevar a el. La legitima defensa no es solo aplicable a cuando te están atacando directamente, no hay que esperar que te agredan. Ya la forma en la que han entrado y han cometido ese robo con intimidacion y violencia justifica su defensa. Muy buena intervencion, atrevida eso si... Si le sale mal y le quitan el cuchillo el muerto hubiese sido el. Y creedme que no hubieran llamado a emergencias, lo hubiesen dejado agonizar como a un animal.


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Vamos que, según expones sin ningún rubor, eras un ladronzuelo desde "shequetito". Normal que defiendas a los que comparten tu misma afición por hacerse con los bienes ajenos, incluso de forma violenta, como es el caso del vídeo que nos ocupa.



De forma violenta? Saltar por encima del mostrador es violento? Con qué poco te acojonas, eso demuestra lo poco hombre que eres, y lo que sigo diciendo, que quienes defendéis al chino solo sois unos niños ratas.

En todo caso podía haber pinchado por debajo de la cintura, en el culo... pero los sitios donde pincha el chino, y la saña con la que lo hace... es para que le metan cadena perpetua.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder! @ATARAXIO lleva parte de razón,la última puñalada sobraba. El tío ya estaba chafao. Se lo ha cargao gratis.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

No obstante, cuando se activa la testosterona y entramos en "modo animal" todos, SIN EXCEPCIÓN:

* Obtenemos más fuerza de nuestra masa muscular de la que hasta ese momento conocíamos.
* No razonamos. Simplemente intentamos cumplir el objetivo en el que nos hemos centrado.
* Salvo entrenamiento muy específico entramos en lo que se denomina "visión túnel".


Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deckard009 (6 Ago 2022)

Como dicen los mericanos, juega a juegos estupidos, gana premios estupidos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> De forma violenta? Saltar por encima del mostrador es violento? Con qué poco te acojonas, eso demuestra lo poco hombre que eres, y lo que sigo diciendo, que quienes defendéis al chino solo sois unos niños ratas.
> 
> En todo caso podía haber pinchado por debajo de la cintura, en el culo... pero los sitios donde pincha el chino, y la saña con la que lo hace... es para que le metan cadena perpetua.



Tu eres un saco de mierda que acabarías lloriqueando en el suelo igual que el encapuchado. Aun que lo tuyo es peor, seguro que robabas para ponerte una dosis podrido.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Lo mismo te digo: se piensa el asesino que todos son de su condición. Y no es así.



Yo nunca he asesinado a nadie ni he dicho que sea lo normal "entre la chavalada de los 90", tal como has hecho tú anteriormente con los robos.  

Dime una cosa,¿formabas parte de esos chavales ladronzuelos que comentabas?


----------



## lappin7 (6 Ago 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> O sea, que si a @ATARAXIO le atracan, se quedará de brazos cruzados confiando en la buena fe del atracador
> 
> Y si a su mujer la violan, esperará a que terminen y luego violará él a los atracadores.
> 
> ...



Sólo una corrección a lo que escribes
No es ATARAXIO, sino ATARANTADO


----------



## Dreyfus (6 Ago 2022)

El de la tienda se va a librar porque es chino. Si llega a ser un blanco matando a un negro ahora mismo Biden estaría dando un discurso pro-BLM.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo he advertido muchas veces del peligro de los dibujos animados actuales en los niños muy pequeños y los juegos de ordenador durante el resto de la infancia.
> 
> NO SON JUEGOS , SON VIVENCIAS !!!
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. Yo creo que lo mejor para los niños es inyectarle ideología progre en vena las 24 horas del día, para que crezcan sanos y equilibrados. La verdadera saluc.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

Ya que no contestas e insultas gratuitamente a todo el foro te aplico .... LA LEY DEL TALIÓN


ATARAXIO dijo:


> debo ser el único normal de este foro de psicópatas criminales en potencia










ATARAXIO dijo:


> por la forma feroz y la destreza con la que clava el machete , ese chino psicópata lleva soñando con el momento media vida.
> *Sin duda que ha entrenado miles de horas* contra un saco con forma humana, * para cuando llegase el momento* . Es posible que hubiesen atracado en otras ocasiones a su padre o a su abuelo y guardase la venganza.
> Ya se vengó ! ahora se vengarán los parientes del muerto.



               
El mundo real según @ATARAXIO


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Yo nunca he asesinado a nadie ni he dicho que sea lo normal "entre la chavalada de los 90", tal como has hecho tú anteriormente con los robos.
> 
> Dime una cosa,¿formabas parte de esos chavales ladronzuelos que comentabas?



No, no y no, estás justificando un asesinato a sangre fría, que es bastante peor.

Yo no justifico el robo, te estoy diciendo que es una chiquillada lo que hiciero esos dos adolescentes.


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> De forma violenta? Saltar por encima del mostrador es violento? Con qué poco te acojonas, eso demuestra lo poco hombre que eres, y lo que sigo diciendo, que quienes defendéis al chino solo sois unos niños ratas.
> 
> En todo caso podía haber pinchado por debajo de la cintura, en el culo... pero los sitios donde pincha el chino, y la saña con la que lo hace... es para que le metan cadena perpetua.




¿Que si saltar por encima del mostrador encapuchado se considera violento? jajaja no hombre no, seguramente solo quería charlar sobre la pretemporada de su equipo de fútbol y el asiático lo sabía perfectamente. El que es poco hombre es el caco, que con cuatro pinchacitos de nada pide clemencia y miente diciendo que "está muerto". Menuda nenaza.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *De acuerdo con usted, @ATARAXIO . Y añadamos que el ladrón no estaba armado. Si lo estuviera, sería muy distinto, incluso por caramelos...*



Robo, con fuerza en las cosas. Agravante por uso de disfraz (la capucha). Eso son 8 añitos.

Desde aquí es muy fácil especular todos:

1.- ¿Falleció realmente ese delincuente?
2.- ¿Se le ha cacheado para ver si portaba un arma?

La reacción, tras intentar dialogar con ellos, cambió radicalmente al verse amenazado por alguien que saltó el mostrador.

Lo dicho. Está bien especular en esta preciosa y cálida tarde de agosto.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lappin7 (6 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Ya que no contestas e insultas gratuitamente a todo el foro te aplico .... LA LEY DEL TALIÓN



Putísima sodomizada con sus propias palabras.
NPC PREMIUM, todos mis respetos
Ya hasta la hice una captura de pantalla a este nockout para guardarlo 
-
Putísima sodomizada con sus propias palabras.
Putísima sodomizada con sus propias palabras.
Putísima sodomizada con sus propias palabras...


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Te quejas de la desproporción del chino, y tu lo descuartizas con caballos, por conocerte, por todos los años en el foro, se que eres un tío bastante cabal, estos comentarios los veo desde el calentamiento mas desde la sensatez. No me parece mal que el chaval muera, pero su actitud ha desencadenado en esta situación, no hay mas.



jajaja bueno es para aprovechar el debate e incluir algunas formas crueles con las que el ser humano ha tratado a otros seres humanos .

En la filosofía siempre se ha tratado el tema de la extrema violencia con la que los humanos se comportan cuando se enfadan. Un comportamiento heredado de los chimpancés , que es el animal más peligroso para tener en cautividad , mucho más que un tigre. 
Un tigre lo puedes domar fácilmente como si fuese un gato. 
Un chimpancé , cuando se enfada ..... es imparable . Entra en un estado de locura que unido a su fuerza le hacen criminal.

TODAS LAS ESPECIES DE HUMANOS SE HAN EXTINGUIDO POR MATARSE ENTRE SÍ ( lo menos hubo 8 especies de humanos " la especie más inteligente " ya no queda ninguno ) 

Existimos nosotros por varias razones : 

- una enorme capacidad de sobrevivir en cualquier ecosistema comiendo cualquier cosa 
- una elevada tasa de fertilidad debido a la eficiencia reproductiva y de crianza de los hijos por el cuidado de los padres. Es decir que cada pareja se multiplicaba por una media de 12 hijos de los cuales por lo menos la mitad llegaban a su vez a tener hijos. 
- el uso de las armas que como pasa en la actualidad con la disuasión nuclear inhibía a los individuos a matar sabiendo las consecuencias de que podrían a su vez morir.
- las innumerables guerras mataban a los hombres que no son imprescindibles para la reproducción . Unos pocos hombres pueden fertilizar a muchas mujeres. 

"El *hombre es un lobo para el hombre*" (en latín, homo homini lupus) es una frase utilizada por el filósofo inglés del siglo XVIII Thomas Hobbes en su obra El Leviatán (1651) *para* referirse a que el estado natural del *hombre* lo lleva a una la lucha continua contra su prójimo.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

Famicon dijo:


> Tu a lo más que puedes aspirar es a comerme los huevos por detrás del culo



Ya entiendo tu postura. Te molesta que otros se defiendan, pero tú sí que si te pasa a ti y te defiendes, ya entonces está bien.... Ya asomas la patita fascista. La escoria egoísta como tú es la que destruye nuestra sociedad.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Los que roban en la Declaración de la Renta compensando pérdidas ficticias con ingresos también deben morir, o sólo los que roban tazas en establecimientos de chinos?



Los que roban en la Declaración de la Renta son los de hacienda.
Los que tú mencionas no roban, defienden su propiedad, deberían poder defenderla del mismo modo que hace el chino.


----------



## fayser (6 Ago 2022)

el oso hormiguero dijo:


> Y aquí como siempre para unos cuantos, la víctima del delito, en este caso el chino, debe estar a expensas de la capacidad de iniciativa de los delincuentes y actuar con proporcionalidad ante la misma, no vaya a ser que como en este caso, el que salga mal parado sea el subser de turno



Efectivamente, la clave es la proporcionalidad.

Por ejemplo, si los asaltantes disparan al chino, el chino puede ir al cajón, coger una pistola y disparar a los asaltantes.

Y si el asaltante que salta el mostrador saca una navaja y se la clava en el estómago, entonces el chino puede ir al cajón y coger un cuchillo para apuñalarlo.

Y si el asaltante saca un bate de béisbol el chino se va al almacén a por un bate de béisbol.

Es como en los juegos de rol antiguos, que cuando te toca el turno miras en el inventario y activas el arma que corresponda al enemigo.

Lo contrario es ser un delincuente peligroso.

En fin, vivimos rodeados de progres con un severo retraso mental. Normal que el Estado les trate como lo que son: gilipollas.


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Ago 2022)

Fijaos como el chino coge la cheira, ya se lo veía venir...... Lo saca a la puerta cómo si fuera basura


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> No, no y no, estás justificando un asesinato a sangre fría, que es bastante peor.
> 
> Yo no justifico el robo, te estoy diciendo que es una chiquillada lo que hiciero esos dos adolescentes.



No, no y no. Estoy justificando la LEGÍTIMA DEFENSA del asiático ante el atraco violento de dos encapuchados con dudosas intenciones y con potencial riesgo para su propia vida. Si no eres capaz de comprender eso, es inútil que te explique nada más.

Decir que atracar con pasamontañas amenazando al empleado es una "chiquillada", me parece tan fuera de lugar, que no sé si lo dices en serio o es una troleada progre de las que se acostumbra a leer por aquí.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

singermorning dijo:


> De sefensa propia no se ve ni una mijita.
> Tu eres de los que se cree que diciendo "mire señor Juez..." ya te van a hacer caso?
> Animalico....



En Primera Instancia pueden no hacerle caso.

No obstante, apreciando el agravante del delito en curso por parte del apuñalado (disfraz. Ojo, en España es un agravante grave) y aduciendo "miedo insuperable" no lo tendría tan mal.

En Segunda Instancia (ante la Audiencia Provincial) podría salir absuelto.

Lo dicho. Estamos todos especulando.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jkaza (6 Ago 2022)

Los defensores del chino podrían tener otros argumentos si no fueran unos niños ratas.

Si hubieran vivido los 80s, podrían decir, hombre, es que por robarte 20 duros para el jaco, un mocoso con el mono te sacaba un arma de fuego y te mataba.

En las pelis quinquis de los 80s se reflejaba aquella realidad, fíjaos cómo agarra la recortada







Pero estos ninios ratas creen que 2 desnortados que van a robar tazas con las bragas de su madre en la cara, merecen ser cosidos a puñaladas, ya que su plan era asesinar al chino para robar los artículos de lujo de su tienda.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ago 2022)

SI estás en minoría, como los gitanos o los chinos, no solo debes defenderte físicamente tú, sino que tienes el deber de defender tú honor y el de tú etnia. Por eso estas minorías aún viven en el tiempo del honor. Lo que estás diciéndole a los matones y a los delincuentes es que no debes atacar a ese grupo, porque van a responder con todo pase lo que pase y van a vengar a sus paisanos cueste lo que cueste. Así es como se gana el respeto donde rige la ley de la selva, aunque tú te sacrifiques pagando cárcel.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ asesinas a gente por conjeturas e imaginaciones ?
> 
> Ese chaval tiene familia a la que han destrozado su vida. Te gustaría que asesinasen a tu hermano o a tu hijo ?
> 
> ...



Respecto a su último párrafo, aunque estemos de acuerdo en el fondo, no se lo podrá terminar ante un Magistrado antes que le mande callar por la improcedencia de la observación.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por la forma feroz y la destreza con la que clava el machete , ese chino psicópata lleva soñando con el momento media vida.
> 
> Sin duda que ha entrenado miles de horas contra un saco con forma humana, para cuando llegase el momento . Es posible que hubiesen atracado en otras ocasiones a su padre o a su abuelo y guardase la venganza.
> 
> Ya se vengó ! ahora se vengarán los parientes del muerto.



Reconozco que esta ida de olla tuya es muy buena, me ha hecho reir.  

Da para un buen guión de una peli de Tarantino, Kill Bill volumen 3, por ejemplo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Ya que no contestas e insultas gratuitamente a todo el foro te aplico .... LA LEY DEL TALIÓN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO ENVÍEN A SUS HIJOS A CLASE DE KÁRATE ! 

NO DEJEN A SUS HIJOS JUGAR CON LA PLAY .

Edúquenlos en el control emocional . Lo más importante que hay que aprender en la vida es parar al mono loco y evitar que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro mayor. 

Es fundamental que aprendan a tratar con animales salvajes para que entiendan que lo que les hace violentos es el miedo. 
Todos los animales son inteligentes y apacibles con su familia . Pero defienden su vida cuando se ven amenazados . 

Si no hay amenaza no hay miedo . Aprender a comunicarle a un animal salvaje que no eres una amenaza y parar su miedo ese es el truco .

Muy resumido es darle tiempo y no hacer nada . Ofrecerle algún refuerzo positivo para desviar su mente. 

Si yo fuese el chino al que atracan : 

- no tendría al alcance de los ladrones los objetos de valor
- tendría un seguro de robo si mi tienda estuviese en barrios conflictivos 
- ponderaría si me compensa tener ese negocio en ese barrio
- valoraría el coste de los objetos que puntualmente alguien pudiese robar ( al panadero , el frutero , el pescadero... se le estropean los productos que no venden pero que está calculado en las pérdidas y ganancias ) 

- por supuesto si llegase el momento no me enfrentaría . No sé si son drogadictos psicópatas o chavales haciendo una gamberrada .
- luego dejaría a la policía actuar que para eso está.


----------



## barborico (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Que interesante que todos los psicópatas que salen en este hilo se ven en el papel del asesino y no en el del asesinado .



Es completamente normal, para cualquier persona normal robar debería de ser la última opción, y solo en caso de estar muriendo de hambre y haber agotado todas las vías previas


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Respecto a su último párrafo, aunque estemos de acuerdo en el fondo, no se lo podrá terminar ante un Magistrado antes que le mande callar por la improcedencia de la observación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



No entiendo porque si alguien se va sin pagar una cocacola se le puede perseguir , o si se marcha del taxi sin pagar 5 euros ...
y si un cliente de debe 2.000 euros y no te paga, no se puede enviar al cobrador del frac .

son códigos que la gente aprende .


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> No, no y no. Estoy justificando la LEGÍTIMA DEFENSA del asiático ante el atraco violento de dos encapuchados con dudosas intenciones y con potencial riesgo para su propia vida. Si no eres capaz de comprender eso, es inútil que te explique nada más.
> 
> Decir que atracar con pasamontañas amenazando al empleado es una "chiquillada", me parece tan fuera de lugar, que no sé si lo dices en serio o es una troleada progre de las que se acostumbra a leer por aquí.



Pero qué legítima defensa ni que leches, se ha ensañado con el chaval como una bestia parda. La última puñalada iba con intención de acabar con la vida de alguien. El ladrón ya estaba escapando, de hecho.

He visto ensartar cabritos al espeto con más cariño.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Lo que tiene en la tienda vale más que la vida de esos dos delincuentes.



pues no lo debería tener a su alcance. 

Poco pueden llevar si no llevan ni siquiera un saco. 

Imagínate que el ladrón es tu hijo drogadicto y seguro que te cambia la historia .


----------



## sebososabroso (6 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> SI estás en minoría, como los gitanos o los chinos, no solo debes defenderte físicamente tú, sino que tienes el deber de defender tú honor y el de tú etnia. Por eso estas minorías aún viven en el tiempo del honor. Lo que estás diciéndole a los matones y a los delincuentes es que no debes atacar a ese grupo, porque van a responder con todo pase lo que pase y van a vengar a sus paisanos cueste lo que cueste. Así es como se gana el respeto donde rige la ley de la selva, aunque tú te sacrifiques pagando cárcel.



Gitanos honor?

Vives en otra realidad, son los seres mas abyectos de la humanidad, vividores, camorristas, folloneros, contrabandistas y asesinos.


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Y dices eso con ese nombre de ruso mierda...en fin



No hay problema para matar y desmembrar cuando la situación lo requiere. El chino se a ensañado con el atacante desarmado y no hay mas. El robo de bajo nivel aparenta ser un "challenge" de gilipollas veinteañeros que se han propuesto un reto para redes sociales. El que va a robar sabe donde tiene que ir y no va a entrar a por dos mierdas sin valor.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no lo debería tener a su alcance.
> 
> Poco pueden llevar si no llevan ni siquiera un saco.
> 
> Imagínate que el ladrón es tu hijo drogadicto y seguro que te cambia la historia .



No tengo ningún hijo drogadicto, pero mi concepto de la moral y la justicia es independiente de que me beneficie o perjudique a mí o a los míos a nivel particular. Eso de creer que la justicia o la moral cambian y son más flexibles en caso de que te toquen a ti personalmente es muy de tiranuelo frustrado / socialista.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo no tengo por costumbre robar en los supermercados.
> 
> ¿Es Vd. dominicano?
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



Hay muchas formas de atracar , no sólo con pasamontañas . 

Ir al dentista o al veterinario son unas de tantas.

¿ a qué te dedicas tú y te digo cuanto robas !!!


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO ENVÍEN A SUS HIJOS A CLASE DE KÁRATE !
> 
> NO DEJEN A SUS HIJOS JUGAR CON LA PLAY .
> 
> ...



Estimado conforero:

Sin quererlo está invirtiendo la Carga de la Prueba.

Verá. Me molesta, aunque lo acepto, encontrarme dispositivos antirrobo en una lata de berberechos o una bebida que supere los 15€ de precio.

Estamos asumiendo que lo habitual es entrar en una "tienda de chuches" y esté todo guardado tras vitrinas blindadas.

El vendedor se enfrenta a un dilema a diario. Protegerse de los robos y no incomodar excesivamente al cliente honrado que mantiene ese negocio en pie.

Que levante la mano quién NO ha tenido que volver a un establecimiento de venta de ropa, con su prenda y ticket, al encontrarse una alarma antirrobo que no quitaron en Caja.

Interesante debate.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Benedicto Camela (6 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> No hay problema para matar y desmembrar cuando la situación lo requiere. El chino se a ensañado con el atacante desarmado y no hay mas.



Ya, pero el atacante saltó sobre mostrador con intención de atentar contra su propiedad privada.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (6 Ago 2022)

Para los que pensáis que el chino es un hijoputa y que los atracadores, no se si por ser blancos, un chiquillaje jugando...

¿qué debería haber hecho exactamente el chino? 

¿Caballeros, caballeros, repórtense? mientras se deja robar (ultrajar)

Hay que actuar con proporcionalidad......LOS COJONES. Si no queremos que esto se convierta en un pozo de mierda insufrible, hay que castigar toda acción, por pequeña que sea, desproporcionadamente. Porque si no, acaba compensando todo pillaje, hurto, atraco sin armas... y se multiplicará hasta hcernos la vida imposible.

Esos dos tontos muy tontos, tendrían que saber que su vida estaba en juego tan solo por entrar con pasamontañas en una tienda. 

Este vídeo aunque grotesco y violento para algunos, ha salvado vidas.


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Ago 2022)

Apuñalar, apuñalar y apuñalar... Esa es la verdadera libertad


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No entiendo porque si alguien se va sin pagar una cocacola se le puede perseguir , o si se marcha del taxi sin pagar 5 euros ...
> y si un cliente de debe 2.000 euros y no te paga, no se puede enviar al cobrador del frac .
> 
> son códigos que la gente aprende .



Le entiendo plenamente.

El problema es que hay que intentar mantener un equilibrio entre la Seguridad Jurídica y la Libertad.

Si no existe la Seguridad Jurídica no existirá nunca el emprendedor. Si nadie le garantiza que no le robarán la limonada no se arriesgará a poner un puesto de venta de limonada.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Ago 2022)

Hay una cosa que no se entiende.
Los ladrones han entrado con la cara tapada, los dos. Era muy evidente para cualquiera que se trataba de un robo. Robar enmascarado para que no te reconozcan es lo normal, sea en las Vegas o en Wuhan.
El chino estaba en una habitación en la que podía haberse encerrado, mientras pulsaba la alarma sonora, de tropecientosmil decibelios, que seguro tiene. Esto, con seguridad, hubiera espantado a los ladrones, ya que la alarma llama la atención de cualquiera que esté en las cercanías.
Sin embargo, sale y los trata como si fueran clientes normales hasta que empiezan a robar, momento que coge el cuchillo y los enfrenta, sin saber si estos iban armados, lo que podía haber resultado tremendamente peligroso para el.
Parece bastante raro exponerse de esa manera sin necesidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Para los que pensáis que el chino es un hijoputa y que los atracadores, no se si por ser blancos, un chiquillaje jugando...
> 
> ¿qué debería haber hecho exactamente el chino?
> 
> ...



Si yo fuese el chino al que atracan :

- no tendría al alcance de los ladrones los objetos de valor
- tendría un seguro de robo si mi tienda estuviese en barrios conflictivos
- ponderaría si me compensa tener ese negocio en ese barrio
- valoraría el coste de los objetos que puntualmente alguien pudiese robar ( al panadero , el frutero , el pescadero... se le estropean los productos que no venden pero que está calculado en las pérdidas y ganancias )

- por supuesto si llegase el momento no me enfrentaría . No sé si son drogadictos psicópatas o chavales haciendo una gamberrada .
- luego dejaría a la policía actuar que para eso está.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (6 Ago 2022)

Observó defensa propia del chino el que salta el mostrador no va a darle caramelos va directo hacia el


----------



## El que te focka (6 Ago 2022)

Paso de leerme 20 páginas de hilo.

¿El chino se carga al ladrón? Pero si lo que tiene en la mano parece sólo un cutter o algo así...


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Los defensores del chino podrían tener otros argumentos si no fueran unos niños ratas.
> 
> Si hubieran vivido los 80s, podrían decir, hombre, es que por robarte 20 duros para el jaco, un mocoso con el mono te sacaba un arma de fuego y te mataba.
> 
> ...



Pare...

Yo he vivido esos tiempos.

A base de verlos hechos yo mismo aprendí a reventar el "Clausor" del bloqueo de volante, reventando el bombín de la cerradura y ha realizar "el puente" (muy útil saberlo EN TU PROPIO VEHÍCULO EN CASO DE EMERGENCIA. Repito, EN TÚ VEHÍCULO).

¿Sabe la diferencia?

Se la resumo a "los menores".

Que en Comisaría te pegaban "hostias como hogazas de pan" antes de pasarte a disposición judicial.

Ahora, como eso solamente lo intentan con los "cuarentones blancos" que llevan la mascarilla bajada, estos ladrones saben que te pueden "meter 4 mojadas" con la más absoluta impunidad.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bien boa (6 Ago 2022)

No puede exigirse proporcionalidad al chino sentado desde tu casa visualizando el vídeo; ponte en el pellejo del chino, su miedo a saber a que le van a hacer dos tíos encapuchados, la adrenalina y las miles de cosas que te deben pasar por la cabeza. La culpa de lo que ocurra la tienen únicamente los que han propiciado la situación , en este caso los atracadores. 

Si el legislador o los jueces protegieran al honrado en lugar de proteger al delincuente, nos iría mejor. Esper que cuando juzguen al chino tengan esto en cuenta esto, en España al chino le esperaría cárcel y ruina pagando indeminizaciones millonarias al encapuchado o a los familiares.


----------



## NormanMan (6 Ago 2022)

me da pena el atracador, como es consciente que ha sido acuchillado de muerte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Le entiendo plenamente.
> 
> El problema es que hay que intentar mantener un equilibrio entre la Seguridad Jurídica y la Libertad.
> 
> ...



la diferencia entre el taxista y el camarero que por una nimiedad son capaces de montar un cristo y cualquier empresario cuyo cliente no le paga una factura de varios miles de euros ....

es la bioquímica ! Un chute de cortisol enloquece al taxista y lo convierte en ese ser asesino y visceral del que descendemos . 

Por eso conviene siempre ante una situación violenta ( que no implica riesgo físico ) contar hasta 10 o hasta 1000 o el tiempo que sea necesario para calmar las cosas en vez de empeorarlas .


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> No hay problema para matar y desmembrar cuando la situación lo requiere. El chino se a ensañado con el atacante desarmado y no hay mas. El robo de bajo nivel aparenta ser un "challenge" de gilipollas veinteañeros que se han propuesto un reto para redes sociales. El que va a robar sabe donde tiene que ir y no va a entrar a por dos mierdas sin valor.



Y ese supuesto "challenge" es problema del Vietnamita? Creo que no. Aquí en España siempre se han atracado estancos, por algo será.

Que esos dos sean gilipollas no te lo discuto, ahora culpa del Vietnamita no es, que cojones sabe el porque derrepente uno salta, no creo que sea adivino y opta por una de las dos opciones que tiene, la otra era permitir ser robado y humillado.


----------



## Netón (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Llamáis persona a desechos de la sociedad. Eso es todo.


----------



## barborico (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Anda que no he robado yo videojuegos en el corte inglés y galerías preciados antes de que tú nacieras, mocoso.



Se confirma: los que han robado/pensado en robar alguna vez a favor del ladrón, los que no a favor del tendero.


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Depende de que persona. Valen mas Breton, carcaño, ricart, txapote, de juana chaos????
Ese chino estaba defendiendo lo suyo, tanto su propiedad como su integridad fisica.
Que fue una medida desproporcionada, todos lo vemos en el video pero aqui te obligan a dejarte robar o pegar, y si les pillan como mucho devolver lo robado y ni pedir perdon.
Con la primer puñalada habria valido para que escarmentara, lo demas sobraba.
Espero que algun dia te encuentres con algunos mierdas como los que igual seguro tu defiendes y que te intenten atracar, que no te hagan nada, que no te toquen ni un pelo pero que te lleves un susto que no te deje dormir en un mes y que tengas miedo de salir a la calle. Ya veras despues si esos valen mas que tu.
Y que conste que hablo dsd la experiencia, que una vez me abordaron unas basuras andantes y si no es porque tengo fondo fisico ahora no estaria escribiendo.
Por lo tanto, el chino se paso pero hizo lo que debia que es defenderse. Los otros no iban a devolverle nada ni a decir joe pobre chino, de eso nada, es mas si la cosa se hubiese ido de madre lo habrian apalizado.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (6 Ago 2022)

Para mi la actuación es desproporcionada porque estoy observando y racionalizando los hechos desde una posición externa y posterior. Dese esta posición se intuye que son unos pardillos desarmados y no unos criminales peligrosos, y entristece que un chaval se muera por lo que parece una tontería.

Sin embargo todo cambia al estar "en el fragor de la batalla" (como lo han expresado anteriormente), donde la vida y la muerte dependen de las reacciones instintivas que suceden en un instante. Donde no hay tiempo para racionalizar la situación. Donde uno no puede pararse a reflexionar si el del frente es un peligro real o no.

Ahí existen dos opciones, o dejas que te roben y te pisoteen, dejando tu suerte en manos de la bondad del atracador, o actúas. Y si actúas, debes actuar a muerte y sin medias tintas, cuanto menos hasta que el otro no sea capaz de responder al ataque. El chino actuó probablemente porque en él aún perdure el sentido del honor, sentido olvidado en el occidente decadente


----------



## JoseGZ (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> estais bastante locos y bastante corrompidos los que buscais la manera de justificar la muerte de un ratero
> 
> se llama proporcionalidad: no es justo cortarle la mano a un ladron de naranjas. Es desproporcionado.
> 
> Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.



Pues según la sharia es la pena correcta ¿Se ordena en el Corán que la mano de un ladrón sea cortada? ¿No es éste un castigo demasiado severo? | Temas İslamicos


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no lo debería tener a su alcance.
> 
> Poco pueden llevar si no llevan ni siquiera un saco.
> 
> Imagínate que el ladrón es tu hijo drogadicto y seguro que te cambia la historia .



Imagínate imagínate...
El apuñalado lleva una mochila abierta con intención de llenarla desde el primer momento.


----------



## Bien boa (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no lo debería tener a su alcance.
> 
> Poco pueden llevar si no llevan ni siquiera un saco.
> 
> Imagínate que el ladrón es tu hijo drogadicto y seguro que te cambia la historia .



Esa indulgencia que promueves con un hijo propio la tenían también los padres de los asesinos etarras, pobrecito mi hijo que se lo llevan a una prisión en Cádiz. Y el GC asesinado que se joda, lo lleva implícito en el sueldo, o pobrecito mi niño que puso la bomba en Hipercor. A mi me perece un pensamiento repugnante. *"Quien la hace la paga". *( refranero español)

Y si el chino fuese tu hijo? Y si hubiesen apuñalao al chino ? Quizá pensarías que hizo lo correcto para proteger su vida.*"  No la hagas y no la temas"* ( refranero español)


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Pero qué legítima defensa ni que leches, se ha ensañado con el chaval como una bestia parda. La última puñalada iba con intención de acabar con la vida de alguien. El ladrón ya estaba escapando, de hecho.
> 
> He visto ensartar cabritos al espeto con más cariño.



Quizá los cabritos del espeto no intentaron atracar violentamente con pasamontañas al trabajador, de ahí que merezcan más consideración o "cariño" por parte de este.

Pretendéis que toda la responsabilidad del suceso recaiga en el asiático que, según vosotros, es el que debe actuar con templanza, mesura y proporcionalidad en una situación de estrés no provocada por él, en el que está en juego su propia vida y no en los dos HDP que atracan y amenazan con un pasamontañas conociendo perfectamente la ilegalidad y los riesgos de sus propios actos.

En ese contexto, desconociendo las verdaderas intenciones de los agresores, no existe la palabra ensañamiento, porque quizá una puñalada de menos por "buenismo" puede acarrear tu propia muerte, como ha sucedido en alguna otra ocasión. Vuelvo a reiterar, se trata de LEGÍTIMA DEFENSA.

Hay que tener bien claro quien es el agresor y quien la víctima, quien provoca la situación y quien la sufre.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (6 Ago 2022)

Pero estos retrasaos, pero qué coño..... os habéis fijado que el que sale corriendo lleva una cruz? Si todavía serán buenos chicos cristianos que van a misa los domingos...

Y por cierto, son 3 atracadores. Uno se queda fuera.


----------



## singermorning (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> En Primera Instancia pueden no hacerle caso.
> 
> No obstante, apreciando el agravante del delito en curso por parte del apuñalado (disfraz. Ojo, en España es un agravante grave) y aduciendo "miedo insuperable" no lo tendría tan mal.
> 
> ...



Obvio, aqui estamos en la barra del bar con el palillo en la boca; depende mucho de como el juez lo interprete, de los abogados que cada uno tenga.... Puede verse un ensañamiento o abuso claro por parte del chino y acabar en la trena por mucho que este defendiendo su negocio, lo cual en si mismo es licito.


----------



## Nomeimporta (6 Ago 2022)

A todo esto nadie a comentado aún como los dos rateros hijos de puta se ponen en modo Usain, y dejan al apuñalado vendido. Hay que ser un grandisimo hijo de puta más aún teniendo en cuenta que serán amigos.


----------



## AEM (6 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan los putos rateros y delincuentes. Basta ya de defender a delincuentes, okupas, políticos ladrones y demás alimañas.

Esa basura sobra en la sociedad. El chino no tenía que haber llamado a la poli sino haberlo llevado a la trastienda y convertirlo en chop suey


----------



## estupeharto (6 Ago 2022)

Sin ánimo de defender a la chusma, que la chusma, chusma es; lo que está claro es que no se puede meter todo en el mismo saco ni dar por válidas premisas que no lo son.

Desde el punto de vista de lo que aparece en el video, no hay agresión por parte de los pardillos esos.
Entran tapados, uno le quita la cartera al chino (parece que el chino le dice que se quede con las monedas pero que le devuelva el resto) y se va corriendo, aunque viendo que "no hay problema" se gira y va a por más.
El otro, con la mochila abierta para hacer acopio de tazas, que es lo que empieza a hacer. No se va a atacar ni a por la caja, va a pillar género de forma rápida, pensando que atacando cada uno por un lado, alguno se llevará "algo".

Y el chino va directo a clavar la navaja varias veces, sin más.

El chino podrá decir que le entró el miedo y que pensó que su vida corría peligro, y todo lo que se le ocurra para intentar que no le caiga una buena. Pero lo cierto es que se le ve muy tranquilo y pasa a atacar directamente a la que ve que el otro salta el mostrador. Y luego sigue, aunque el otro sólo lanza un puñetazo en defensa que ni impacta.

El amigo se larga a la primera, es a lo que iban, a pillar algo y salir por patas.

Totalmente desmedido. Si tengo que apostar por un veredicto de un juez honesto, al chino le cae una buena. Y si el otro ha muerto, o tiene secuelas, más.
Y también apostaría a que el que sale corriendo no vuelve a hacer el pena así en su vida.


----------



## barborico (6 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Y yo robaba a grandes almacenes que venden las cosas el doble de caro.



Y lo hacías encapuchado, a que sí?

Bobos, que sois unos bobos, imagino que os paga el calvo por respuesta citada si no no se explica


----------



## Stelio Kontos (6 Ago 2022)

Ojalá hubiera finiquitado al subhumano.


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Ago 2022)

Viva el chino, el chino es mi pastor. 
Incluso le he puesto de foto de perfil.


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

joder, la tranquilidad del chino despues (a partir del 0:50) es perturbadora


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> El mierda apuñalado no ha muerto,



me lo creo, me lo creo ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Esa indulgencia que promueves con un hijo propio la tenían también los padres de los asesinos etarras, pobrecito mi hijo que se lo llevan a una prisión en Cádiz. Y el GC asesinado que se joda, lo lleva implícito en el sueldo, o pobrecito mi niño que puso la bomba en Hipercor. A mi me perece un pensamiento repugnante. *"Quien la hace la paga". *( refranero español)
> 
> Y si el chino fuese tu hijo? Y si hubiesen apuñalao al chino ? Quizá pensarías que hizo lo correcto para proteger su vida.*"  No la hagas y no la temas"* ( refranero español)



tu te mueves conjeturas
yo por evidencias.

Tanto los etarras como el chino son los asesinos y por lo tanto los que tienen que pagar ( si por mi fuese , con la pena de muerte )


----------



## Pcranales (6 Ago 2022)

Brutal, magnífica intervención, le ha faltado registrar al asaltante herido y no dejarlo solo.


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.



amoj a ver. El chino se nota a una legua que es colega del eclipse y va a lo que va.

no se si se me entiende ...


----------



## Pura Sangre (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> de eso nada ! tener semejante machete a mano y estar tan entrenado indica premeditación y alevosía .




Semejante machete en mano dices... cuando es un cuchillo de 3 pulgadas (7cm)!!!! 


creo que de todos tus ridículos mensajes éste es el más revelador, como eres capaz de distorsionar mentalmente la realidad para que se amolde a tu locura.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si yo fuese el chino al que atracan :
> 
> - no tendría al alcance de los ladrones los objetos de valor



Condiciono y organizo mi negocio y el espacio de mi tienda, no de acuerdo a mis clientes, si no a los delincuentes.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> - tendría un seguro de robo si mi tienda estuviese en barrios conflictivos



Me gasto dinero para, a su vez, dejar tranquilos a los delincuentes para que obren a su voluntad.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> - ponderaría si me compensa tener ese negocio en ese barrio



Me voy del barrio, quizá el de mi familia desde hace 200 años, porque no debo hacer frente a los delincuentes.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> - valoraría el coste de los objetos que puntualmente alguien pudiese robar ( al panadero , el frutero , el pescadero... se le estropean los productos que no venden pero que está calculado en las pérdidas y ganancias )



¿Valoro qué?



ATARAXIO dijo:


> - por supuesto si llegase el momento no me enfrentaría . No sé si son drogadictos psicópatas o chavales haciendo una gamberrada



No enfrentar al mal, sino dejar hacer al mal,



ATARAXIO dijo:


> - *luego *dejaría a la policía actuar que para eso está.



Tú lo has dicho, *LUEGO*, es decir, cuando ya todo ha sucedido, es decir, cuando te han podido robar quizá por un valor que ni te lo cubre el seguro, o te han podido matar 77 veces seguidas antes de que llegue la policía.

Ni tú ni los que dicen que hay que MATAR, MATAR y MATAR tenéis razón ninguna, porque ninguno queréis ser responsables de vuestros actos, ni de las consecuencias que se deriven de ellos. Veamos:

El que delega todo en el ESTADO (y en la policía) *no es responsable* ni de su propiedad ni de su vida, sino que delega toda esa responsabilidad en terceros (y además paga por ello).

El que dice MATAR, MATAR y MATAR dice que puede hacerlo 100 veces seguidas en 100 atracos, y por sistema, y ello *no debe acarrearle consecuencias* (sean o no desproporcionadas todas esas defensas que ha llevado a cabo).


----------



## elpesetilla (6 Ago 2022)

Me encanta este hilo, lleno de subnormales y tuercebotas que alaban a un rasgado que apuñala como a un gorrino y se carga a un bobo que le roba unas monedillas y cuatro mierdas que debe vender en su tienducha y luego son los primeros que si matan, violan o un conductor borracho atropella y deja moñeco a su hermano, hijo ,madre, mujer,etc y le caen 4 años de carcel despues no tienen huevos de rajarle el cuello al criminal que si se lo mererce y estaria justificado jajajaja

.. y encima es que ni iban armados, cosa que hubiera hecho que el chino se hubiera cagado y no hubiera actuado, si llegan a llevar facas o una pistola seguro que el chinorris se comporta asi ..


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Ballenero37 dijo:


> Depende de que persona. Valen mas Breton, carcaño, ricart, txapote, de juana chaos????
> Ese chino estaba defendiendo lo suyo, tanto su propiedad como su integridad fisica.
> Que fue una medida desproporcionada, todos lo vemos en el video pero aqui te obligan a dejarte robar o pegar, y si les pillan como mucho devolver lo robado y ni pedir perdon.
> Con la primer puñalada habria valido para que escarmentara, lo demas sobraba.
> ...



gracias a este hilo mis teorías del daño mental que hacen los videojuegos quedan confirmadas. 

En España la gente no se mata más porque está todo el mundo apaciguado en sus casas o en su trabajo y apenas hay motivos de confrontación serios . De hecho han tenido que importar delincuentes del norte de África porque aquí habían desaparecido y necesitaban justificar la presencia de cientos de miles de parásitos del sistema : abogados, policías, jueces, políticos , periodistas ...

de hecho a falta de sucesos tuvieron que inventarse que discutir con tu mujer era un grave delito y patrañas similares .


----------



## barborico (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si yo fuese el chino al que atracan :
> 
> - no tendría al alcance de los ladrones los objetos de valor
> - tendría un seguro de robo si mi tienda estuviese en barrios conflictivos
> ...



Y si salta detrás del mostrador le preguntas si quiere un café mientras le pides amablemente que no se vaya que vas a llamar a la policía


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Descuernacabras dijo:


> Quizá los cabritos del espeto no intentaron atracar violentamente con pasamontañas al trabajador, de ahí que merezcan más consideración o "cariño" por parte de este.
> 
> Pretendéis que toda la responsabilidad del suceso recaiga en el asiático que, según vosotros, es el que debe actuar con templanza, mesura y proporcionalidad en una situación de estrés no provocada por él, en el que está en juego su propia vida y no en los dos HDP que atracan y amenazan con un pasamontañas conociendo perfectamente la ilegalidad y los riesgos de sus propios actos.
> 
> ...



A ver, que igual el chino estaba aplicando su cultura milenaria de que el animal que muere con sufrimiento tiene una carne más sabrosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Me encanta este hilo, lleno de subnormales y tuercebotas que alaban a un rasgado que apuñala como a un gorrino y se carga a un bobo que le roba unas monedillas y cuatro mierdas que debe vender en su tienducha y luego son los primeros que si matan, violan o un conductor borracho atropella y deja moñeco a su hermano, hijo ,madre, mujer,etc y le caen 4 años de carcel despues no tienen huevos de rajarle el cuello al criminal que si se lo mererce y estaria justificado jajajaja
> 
> .. y encima es que ni iban armados, cosa que hubiera hecho que el chino se hubiera cagado y no hubiera actuado, si llegan a llevar facas o una pistola seguro que el chinorris se comporta asi ..



exactamente . Aquí lo que se está viendo es mucha psicopatía aplacada porque no tienen la oportunidad de comportarse como el chino . 

Es decir asesinar sin miedo a que a ti te maten ( como en la play )


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Condiciono y organizo mi negocio y el espacio de mi tienda, no de acuerdo a mis clientes, si no a los delincuentes.
> 
> 
> Me gasto dinero para, a su vez, dejar tranquilos a los delincuentes para que obren a su voluntad.
> ...



De hecho de la misma manera que hay personas que suben montañas , que hacen parkour , que se desloman en el gimnasio todos los días ... o que voluntariamente arriesgan su vida en infinidad de deportes extremos o hacen el subnormal montados en una bicicleta a 40 grados por la carretera para que les atropelle un camión ...

que alguien te atraque puede ser una experiencia igualmente emocionante para contar en las cenas de amigos .


----------



## XXavier (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> gracias a este hilo mis teorías del daño mental que hacen los videojuegos quedan confirmadas.
> 
> En España la gente no se mata más porque está todo el mundo apaciguado en sus casas o en su trabajo y apenas hay motivos de confrontación serios . De hecho han tenido que importar delincuentes del norte de África porque aquí habían desaparecido y necesitaban justificar la presencia de cientos de miles de parásitos del sistema : abogados, policías, jueces, políticos , periodistas ...
> 
> de hecho a falta de sucesos tuvieron que inventarse que discutir con tu mujer era un grave delito y patrañas similares .



Interesante idea... Confirma mi creencia en que la sociedad –en particular la sociedad moderna, capitalista– se comporta de manera tal, que parece un organismo vivo... Hay una 'homeostasis'... Naturalmente, no hay detrás de ese 'comportamiento' unos 'sabios de Sión' ni nada parecido, sino que se trata de un comportamiento ciego e implacable, como la selección natural (O más bien por ser parte de ella...).


----------



## trellat (6 Ago 2022)

Al chino ese le va a caer una condena por asesinato en primer grado. Tan seguro como que china le va a declarar la 3ª guerra mundial a usa por lo de taiwan ...
fijense lo que les digo


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ago 2022)

Eso (lo anterior que he escrito) en cuanto a las víctimas, pero hablemos de los victimarios:

¿Por qué la sociedad debe garantizar nada a alguien que atenta contra la vida o la propiedad privada?

¿Por qué, de facto, la sociedad debe ser más garantista con el victimario que con la víctima?

¿Por qué se traslada la responsabilidad del victimario a la víctima?


Por lo demás, afirmar como argumento que los videojuegos son nocivos (que lo son) es, de facto, esconder realidades más CRUDAS; realidades que pasan por alto los que se asustan con la violencia defensiva. ¿Qué realidad es esa? Pues por ejemplo que el materialismo de la sociedad bienestarista-consumista está latente y apunto de explotar, no en unos pocos delincuentes, sino en el 80% de la población (millones de personas).

Digresión:

Estar todo el día, toda la semana, todo el mes, y todos los años, machacando con lo malos que eran los nazis (correcto, lo eran), y convirtiéndolos en el MAL ABSOLUTO, tiene por objetivo que, por muy bajo que caigamos (y estamos cayendo), siempre nos parezca que estamos muy lejos de ese mal absoluto. Nos reconforta y nos relaja pensar que hay gente mucho peor que nosotros (hablo como sociedad, no en el plano individual, aunque también).

La realidad es que estamos tan degradados que sólo falta una espoleta para que se vea hasta que punto podemos llegar.

Una prueba y anticipo lo tenemos en los "black friday", en los cuales *la gente se pega* por un televisor de 55 pulgadas.

Ahora saldrán los estatólatras (que son casi todos) a decir que para eso surgió el ESTADO, para "defendernos de nosotros mismos".

No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver... Y no quiere ver que es precisamente el ESTADO y su ESTADO DE BIENESTAR el principal agente de la DEGRADACIÓN HUMANA (degradación hasta ahora camuflada porque "todo iba bien" dentro del espejismo de la modernidad; pero todo tiene un fin).

*ESTO *es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (que crearon los nazis y que los progres defienden).


----------



## Descuernacabras (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> A ver, que igual el chino estaba aplicando su cultura milenaria de que el animal que muere con sufrimiento tiene una carne más sabrosa.




Pues mira, no se me había ocurrido ese componente cultural. Una razón de más para alabar su buen proceder.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ago 2022)

Lecturas recomendadas:

*INFIERNO CONVIVENCIAL

ESFUERZO

EL SENTIDO DEL SUFRIMIENTO Y EL DOLOR

Movilización, autoorganización popular y ética de la responsabilidad

INDIVIDUALIDAD CREADORA

LA NOCIÓN DE SUJETO AUTOCONSTRUÍDO EN LA CULTURAL OCCIDENTAL

PARA EL PERFECCIONAMIENTO MORAL DE LA SOCIEDAD Y EL INDIVIDUO

REIVINDICACIÓN DE LA GENTE COMÚN*


----------



## HDR (6 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué no lo remata?


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es fundamental que aprendan a tratar con animales salvajes para que entiendan que lo que les hace violentos es el miedo.
> Si no hay amenaza no hay miedo . Aprender a comunicarle a un animal salvaje que no eres una amenaza y parar su miedo ese es el truco .



He aqí un leopardo asustadisimo reaccionando a la amenaza de una gacela







ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si yo fuese el chino al que atracan :
> - no tendría al alcance de los ladrones los objetos de valor
> - tendría un seguro de robo si mi tienda estuviese en barrios conflictivos
> - ponderaría si me compensa tener ese negocio en ese barrio
> ...



Si tú fueses el chino: ...
¿considerarias la caja registradora un objetode valor? porque de ser así la metes en una camara acorazada donde entrarás cada 2x3 para cobrar articulos de 1$ mientras te desbalijan la tienda por estar dento, pero eso sí, sin enfrentamiento.
¿Si te compensa tener ese negocio en ese barrio? Hombre en una urvanización de pijos premiun seguro que no te roban, pero igual no vendes nada, para vender (sobre todo articulos baratos) hay que estar en una zona transitada, y ahí tarde o temprano te entrarán a robar.
Lo puesto en rojo ya si tal lo enmarcas en un cartel y lo pones en la entrada, segun tú _*"no ser una amenaza para su miedo ese es el truco"*_ yo opino lo contrario
A cual de estos ves mas facil que ataquen por la calle: a este




o a este






Tanto que te gusta el reino animal cuantos animales usan la agresividad para defenderse,
conoces este caso 
min 6:15 amenaza al león para salvarse, el depredador no suele atacar a quien se defiende.
Y ya por ultimo te cito:
Si no hay amenaza no hay miedo . Aprender a comunicarle a un animal salvaje que no eres una amenaza y parar su miedo ese es el truco .
Yo diria que entrar en un estalecimiento, 2 personas con un pasamontañas y mientras uno distrae al vendedor, otro salta agilmente el mostrador por la espalda de este se puede considerar una amenaza y provoca miedo.


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...




Whaaatt????

Se te olvidó decir que el chino está en su trabajo y los otros han venido explícitamente a robarle. Si las condecuencias del robo son proporcionales a las del trabajo, esperame con unos cuantos billetes de 50 anda.

Espero que no te entren a robar en tu casa...


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?




La vida de una persona que va a robar mierda no vale la mierda que roba.

Filosofía de salón la tiene el que no está de cara al público y se enfrenta a tu querida vida humana.

Eacusas al forero de haberse soltado un mostrador a robar impunemente?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Eso (lo anterior que he escrito) en cuanto a las víctimas, pero hablemos de los victimarios:
> 
> ¿Por qué la sociedad debe garantizar nada a alguien que atenta contra la vida o la propiedad privada?
> 
> ...



No es posible un mundo guay que tú imaginas.
El ser humano es el que es. 

De hecho si has visto algún episodio de " hermano mayor " " sos adolescentes " incluso la " supernany " te darás cuenta del infierno que se viven en las casas de puertas para adentro .

Lo tienen todo . viven en un mundo feliz y sin embargo hasta niños de 5 años eran capaces de llevar a sus padres a tal estado de agobio y tortura que exponían su vida en público con tal de que les ayudasen .


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la diferencia entre el taxista y el camarero que por una nimiedad son capaces de montar un cristo y cualquier empresario cuyo cliente no le paga una factura de varios miles de euros ....
> 
> es la bioquímica ! Un chute de cortisol enloquece al taxista y lo convierte en ese ser asesino y visceral del que descendemos .
> 
> Por eso conviene siempre ante una situación violenta ( que no implica riesgo físico ) contar hasta 10 o hasta 1000 o el tiempo que sea necesario para calmar las cosas en vez de empeorarlas .



Estimado conforero:

Abrió su Caridad "el melón" que no se atreven a abrir en el Tribunal Constitucional.

Los límites y alcance de la "Atenuante por Legítima Defensa" y la "Atentamente por Miedo Insuperable".

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

propongo a cada uno de los foreros que con tanta alegría justifican el asesinato , que cojan un papel y hagan una raya con un boli cada vez que griten a alguien de su entorno o hagan algo reprochable por otros. 

Quizás se sorprendan al darse cuenta que no son los seres de luz que imaginan que son .


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Asi es. Esta vez tiene razón. No existe razón ni proporción en apuñalar hasta la muerte a alguien porque te roba unas bolsas de chuches, puede que como mucho un buen par de estacazos.

DVRA LEX, SED LEX.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No es posible un mundo guay que tú imaginas.
> El ser humano es el que es.
> 
> De hecho si has visto algún episodio de " hermano mayor " " sos adolescentes " incluso la " supernany " te darás cuenta del infierno que se viven en las casas de puertas para adentro .
> ...



Los que dicen que eres un BOT van a tener razón, porque cada vez más veces respondes con cosas que no tienen nada que ver, e incluso dando la razón a tu interlocutor, pretendiendo refutarle, como es el caso.

Sí, tu respuesta no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos hablando; pero intentado rescatar algo de ella, me quedaré con tu afirmación de que yo imagino "un mundo guay"... ¿Y esto me lo dice alguien con un discurso buenista?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> propongo a cada uno de los foreros que con tanta alegría justifican el asesinato , que cojan un papel y hagan una raya con un boli cada vez que griten a alguien de su entorno o hagan algo reprochable por otros.
> 
> Quizás se sorprendan al darse cuenta que no son los seres de luz que imaginan que son .



Verá.

Uno de los grandes problemas es que no sabemos distinguir un homicidio de un asesinato.

Eso para comenzar.

Después nos enervamos al encontrarnos con una opinión contraria a nuestros "preceptos mentales" y "bajamos al barro de la descalificación". El que esté libre de culpa que lo diga. Quien no haya lanzado una piedra que levante la mano. Yo NO puedo levantar la mano porque, en algún momento de ofuscación, he "lanzado una piedra de esas".

Ahora, en este interesante debate (de los poquitos últimamente que hacen Grande a este Foro) creo que deberíamos analizar la situación fríamente.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## darkgauntlet (6 Ago 2022)

Ante una situación de amenaza física y desenlace incierto, como lo es un atraco, se tiene que poder responder más allá del principio de proporcionalidad.

La verdad es que el tendero acaba dando más mal rollo que los cacos, pero eso es irrelevante. El responsable moral del desenlace de un atraco es el atracador.


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Me encanta este hilo, lleno de subnormales y tuercebotas que alaban a un rasgado que apuñala como a un gorrino y se carga a un bobo que le roba unas monedillas y cuatro mierdas que debe vender en su tienducha y luego son los primeros que si matan, violan o un conductor borracho atropella y deja moñeco a su hermano, hijo ,madre, mujer,etc y le caen 4 años de carcel despues no tienen huevos de rajarle el cuello al criminal que si se lo mererce y estaria justificado jajajaja
> 
> .. y encima es que ni iban armados, cosa que hubiera hecho que el chino se hubiera cagado y no hubiera actuado, si llegan a llevar facas o una pistola seguro que el chinorris se comporta asi ..



Ya ves, es alucinante la cantidad de enfermos mentales que abundan en internet. Desolador


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Whaaatt????
> 
> Se te olvidó decir que el chino está en su trabajo y los otros han venido explícitamente a robarle. *Si las condecuencias del robo son proporcionales a las del trabajo,* esperame con unos cuantos billetes de 50 anda.
> 
> Espero que no te entren a robar en tu casa...



Deja los porros niñato que no sabes ni lo que escribes


----------



## deckard009 (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> No, no y no, estás justificando un asesinato a sangre fría, que es bastante peor.
> 
> Yo no justifico el robo, te estoy diciendo que es una chiquillada lo que hiciero esos dos adolescentes.



Tambien es una chiquillada tirar una piedra desde un puente a la autopista ... y luego se mata una familia entera por la pedrada, y qué.

Ha jugado a un juego estupido, y ha ganado el premio gordo. Mejor él que el dependiente, que no hacia nada más que ganarse el pan, no como el "chiquillo" y sus "chiquilladas".


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> La vida de una persona que va a robar mierda no vale la mierda que roba.
> 
> Filosofía de salón la tiene el que no está de cara al público y se enfrenta a tu querida vida humana.
> 
> Eacusas al forero de haberse soltado un mostrador a robar impunemente?



La gente aveces roba por diversos motivos, tu que eres un pobre muerto de hambre deberías saberlo


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

darkgauntlet dijo:


> Ante una situación de amenaza física y desenlace incierto, como lo es un atraco, se tiene que poder responder más allá del principio de proporcionalidad.
> 
> La verdad es que el tendero acaba dando más mal rollo que los cacos, pero eso es irrelevante. El responsable moral del desenlace de un atraco es el atracador.



This!!

Ese es el "punto clave".

Supongamos que ese atracador muere, la palma, dobla la esquina, etc.

En nuestro Ordenamiento Jurídico estamos ante un homicidio, con el atenuante de Defensa Propia, con el atenuante parcial de Miedo Insuperable (si la Defensa del dependiente chino sabe "jugar bien esa baza"), con la Agravante de Ensañamiento (si Fiscalía o Acusación Particular saben "jugar bien esa baza").

En el Ordenamiento Jurídico anglo podría finiquitar todo en una "Vistilla" en la cual el Magistrado apreciase Defensa Propia ante un Delito de Robo.

Cuanto menos curioso, ¿Verdad?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Ya ves, es alucinante la cantidad de enfermos mentales que abundan en internet. Desolador



¿Y si, por una vez, dejamos los "ad hominem" y debatimos?

Sí.

Cómo se hacía en este Foro hace más de 10 años.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> He aqí un leopardo asustadisimo reaccionando a la amenaza de una gacela
> Ver archivo adjunto 1147837
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque en nuestra sufrida España su razonamiento no tenga "encaje jurídico" tiene razón "a pie de calle".

¿Quizás nuestro problema es que intentamos vivir civilizadamente, dentro de un entorno jurídico, rodeados de animales?

Por favor. Tiremos "del hilo cuya madeja acaba de tirarnos a los gatos".

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> La gente aveces roba por diversos motivos, tu que eres un pobre muerto de hambre deberías saberlo



Pago más en impuestos que tu salario bruto, piltrafilla de teclado.

A ver si te encuentras un día con una vida humana de esas y le cuentas al karma tu filosofía guachipiruli.


----------



## elpesetilla (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Y si, por una vez, dejamos los "ad hominem" y debatimos?
> 
> Sí.
> 
> ...




fijo que eres el juez ese calvo q estuvo casado con elisa beni y te has quedao pa lla

que defensa propia si no van armados ??

el chino les tenia que haber roto las costillas a palazos y punto, curtirles bien el lomo

si hubieran ido armados se podria empezar a debatir y seguramente yo seria el primero que diga que el chino actuo bien pero vamos, que viendo lo frio y la actitud del chino si van armados el chino se caga encima, el rasgado espero tranquilamente para reventarle el cuello al tolai, el chino queria matar y punto


veo mucho mas justificado matar a alguien que borracho mata a un familiar o que viola a tu hija por ejemplo y en esos casos no pasa nada


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Asi es. Esta vez tiene razón. No existe razón ni proporción en apuñalar hasta la muerte a alguien porque te roba unas bolsas de chuches, puede que como mucho un buen par de estacazos.
> 
> DVRA LEX, SED LEX.



Doc.

Con mis respetos excrementales.

La denominada Ley del Talión se comenzó a adoptar "de facto" y no "de iuris" para evitar, por ejemplo, hechos como los acontecidos en el pueblo de Burgos denominado Salas (y después de lo que allí aconteció conocido como "Salas de los Infantes").

Es el primer intento de delimitar la aplicación de una Pena/Castigo proporcional a una Falta/Delito causado.

(Nooo. No vale "cagarle en el pecho" al atracador que salta el mostrador).

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## theelf (6 Ago 2022)

Ya se sabe algo del saco de mierda? la palmo? 

Fue en texas si no leo mal, asi que el chino esta de nuevo en su puesto atendiendo ya


----------



## Cygnus Saint (6 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> yo no lo hago con los míos, mis hijos saben que robar esta mal



¿Ya con eso es suficiente para tener la absoluta y completa seguridad de que nunca va a pasar??? ¿¿Pondrías la mano en el fuego por que bajo ninguna circunstancia, ni una apuesta, ni un reto, ni algo relacionado con una chica, o cualquier otra idiotez semejante lo vayan a hacer??

Lo que pensaba. Solo eres un bobo nivel burbujo estándar, nada reseñable.


----------



## |||||||| (6 Ago 2022)

El ya entrar en la tienda estando encapuchados es justificante para meterles sendos tiros en la cabeza. El chino les dio varias oportunidades y advertencias. Los niggas eligieron su camino y el chino hizo lo adecuado.

El Ataraxio, como buen cazaherencias y paguitero que es, vela por sus intereses espúreos. No será nigga, pero sí tiene alma de nigga.

Y eso de que una vida vale más que una bolsa de chuches es una gilipollez propio de charos. Una vida, por natura, no vale nada, sólo lo que tú mismo estés dispuesto a defenderla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Verá.
> 
> Uno de los grandes problemas es que no sabemos distinguir un homicidio de un asesinato.
> 
> ...




aquí un ejemplo claro de como actuar en un caso de clara agresión " con peligro de muerte y miedo insuperable " 

imaginando que el agredido tuviese una pistola en la guantera y le volase el cráneo al agresor , los mismos que aplauden al chino le aplaudirían porque les encanta ver sesos desparramados. 

El hombre intenta mantener la calma al margen de su estado emocional real y no aumenta el estado de cólera del agresor que sin duda le habría arreado si hubiese pretendido defenderse .

Quedó en un simple agarrón y luego la justicia dictaminará.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Eso (lo anterior que he escrito) en cuanto a las víctimas, pero hablemos de los victimarios:
> 
> ¿Por qué la sociedad debe garantizar nada a alguien que atenta contra la vida o la propiedad privada?
> 
> ...



Tiene más razón que un Santo.

Nuestro problema es que hemos creado un "caparazón" denominado "Ordenamiento Jurídico" que nos priva de tener un fusil en nuestra casa, no poder entrenar a nuestros perros para desmembrar a todo aquel que irrumpa en nuestro terreno y un largo etcétera de restricciones/prohibiciones que son anti-natura.

Ese "Ordenamiento Jurídico" es parte de esa "Sociedad del Bienestuvo" y de la "Sensación de Seguridad".

Somos "animales castrados psicológicamente". Por eso MENAS y demás "fauna ilegal" que intentan parasitar España actúan como actúan.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No solo lo ha asesinado sino que lo arrastra y lo pretende llevar / tirar a la calle para que no le manche el suelo de sangre.
> 
> A esa incapacidad mental de los chinos y de algunos foreros es a lo que me refiero a la hora de ponderar con inteligencia una amenaza.
> 
> ...




El chino no va a ir a la carcel porque vive en un pais decente. 

Estoy a favor de que se pueda asesinar a un ladron de caramelos. La situacion actual exige actuar de raiz.


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Pago más en impuestos que tu salario bruto, piltrafilla de teclado.
> 
> A ver si te encuentras un día con una vida humana de esas y le cuentas al karma tu filosofía guachipiruli.



El Karma el que se va a encontrar el chino próximamente, tiene que estar temblando. Lee abajo.


Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> ¿Y si, por una vez, dejamos los "ad hominem" y debatimos?
> 
> Sí.
> 
> ...



No hay mucho que debatir, el chinorris incel ya se ha retratado el mismo en un AMA en reddit que ha creado a la pocas horas de acuchillar a una persona en busca de fama supongo (psico de manual), reconociendo que el tío juega mucho al CSGO y que lo hizo premeditadamente. Lo que no sabía el muy retrasaso que aunque elimines los comentarios luego éstos quedan grabados en otras webs, ha eliminado hasta la cuenta de reddit el muy analfabeto digital pensando que eso servirá de algo. Si esa rata china no se ha suicidao aún es porque no sabe lo que le espera en la cárcel, si es que no le vienen a hacer una visitilla antes a su tienda.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aquí un ejemplo claro de como actuar en un caso de clara agresión " con peligro de muerte y miedo insuperable "
> 
> imaginando que el agredido tuviese una pistola en la guantera y le volase el cráneo al agresor , los mismos que aplauden al chino le aplaudirían porque les encanta ver sesos desparramados.
> 
> ...



Difícil ejemplo.

A mí me para alguien en el 4x4 y se pone en esa actitud (sea ciudadano, policía, etc) y entraría en "Modo militar" disparando 2 veces al pecho.

Somos animales. Ese médico no demuestra "sangre fría". Simplemente se queda paralizado por miedo.

Mi actitud tampoco es defendible. Por eso procuro vivir alejado físicamente de "la Civilización". Conozco perfectamente el alcance jurídico de mis acciones, por eso evito cometerlos.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> El Karma el que se va a encontrar el chino próximamente, tiene que estar temblando. Lee abajo.
> 
> No hay mucho que debatir, el chinorris incel ya se ha retratado el mismo en un AMA en reddit que ha creado a la pocas horas de acuchillar a una persona en busca de fama supongo (psico de manual), reconociendo que el tío juega mucho al CSGO y que lo hizo premeditadamente. Lo que no sabía el muy retrasaso que aunque elimines los comentarios luego éstos quedan grabados en otras webs. Si esa rata china no se ha suicidao aún es porque no sabe lo que le espera en la cárcel, si es que no le vienen a hacer una visitilla antes a su tienda.



Desconocía ese dato.

Cuidado: puede pasar de homicidio a asesinato.

Eso, tanto en un país como España, como un USA es un "salto cualitativo" muy grave en contra de sus intereses.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frenlib (6 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Tu desde tu casa cómodamente viendo el video 20 veces concluyes que eran unos noobs y que no llevaban pistolas.
> 
> Otra cosa es ponerte en la piel del chino y tener que decidir en un minuto si van a querer matarte o sólo robarte. El chino lo dice claro, no podía arriesgarse a que llevasen pistola y no la hubiera visto en esos diez segundos previos a la movida.



Ya se puede y debe cerrar el hilo.


----------



## Bien boa (6 Ago 2022)

El chino parece que es mongolo.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

Habláis como si el apuñalado fuese una persona o un ser humano.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> fijo que eres el juez ese calvo q estuvo casado con elisa beni y te has quedao pa lla
> 
> que defensa propia si no van armados ??
> 
> ...



1.- Nunca ejercí (ni como puto, ni como juez).

2.- Su Defensa tiene derecho a esgrimir los argumentos que sea menester.

3.- Fiscalía y Acusación Particular (si se molesta en personarse) pueden esgrimir los argumentos para que sean añadidos agravantes a la pena.

4.- ¿Esto ocurrió en Soria? No. Ocurrió en un país en donde "cargar/portar" armas de fuego es habitual.

Verá. Allí yo puedo llevar mi "nueve largo" en una funda belga de extracción rápida. Aquí, como me despiste, tengo que llevarla DESMONTADA en un maletín (que cualquiera que haya merodeado un Campo de Tiro conoce).

Aquí el dependiente estaría en Prisión Provisional, Comunicada y sin Fianza.

Allí (si es Texas como han apuntado) estará siguiendo su vida normal, con plena libertad de Deambulación y portando un arma si le place.

OTROSÍ DIGO: En España, por "tentarle las costillas" con un bate de béisbol se puede "comer 4 añitos de chabolo".

¿Andamos a setas o a Rolex?

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> por la forma feroz y la destreza con la que clava el machete , ese chino psicópata lleva soñando con el momento media vida.
> 
> Sin duda que ha entrenado miles de horas contra un saco con forma humana, para cuando llegase el momento . Es posible que hubiesen atracado en otras ocasiones a su padre o a su abuelo y guardase la venganza.
> 
> Ya se vengó ! ahora se vengarán los parientes del muerto.



No te equivocas, yo salgo armado y practico en casa los apuñalamientos.


----------



## vladimirovich (6 Ago 2022)

Es un asesinato, no hay legitima defensa, los dos raterillos no van armados ni amenazan en ningun momento al Chino.

El Chino le mata no porque se sienta intimidado, sino porque caza a la primera que es estos son dos parguelas y que puede con ellos.

A los que defendeis al chino espero que algun dia recibais la noticia de que a vuestro hijo (si lo tuvieseis, que ya se que sois todos virgendoritos casapapis) lo ha matado el chino avaricioso del badulake de vuestro barrio porque de coña con unos colegas del insti robo un Calippo de la nevera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No te equivocas, yo salgo armado y practico en casa los apuñalamientos.



*"Cuida tus pensamientos, porque se convertirán en tus palabras.*
* Cuida tus palabras, porque se convertirán en tus actos.
Cuida tus actos porque se convertirán en tus hábitos.*
* Cuida tus hábitos, porque se convertirán en tu destino."*


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Difícil ejemplo.
> 
> A mí me para alguien en el 4x4 y se pone en esa actitud (sea ciudadano, policía, etc) y entraría en "Modo militar" disparando 2 veces al pecho.
> 
> ...



En cualquier caso la actitud calmada del agredido evitó males mayores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> El chino no va a ir a la carcel porque vive en un pais decente.
> 
> Estoy a favor de que se pueda asesinar a un ladron de caramelos. La situacion actual exige actuar de raiz.



¿ y sin embargo aceptas todo lo que te han hecho con el coronavirus y el saqueo a través de los impuestos y la inflación ? ¿ no ves ningún culpable ? 

¿ crees que Zapatero debería ser juzgado ? 

¿ quién es más criminal ? Bill Gates o el ladrón de caramelos ?


----------



## |||||||| (6 Ago 2022)

Si entras en una tienda con un pasamontañas luego no llores si te meten cinco puñaladas.

A la tienda se entra a robar ya llorado de casa.

Qué asco España, de los pocos países que justifican el robo. Putos manginas muertos de hambre y vagos.


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Desconocía ese dato.
> 
> Cuidado: puede pasar de homicidio a asesinato.
> 
> ...



Pero si estaba cantado que el chino era un psicópata, si el otro hubiese llevara una pipa seguro el chinito se hubiese reservado el show para más adelante.


----------



## espada de madera (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> prefiero que me roben dos paquetes de caramelos a que me cobren cada mes por el alquiler lo equivalente a todo el mes trabajando.
> 
> Detrás del ansia de sangre de los chalados que justifican un crimen tan terrible está una mente primitiva e infantil que se ha pasado gran parte de su vida jugando a la play .



*Les dice que cojan el dinero y se vayan. (*take the money and leave*)*
Pues no, va el hijoputa y se salta el mostrador.
No le vale con el dinero, tiene que hacer el hijoputa.

Ojalá entren *en casa de tu puta madre*, la roben, humillen y violen delante de tu padre mientras se descojonan de él y les rajen la cara para divertirse. Esto sí que será proporcional.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ahora se vengarán los parientes



A ese escoria, no le echará de menos ni su padre.

Vete a tomar por culo, trol.
No tienes ni puta gracia, payaso.


----------



## |||||||| (6 Ago 2022)

El chino hizo bien.

Si no hace nada al día siguiente va a tener a los mil rateros de la zona haciendo cola para robarle. De hecho ya era la segunda vez que le robaban en un mes.

Me parece absolutamente proporcional meterle cinco puñaladas al que intenta robarte. Y lo de tirarlo a la calle para que no le manche la moqueta de sangre, de puto amo. La basura, al contenedor de orgánicos.

Tolerancia cero con las ratas y los parásitos que se creen con el derecho de quitarte lo tuyo.

A partir de ahora los rateros se lo pensarán dos veces antes de robar en esa tienda.


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> El Karma el que se va a encontrar el chino próximamente, tiene que estar temblando. Lee abajo.
> 
> No hay mucho que debatir, el chinorris incel ya se ha retratado el mismo en un AMA en reddit que ha creado a la pocas horas de acuchillar a una persona en busca de fama supongo (psico de manual), reconociendo que el tío juega mucho al CSGO y que lo hizo premeditadamente. Lo que no sabía el muy retrasaso que aunque elimines los comentarios luego éstos quedan grabados en otras webs, ha eliminado hasta la cuenta de reddit el muy analfabeto digital pensando que eso servirá de algo. Si esa rata china no se ha suicidao aún es porque no sabe lo que le espera en la cárcel, si es que no le vienen a hacer una visitilla antes a su tienda.




Según los Hammurabis de salón que circulan por aquí como el conforero que cito, cuando te vienen dos hijos de puta a robar les tienes que dar cortésmente los buenos días que ya la policía se encargará de cogerles y que te devuelvan, ya si eso, las mil pesetillas que se te llevaron.


----------



## max power (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay muchas más formas de robar además de un atraco con un pasmontañas..



Eso no lo discute nadie ni tiene que ver el video en discusion.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es un asesinato, no hay legitima defensa, los dos raterillos no van armados ni amenazan en ningun momento al Chino.
> 
> El Chino le mata no porque se sienta intimidado, sino porque caza a la primera que es estos son dos parguelas y que puede con ellos.
> 
> A los que defendeis al chino espero que algun dia recibais la noticia de que a vuestro hijo (si lo tuvieseis, que ya se que sois todos virgendoritos casapapis) lo ha matado el chino avaricioso del badulake de vuestro barrio porque de coña con unos colegas del insti robo un Calippo de la nevera.



Ese argumento es bastante retorcido:

¿Qué sentiría si su hijo está trabajando detrás de un mostrador y le apuñalan para atracarle?

Estar trabajando tras un mostrador no es solamente trabajar en un "Badulaque". Puede ser en un FNAC, vendiendo alta tecnología.

Esto es apelar a las Emociones y no al raciocinio.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> El chino hizo bien.
> 
> Si no hace nada al día siguiente va a tener a los mil rateros de la zona haciendo cola para robarle. De hecho ya era la segunda vez que le robaban en un mes.
> 
> ...



No sabía que había tantos chinos irascibles y psicópatas en este foro de mierda !!! 

La *Audiencia de Barcelona* ha condenado este jueves a T. L., el dueño de un restaurante chino que *acuchilló a un joven en 2019*, a *cinco años de prisión* como culpable de un *homicidio* en grado de tentativa. Asimismo, se le ha impuesto la *prohibición de acercarse a la víctima* a menos de 400 metros a partir del cumplimiento de la condena y a indemnizarla con *679.040,14 euros*.

Los hechos por los que ha sido condenado se remontan al mediodía del *22 de septiembre de 2019*. El gerente del restaurante se encontraba en el interior de su local cuando él y su mujer observaron cómo una joven que paseaba por la calle Mallorca *cogía una planta de plástico* que habían colocado en la terraza para adornarla.












Prisión para el dueño de un restaurante chino que acuchilló a un joven por una planta de Ikea


La Audiencia de Barcelona condena a cinco años de prisión al gerente de un restaurante chino de #Barcelona que acuchilló salvajemente a un hombre por "una plantita de #Ikea"




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aquí un ejemplo claro de como actuar en un caso de clara agresión " con peligro de muerte y miedo insuperable "
> *imaginando que el agredido tuviese una pistola en la guantera *y le volase el cráneo al agresor , los mismos que aplauden al chino le aplaudirían porque les encanta ver sesos desparramados.
> El hombre intenta mantener la calma al margen de su estado emocional real y no aumenta el estado de cólera del agresor que* sin duda le habría arreado si hubiese pretendido defenderse.*
> Quedó en un simple agarrón y luego la justicia dictaminará.



Imaginando que ... Bien empezamos, ¿de haber terminado mal que tenemos que imaginar?, ¿que si tubiese un arma en la guantera tendrìa la ventanilla entera?
toma ejemplo de lo contrario:

Igual el energumeno se relajaba con solo mirarla.


ATARAXIO dijo:


> propongo a cada uno de los foreros que con tanta alegría justifican el asesinato , que cojan un papel y hagan una raya con un boli cada vez que griten a alguien de su entorno o hagan algo reprochable por otros.
> 
> Quizás se sorprendan al darse cuenta que no son los seres de luz que imaginan que son .



En primer lugar vasta de decir asesinato cuando el tio está vivo, y en caso de estar muerto sería omicidio. Yen segundo lugar no compares un grito con entrar con un pasamontañas en una tienda, rodear a un tipo y saltar un mostrador para colocarse a su espalda. El unico que presume de ser luminoso eres tú, minimo minimo te voy a dar el título de iluminado del día.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Es un asesinato, no hay legitima defensa, los dos raterillos no van armados ni amenazan en ningun momento al Chino.
> 
> El Chino le mata no porque se sienta intimidado, sino porque caza a la primera que es estos son dos parguelas y que puede con ellos.
> 
> A los que defendeis al chino espero que algun dia recibais la noticia de que a vuestro hijo (si lo tuvieseis, que ya se que sois todos virgendoritos casapapis) lo ha matado el chino avaricioso del badulake de vuestro barrio porque de coña con unos colegas del insti robo un Calippo de la nevera.



Avaricioso el chino? Y el ratero que, generoso? 
Poned un bote todos los flanders, para que cuando los hijos generosos les apetezca un calippo.
Yo me alegro de cada puñalada a un ratero, mejoran el entorno, crean riqueza, proporcionan justicia y da placer. Además el ratero no está obligado a recibirla, puede elegir no robar, aunque sea una decisión terrible. Que habláis como si apuñalasen al ratero por pensar.


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Ago 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> El Chino le mata no porque se sienta intimidado, sino porque caza a la primera que es estos son dos parguelas y que puede con ellos.




Era un blanco parguela de mierda haciendo eso seguramente para sentirse rebeldito como los negros y aver si asi deja de ser virgen

Si hubiera sido un negro con pipa el chino estaria de rodillas zampandole el nabo y dandole todo lo que le pida

En lo unico que difiero es en lo ultimo. El que tenga un hijo que crea gracioso robar un calipo en el badulaque, es porque ha recibido una educacion de mierda por parte de un padre de mierda. Matarlo no, pero ojala que el chino le reviente la puta nariz y lo mande al hospital. No volvera a robar calipos


----------



## max power (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> debo ser el único normal de este foro de psicópatas criminales en potencia



Si. Es una opcion. La otra es que estes equivocado.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *"Cuida tus pensamientos, porque se convertirán en tus palabras.*
> * Cuida tus palabras, porque se convertirán en tus actos.
> Cuida tus actos porque se convertirán en tus hábitos.*
> * Cuida tus hábitos, porque se convertirán en tu destino."*



Atraemos aquello que rechazamos, lo que nos da miedo o aquello para lo que no estamos preparados...


----------



## elpaguitas (6 Ago 2022)

gracias shur, asi da gusto


----------



## |||||||| (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No sabía que había tantos chinos irascibles y psicópatas en este foro de mierda !!!
> 
> La *Audiencia de Barcelona* ha condenado este jueves a T. L., el dueño de un restaurante chino que *acuchilló a un joven en 2019*, a *cinco años de prisión* como culpable de un *homicidio* en grado de tentativa. Asimismo, se le ha impuesto la *prohibición de acercarse a la víctima* a menos de 400 metros a partir del cumplimiento de la condena y a indemnizarla con *679.040,14 euros*.
> 
> ...




blablabla

Tú entra con un pasamontañas en mi tienda a robarme y te meto cincuenta puñaladas que vas a tener que buscar noticias en google con una palo atado a la nariz.

Mejor ser un psicópata trabajador que un puto parásito ladrón sociata.

A mendigar herencias que no das para más.


----------



## Jebediah (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



La proporcionalidad del castigo de acuerdo al crimen no tiene ningún sentido, induce al crimen.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> La proporcionalidad del castigo de acuerdo al crimen no tiene ningún sentido, induce al crimen.



de lo que se trata es de parar las venganzas .

Te resumo el pensamiento primitivo de este foro que todavía sigue en los gitanos y gente inmoral :

Marido encuentra a su mujer con otro en la cama ( algo que está feo y es reprochable ) , mata al amante y le da una paliza a la mujer. 

el amante estaba casado con hijos y por lo tanto deja viuda y huérfanos . Ante la tragedia los hermanos del muerto van a por el asesino , lo atrapan , le arrancan los testículos y lo destripan colgándolo boca abajo. 

Los familiares del destripado aterrorizados se arman y empiezan a tiros con los otros criminales .

Finalmente un pueblo que era apacible hasta ese día , queda totalmente destruido y todos muertos y todo por un mal polvo.


----------



## elCañonero (6 Ago 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Según los Hammurabis de salón que circulan por aquí como el conforero que cito, cuando te vienen dos hijos de puta a robar les tienes que dar cortésmente los buenos días que ya la policía se encargará de cogerles y que te devuelvan, ya si eso, las mil pesetillas que se te llevaron.



Que dejes de hacer el ridículo y aprendas inglés paletazo


----------



## HaSTaTvS (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> 1.- Nunca ejercí (ni como puto, ni como juez).
> 
> 2.- Su Defensa tiene derecho a esgrimir los argumentos que sea menester.
> 
> ...



Y lo peor no serían los cuatro años de chabolo, sino que tendrías que vender tus propiedades y quedar empufado de por vida para abonar una indemnización millonaria a la familia de los delincuentes. Es algo paradójico en España, luchar por defender tu propiedad te hace perderla toda ipso facto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Atraemos aquello que rechazamos, lo que nos da miedo o aquello para lo que no estamos preparados...



nunca jamás en la vida he tenido ningún problema , ni pelea ni juicio más allá de las típicas riñas de pareja que te raya el coche la loca despechada.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (6 Ago 2022)

Incluso en este foro con una inclinación política a la derecha de VOX da vergüenza ajena ver a la gente besando sus cadenas. Con razón España es una anarcotiranía y no saldrá de ahí pacíficamente. El chaval actuó por instinto, no _conjeturó_ nada como dice el opinólogo @ATARAXIO desde su mullido sillón. Para conjeturar necesitas la cabeza fría: no puedes hacerlo en tensión y bajo amenaza física. Los criminales se lanzaron a por el tendero y el amoñecado intentó pegarle un puñetazo. Si se hubiesen salido con la suya hubiesen repetido, quién sabe si escalando al siguiente grado. En el mundo real sin piruletas ni unicornios estas son las posibles consecuencias de un asalto 2 vs 1. Si llega a ocurrir en la calle y el asaltado hubiese usado entrenamiento en deportes de contacto + ostia contra el suelo para amoñecar al ratero ... ¿en qué cambiaría la cosa?


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No sabía que había tantos chinos irascibles y psicópatas en este foro de mierda !!!
> 
> La *Audiencia de Barcelona* ha condenado este jueves a T. L., el dueño de un restaurante chino que *acuchilló a un joven en 2019*, a *cinco años de prisión* como culpable de un *homicidio* en grado de tentativa. Asimismo, se le ha impuesto la *prohibición de acercarse a la víctima* a menos de 400 metros a partir del cumplimiento de la condena y a indemnizarla con *679.040,14 euros*.
> 
> ...



Esto es "subir 3 escalones".

O no nos cuentan la verdad o ese chino es un psicópata.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En cualquier caso la actitud calmada del agredido evitó males mayores.



No porque le ha dicho "fucking idiot", eso no es actitud calmada, debería haber llamado a la policía y esperar mientras le da algún refrigerio al hombre


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (6 Ago 2022)

HaSTaTvS dijo:


> Y lo peor no serían los cuatro años de chabolo, sino que tendrías que vender tus propiedades y quedar empufado de por vida para abonar una indemnización millonaria a la familia de los delincuentes. Es algo paradójico en España, luchar por defender tu propiedad te hace perderla toda ipso facto.



Las indemnizaciones no son, desde luego, proporcionales. Son una auténtica salvajada.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Florecilla Silvestre dijo:


> Incluso en este foro con una inclinación política a la derecha de VOX da vergüenza ajena ver a la gente besando sus cadenas. Con razón España es una anarcotiranía y no saldrá de ahí pacíficamente. El chaval actuó por instinto, no _conjeturó_ nada como dice el opinólogo @ATARAXIO desde su mullido sillón. Para conjeturar necesitas la cabeza fría: no puedes hacerlo en tensión y bajo amenaza física. Los criminales se lanzaron a por el tendero y el amoñecado intentó pegarle un puñetazo. Si se hubiesen salido con la suya hubiesen repetido, quién sabe si escalando al siguiente grado. En el mundo real sin piruletas ni unicornios estas son las posibles consecuencias de un asalto 2 vs 1. Si llega a ocurrir en la calle y el asaltado hubiese usado entrenamiento en deportes de contacto + ostia contra el suelo para amoñecar al ratero ... ¿en qué cambiaría la cosa?





ya claro ! asesinar es lo que estarías todos los chalados y chaladas como tú cada vez que alguien les mire mal pensando que sois dueños de la vida de los demás . 

Afortunadamente hay consecuencias. De la misma manera que a algunos les parece justa la pena de muerte para un ladrón de caramelos ....

a mi me parece justa la pena de muerte para los asesinos . Por lo tanto el chino debería ser ajusticiado y para que sirviese de escarmiento a asesinos potenciales como los de este foro , de una forma especialmente cruel como quemado vivo o desmembrado. 

las conjeturas las haces tú al suponer que los ladrones no eran chavales que se habían atrevido por primera vez a hacer una gamberrada.









La familia del joven fallecido descarta que entrara a robar en la casa de Pontedeume


La Guardia Civil mantiene la hipótesis de que el chico intentó robar en la vivienda cuando fue sorprendido por su dueño que, presuntamente le hirió con un cuchillo. El joven consiguió huir pero murió poco después.




www.antena3.com


----------



## HaSTaTvS (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya claro ! asesinar es lo que estarías todos los chalados y chaladas como tú cada vez que alguien les mire mal pensando que sois dueños de la vida de los demás .
> 
> Afortunadamente hay consecuencias. De la misma manera que a algunos les parece justa la pena de muerte para un ladrón de caramelos ....
> 
> ...



Claro, la familia qué va a decir... 

Y no compartas noticias de Antonia 3, eso solo te quita credibilidad.


----------



## arsenchik (6 Ago 2022)

LOS LADRONES SON ZOMBIES, POR QUE SI FUERAN PERSONAS VIVAS TENDRIAN SANGRE POR TODAS PARTES JEJEJ


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Los violadores de la paz del chino decidieron cómo hacer para intentar arrebatarle la dignidad que el chino no se merecía que se la quitaran. El chino decidió cuál era la mejor manera de devolver su dignidad.

Mis dieses al chino.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Esto es "subir 3 escalones".
> 
> O no nos cuentan la verdad o ese chino es un psicópata.
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk



los chinos son la raza más criminal y susceptible de todas las que existen . Como ejemplo Gengis Khan uno de los mayores genocidas de la humanidad.



*¿Quién fue el emperador asiático más sanguinario?*
El Imperio mongol fue gobernado por el guerrero Gengis Khan durante el siglo XIII y se le atribuyeron miles de muertes.
www.muyhistoria.es

El número estimado total de personas que _mataron_ los mongoles –con _Gengis Khan_ al mando– fue de 40 millones de personas.

En proporción a toda la humanidad que había en la época dejan a Bill Gates en un aprendiz 

Las innumerables guerras que han tenido en su civilización dejaron un reguero de millones de muertos incluyendo las guerras civiles del Mao tse Tung .La muralla china es la constatación del miedo a las invasiones y las guerras. Pero daba igual porque el enemigo estaba dentro.

Las artes marciales surgieron por la prohibición total del uso de armas . Por eso las pocas armas que existen son herramientas de agricultura camufladas que los chinos aprendían a usar para matar .
el arma fue modificada en un palo con un articulado de dos piezas llamado shuāng jié gùn, un instrumento agrícola utilizado para trillar trigo y arroz, pero convirtiéndose al mismo tiempo en un arma no convencional simple y fácil de encontrar, utilizado por los campesinos para la autodefensa
*Nunchaku - Curiosidad, Éxito de cine, Descripci, Historia | KripKit*
El nunchaku (katakana: ヌンクク, Chino: pin, Pinyin: shuāng jié gùn) es un arma contundente tradicional, común en algunos países de Asia oriental, que consiste en d...
kripkit.com

Los restaurantes chinos sirven la carne picada porque también estaban prohibidos los cuchillos durante las comidas pues una mala mirada una palabra fuera de tono y se montaba una carnicería.

Por eso la cultura oriental tuvo que inventarse fórmulas para calmar al mono loco irascible e imparable que todos llevamos dentro.
El budismo, el taoísmo , el confucionismo ... todo va de eso. de calmar la mente y evitar que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro muchísimo mayor. 








Genghis Khan puede haber generado más de 16 millones de descendientes


El líder mongol genghis khan tuvo muchos hijos con diferentes mujeres. un estudio sugiere que más de 16 millones de hombres en el mundo serían...




latam.historyplay.tv












¿Es Gengis Kan el mayor asesino de la Historia?


Respuesta (1 de 8): Decir que Gengis Kan ha sido el mayor asesino de la Historia es desconocer la evolución de las sociedades a lo largo de la propia Historia. Los conceptos de Dios, vida, propiedad, libertad o muerte, no han sido lo mismo en nuestro Mundo. La Libertad nació en Atenas, el Derec...




es.quora.com


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

@ATARAXIO o como convertirse en el subnormal de burbuja en un sólo hilo


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Los violadores de la paz del chino decidieron cómo hacer para intentar arrebatarle la dignidad que el chino no se merecía que se la quitaran. El chino decidió cuál era la mejor manera de devolver su dignidad.
> 
> Mis dieses al chino.



lo dicho . agradezco mucho este hilo porque me confirma que delante de la play hay verdaderos psicópatas que no han demostrado su enfermedad metal porque no se mueven de casa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> @ATARAXIO o como convertirse en el subnormal de burbuja en un sólo hilo



ya he enviado a unos cuantos al ignore en este hilo entre los que tú te encuentras


----------



## Fabs (6 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Lo mismo el ladrón valoró más la mierda de la tienda que su propia vida.



Y el chino en cambio valora más su vida que otra cosa. Evidentemente al percibir que a su espalda ha saltado a traición el mostrador saltan todas las alarmas no sabes qué arma puede llevar pero el subnormal ha ido a buscarle el cuerpo a cuerpo desde atrás (lo lógico es que si se atreve es porque confía en una superioridad como pueda ser un arma) normal que el chino se diga mejor él muerto que yo.


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya he enviado a unos cuantos al ignore en este hilo entre los que tú te encuentras



De puta madre. Va a ser mutuo. Vete a desear que a la gente de bien le roben, le asesinen a sus hijos y demás lindezas sólo para intentar demostrar tu punto de vista al puto cielo del ignore.


----------



## Covaleda (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.





ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado


----------



## GT5 (6 Ago 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> ATARAXIO, me gustan tus hilos y mensajes, pero tienes un montón de prejuicios injustificables



Si mamarraxio te parece alguien dotado de algún tipo de inteligencia el prejuicio injustificable lo tienes tú, y un retraso mental gordísimo. Tu vida es una pedazo de mierda muy patética, ¿cierto? Pregúntate cómo he acertado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Ago 2022)

Es un asesinato. El muerto es un chorizo pero el asesino es un psicópata.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


>



Pues empezar a usar esa misma lógica con los que os saquean a impuestos , os han inyectado sustancias extrañas y encerrado en casa durante meses. 
Con los que han provocado una inflación que disuelva los ahorros y encarecido el precio de la vivienda hasta convertir la vida en una esclavitud para poder pagar el alquiler o la hipoteca. 

Sois muy mansos y sumisos con los verdaderos criminales y muy gallitos con la play .


----------



## Fabs (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



No se trata de “crimen y castigo”, eso lo dirimen jueces y cortes de justicia. Aquí hablamos de legítima defensa ante una agresión a traición por la espalda de dos criminales en superioridad numérica que han ido a por él a saber con qué intenciones...si lo tienes a 0,5 metros al encapuchado es hora de reaccionar e intentar salvar tu vida ante lo que pueda ser.


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Para mi la actuación es desproporcionada porque estoy observando y racionalizando los hechos desde una posición externa y posterior. Dese esta posición se intuye que son unos pardillos desarmados y no unos criminales peligrosos, y entristece que un chaval se muera por lo que parece una tontería.
> 
> Sin embargo todo cambia al estar "en el fragor de la batalla" (como lo han expresado anteriormente), donde la vida y la muerte dependen de las reacciones instintivas que suceden en un instante. Donde no hay tiempo para racionalizar la situación. Donde uno no puede pararse a reflexionar si el del frente es un peligro real o no.
> 
> Ahí existen dos opciones, o dejas que te roben y te pisoteen, dejando tu suerte en manos de la bondad del atracador, o actúas. Y si actúas, debes actuar a muerte y sin medias tintas, cuanto menos hasta que el otro no sea capaz de responder al ataque. El chino actuó probablemente porque en él aún perdure el sentido del honor, sentido olvidado en el occidente decadente



Que no, coño, que es una actuación desproporcionada se mire como se mire.

Los de mi grupo de amigos estuvimos siempre en peleas, incluso de ponerte una pistola en la frente, y no por eso los matábamos. El chino lo que es es una maricona. Así de claro, además de un tarado.

Les quitabas el arma, ya fuera pistola o navaja y los molías a palos. Jamás en todos mis años de gresca vi algo como lo del chino este.


----------



## Bart. (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



HIJO DE PUTA espero que te decapite un marrón prontito


----------



## Bart. (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Que no, coño, que es una actuación desproporcionada se mire como se mire.
> 
> Los de mi grupo de amigos estuvimos siempre en peleas, incluso de ponerte una pistola en la frente, y no por eso los matábamos. El chino lo que es es una maricona. Así de claro, además de un tarado.
> 
> Les quitabas el arma, ya fuera pistola o navaja y los molías a palos. Jamás en todos mis años de gresca vi algo como lo del chino este.



Otro CRIMINAL HIJO DE PUTA acojonado de que se ponga de moda matarlos

Desproporcionado es que tú VIVAS peedazo de escoria


----------



## Bart. (6 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder! @ATARAXIO lleva parte de razón,la última puñalada sobraba. El tío ya estaba chafao. Se lo ha cargao gratis.



Que pena que no te la diera a ti en el cuello pUTO COCAINOMANO TRAFICANTE DE MIERDA


----------



## Covaleda (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Pues empezar a usar esa misma lógica con los que os saquean a impuestos , os han inyectado sustancias extrañas y encerrado en casa durante meses.
> Con los que han provocado una inflación que disuelva los ahorros y encarecido el precio de la vivienda hasta convertir la vida en una esclavitud para poder pagar el alquiler o la hipoteca.
> 
> Sois muy mansos y sumisos con los verdaderos criminales y muy gallitos con la play .



Habla por ti. Y menos demagogias que algunos tenemos el Graduao Escolar.
Si formas parte de la borregada no pretendas que los demás te imiten sin más.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El problema es que el chino no tiene porqué dejarse robar y a la vez desconoce de lo que es capaz el ladrón, por lo cual actúa con contundencia , si se hubiera enfrentado con los puños el otro ladrón a ver la superioridad podría haber saltado y haber apuñalado al chino.


----------



## germanalca (6 Ago 2022)

Bien hecho. El chino tiene su negocio el cual el fulano de negro no respeta, el chino siempre en mi equipo. No creo que ningún antifa se atreva en esa tienda.


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Bart. dijo:


> Otro CRIMINAL HIJO DE PUTA acojonado de que se ponga de moda matarlos
> 
> Desproporcionado es que tú VIVAS peedazo de escoria



A mí me han robado, golpeado y apuñalado, y no por eso voy deseando la muerte de mis congéneres. Las nenazas es que veis las cosas de forma distinta a los hombres. Estoy seguro de que también te subes a una silla cuando ves un ratón.


----------



## Plasta (6 Ago 2022)

Bien apuñalado está, y lo agusto que se ha quedado el chino


----------



## Sputnik (6 Ago 2022)

Estoy muerto. Eso siempre impresiona, la certeza de la propia muerte cuando la miras a los ojos mientras te guiña.


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

De todos modos, parece que no ha muerto. Después desde el suelo se pone a pedirle disculpas al chino y a decirle que no lo deje morir. La verdad que es un vídeo loleante.


----------



## Descolonización de España (6 Ago 2022)

Lo que roba inicialmente el ladrón alto parece ser el bote de las propinas o algún tipo de hucha.

El tendero se abalanza sobre el atracador que salta, y le apuñala cuando el alto sale huyendo por la puerta. Ya no son dos contra uno, nadie amenaza la integridad física del tendero y el ladrón está desarmado. Además, el ladrón no solo no tiene intención de atacar sino que se deja atacar por el tendero lateralmente. Solo responde con un puñetazo tras recibir 3 puñaladas. Luego vienen más puñaladas en todo el cuerpo y la estocada mortal que le pega el tendero, la puntilla, se la da por la espalda con toda la intención de matarlo con lo que parece ser una navaja suiza o algo así.

El tendero debería haber tenido a mano un bate o un palo de dimensiones majas para estos casos, no un arma blanca (que no te va a salvar de nada si van armados e intentan matarte, y si la usas contra alguien desarmado puedes acabarle matando fácilmente). No parece nada justificado el ensañamiento del tendero y menos aún la puntilla final.


----------



## klausmaria (6 Ago 2022)

> *Johnny Nguyen, the clerk working the counter of Smokestrom Smoke Shop at the time, saw two people described only as juveniles enter wearing masks *
> *Nguyen can be heard asking: 'Why are you guys wearing masks like that?' After they refuse to answer, he requests them 'to just leave' *
> *The clerk said that 'at first I thought they were normal customers and then I realized they had like ski masks on. I had to assume they had a firearm' *
> *He adds that though he never saw a visible firearm, he felt 'I couldn't take that chance' given the situation *
> *Nguyen does not appear to be facing any charges. DailyMail.com has contacted Las Vegas Metropolitan PD for further information *



El chino argumenta que llevando máscaras asumió que podrían llevar armas de fuego. Al parecer no se han presentado cargos contra él... Aún.

El hecho es que le mete 7 puñaladas. Dudo de la proporcionalidad de la reacción.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (6 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Venía a decir esto, que viendo el tipo de pincho que coge del mostrador no parece una automática ni una mariposa ni nada, debe de ser un cuchillito táctico mini para dar cuatro pinchazos. Otra cosa es que sepa donde dar o que haya tenido mala suerte y le haya clavado en uan arteria como la femoral o la carótida pero a juzgar por la imagen no aprecio mancha ni chorro de sangre



El ultimo estoque se nota que le secciona medula espinal.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> A mí me han robado, golpeado y apuñalado, y no por eso voy deseando la muerte de mis congéneres. Las nenazas es que veis las cosas de forma distinta a los hombres. Estoy seguro de que también te subes a una silla cuando ves un ratón.



Ya... pero es que nosotros no te consideramos congénere. Ni al ratero alfiletero.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Lo que roba inicialmente el ladrón alto parece ser el bote de las propinas o algún tipo de hucha.
> 
> El tendero se abalanza sobre el atracador que salta, y le apuñala cuando el alto sale huyendo por la puerta. Ya no son dos contra uno, nadie amenaza la integridad física del tendero y el ladrón está desarmado. Además, el ladrón no solo no tiene intención de atacar sino que se deja atacar por el tendero lateralmente. Solo responde con un puñetazo tras recibir 3 puñaladas. Luego vienen más puñaladas en todo el cuerpo y la estocada mortal que le pega el tendero, la puntilla, se la da por la espalda con toda la intención de matarlo con lo que parece ser una navaja suiza o algo así.
> 
> El tendero debería haber tenido a mano un bate o un palo de dimensiones majas para estos casos, no un arma blanca (que no te va a salvar de nada si van armados e intentan matarte, y si la usas contra alguien desarmado puedes acabarle matando fácilmente). No parece nada justificado el ensañamiento del tendero y menos aún la puntilla final.



Otro, que ve a su madre siendo violada y se pone a hurgar con el dedo en el culo del violador. 

Ej ke llo zoi poprorcional.


----------



## Fargo (6 Ago 2022)

Los atracadores no sabían a quién estaban atracando, intentaron robar a un tipo con habilidades avanzadas de autodefensa, cojones y *principios.*
Si veis el vídeo el chino les lee la cartilla primero y esperó a ver si se pasaban de la raya de lo que él consideraba inaceptable.
Cuando vio que el atracador se pasa de la raya el chino actúa de acuerdo a lo que se había hablado anteriormente.
Hay gente a la que no se le puede joder, así de claro.


----------



## DarkNight (6 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Son blancos y el que salió por patas tenía un colgante de una cruz, o sea, encima cristiano




No sabía que Jesús enseñaba a ROBAR. Está en los mandamientos. Aquí cualquier hijo-puta es cristiano. Como los moros ateos que vienen aquí a robar y agredir. Se pasan el Islam por el culo


----------



## Descolonización de España (6 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Otro, que ve a su madre siendo violada y se pone a hurgar con el dedo en el culo del violador.
> 
> Ej ke llo zoi poprorcional.



Da gracias a que ser gilipollas no está penado por la ley porque tu acababas en la silla eléctrica seguro. Si confundes robar un cartón de tabaco sin violencia ni intimidación con una violación deberías cerrar la bocaza en vez de ir dando lecciones a nadie. Que algunos además de ser subnormales lo tenéis que ir pregonando a los cuatro vientos.


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El *chino estaba solo* y se enfrenta al a*taque combinado de 2 personas de más tamaño que el*, un momento de flaqueza y el muerto pudiera ser el chino, *las intenciones que tiene el que salta por encima del mostrador despues de un robo* *son siempre en perjuicio y peligrando la vida de la victima.*


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Yo nunca le he robado nada a nadie. Todo lo contrario: me he tomado mis molestias para devolverle bienes que me he encontrado a sus dueños. Puedes creerme o no. Hoy mismo en el trabajo alguien se ha dejado su cartera con dinero y documentación y me he tomado la molestia de que le sea devuelta.
> 
> Yo la ética, como la generalización de la moral, me la paso por el forro. Yo soy moral y anti ético. Y por eso entiendo que esa escala de valores que tú dices que es la correcta, es decir, que vale más la vida del criminal que un cachivache de 10 euros, es mentira ¿Y si el ladrón buscará hacerse con un botín de mil millones de euros? ¿Para ti sería ético detenerlo con violencia letal?
> 
> Piensa una cosa: cuando alguien te roba algo lo que ha hecho es convertirte en su esclavo tanto tiempo como la capacidad que tienes para producir ese valor.



Piensa tú otra: lo de que te convierte en su esclavo y tal y cual es blablabla, habladuría vacía. Por las mismas puedes justificar asesinar por un insulto.


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ago 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


> *De acuerdo con usted, @ATARAXIO . Y añadamos que el ladrón no estaba armado. Si lo estuviera, sería muy distinto, incluso por caramelos...*



No lo sabemos, ¿o acaso podemos ver lo que llevan en mochilas y bolsillos? pero sabemos que eran 2 vs 1 y que uno de ellos de un tamaño mucho mayor.


----------



## |||||||| (6 Ago 2022)

El chino además de apuñalar a esa escoria también tendría que apuñalar a todos los mierdas que farfullan de "proporcionalidad"

Para estos progres y ninis el robar a un "empresario" está más que justificado. Normal que el PPSOE siempre arrase en las elecciones. Hijos de puta.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> El *chino estaba solo* y se enfrenta al a*taque combinado de 2 personas de más tamaño que el*, un momento de flaqueza y el muerto pudiera ser el chino, *las intenciones que tiene el que salta por encima del mostrador despues de un robo* *son siempre en perjuicio y peligrando la vida de la victima.*



Juas pero qué películas os montáis algunos: "ataque combinado de 2 personas"    

Vuelve a mirar el vídeo, porque hay uno que se larga corriendo antes de que haya ninguna agresión. Son dos tipos saltando la barra, aparentemente mirando qué robar con descaro... y uno huye. El que queda, recibe.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No lo sabemos, ¿o acaso podemos ver lo que llevan en mochilas y bolsillos? pero sabemos que eran 2 vs 1 y que uno de ellos de un tamaño mucho mayor.



Claro y como nunca se sabe, si lo posible en la imaginación justifica agresiones, entonces cuando alguien te mire mal, mátalo. Joder la de insensateces que soltáis...


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Juas pero qué películas os montáis algunos: "ataque combinado de 2 personas"
> 
> Vuelve a mirar el vídeo, porque hay uno que se larga corriendo antes de que haya ninguna agresión. Son dos tipos saltando la barra, aparentemente mirando qué robar con descaro... y uno huye. El que queda, recibe.



Se larga...pero puede volver, lo que sabemos en que entraron 2, encapuchados ambos, el grande roba, vemos que sale (quizas para escapar, quizas para traer armamento pesado, quizas para traer un saco, NO LO SABEMOS, y el chino NO PODIA LEER EL FUTURO), una vez robado el otro salta encima del mostrador, si lo llega a enganchar y lo tira, luego pudiera volver el otro y rematarlo de un tiro como un cerdo.


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Claro y como nunca se sabe, si lo posible en la imaginación justifica agresiones, entonces cuando alguien te mire mal, mátalo. Joder la de insensateces que soltáis...



Cuando uno de los 2 integrantes de un duo encapuchado que ya te robó, te salta al mostrador, efectivamente tienes que matarlo.

Teneis el cerebro frito de la mierda que os meten en la comida.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Se larga...pero puede volver, lo que sabemos en que entraron 2, encapuchados ambos, el grande roba, vemos que sale (quizas para escapar, quizas para traer armamento pesado, quizas para traer un saco, NO LO SABEMOS, y el chino NO PODIA LEER EL FUTURO), una vez robado el otro salta encima del mostrador, si lo llega a enganchar y lo tira, luego pudiera volver el otro y rematarlo de un tiro como un cerdo.



Todo eso está muy bien, pero no digas que el chino recibe un ataque combinado de dos personas porque no es verdad.

NI SIQUIERA VAN A POR ÉL CUANDO SALTAN EL MOSTRADOR, SE VE CLARAMENTE CÓMO SALTAN Y SE PONEN A ROBAR.


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, pero no digas que el chino recibe un ataque combinado de dos personas porque no es verdad.
> 
> NI SIQUIERA VAN A POR ÉL CUANDO SALTAN EL MOSTRADOR, SE VE CLARAMENTE CÓMO SALTAN Y SE PONEN A ROBAR.



no hombre, se va a defender cuando le peguen el tiro entre ceja y ceja.
y anta le duda, le envia un formulario compulsado para que rellena una encuesta, lo certifique un notario y lleva al ayuntamiento a que lo registren. "venimos a robar pero no a hacer daño a nadie, palabrita"


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Cuando uno de los 2 integrantes de un duo encapuchado que ya te robó, te salta al mostrador, efectivamente tienes que matarlo.
> 
> Teneis el cerebro frito de la mierda que os meten en la comida.



No has respondido a mi mensaje, ergo admites que tenía razón y estabas soltando paja mental y justificando asesinatos por imaginaciones. Vamos, absurdo.

Ahora saltas con otro mensaje distinto... Frito tienes tú el cerebro, tontolhaba. Y eso de que si te saltan el mostrador tienes que matarlo, ¿dónde está escrito? ¿Tienes unas tablas como las de Moisés con ese mandamiento para la vida o a santo de qué esa generalización absurda y petulante?

Los ladrones son un par de tontolhabas, tal vez como tú, que han ido haciendo el ídem. En España el chino entre rejas. Y en EE.UU. dependerá del Estado pero también del abogado de los chavales, y no digamos si eran menores de edad (cosa bastante posible, porque el comportamiento de esos atracadores no llega ni al nivel de "amateur").


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



que valor tiene una persona de mierda?


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> no hombre, se va a defender cuando le peguen el tiro entre ceja y ceja.
> y anta le duda, le envia un formulario compulsado para que rellena una encuesta, lo certifique un notario y lleva al ayuntamiento a que lo registren. "venimos a robar pero no a hacer daño a nadie, palabrita"



¿No te da vergüenza no admitir cuando la cagas, no contestando a ni un solo mensaje en condiciones? Menudo espectáculo estás dando. Te repito:

Todo eso está muy bien, pero no digas que el chino recibe un ataque combinado de dos personas porque no es verdad.

NI SIQUIERA VAN A POR ÉL CUANDO SALTAN EL MOSTRADOR, SE VE CLARAMENTE CÓMO SALTAN Y SE PONEN A ROBAR.


----------



## |||||||| (6 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> que valor tiene una persona de mierda?



Si está viva, CERO. Si está muerta, INFINITO.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> que valor tiene una persona de mierda?



Imagina que es un chaval de 15 años, gilipollas perdido, pero para nada con intenciones de agredir a nadie. Que quería robar algo y ya. ¿Su vida vale 0 por eso? ¿Merece la muerte?


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> No has respondido a mi mensaje, ergo admites que tenía razón y estabas soltando paja mental y justificando asesinatos por imaginaciones. Vamos, absurdo.
> 
> Ahora saltas con otro mensaje distinto... Frito tienes tú el cerebro, tontolhaba. Y eso de que si te saltan el mostrador tienes que matarlo, ¿dónde está escrito? ¿Tienes unas tablas como las de Moisés con ese mandamiento para la vida o a santo de qué esa generalización absurda y petulante?
> 
> Los ladrones son un par de tontolhabas, tal vez como tú, que han ido haciendo el ídem. En España el chino entre rejas. Y en EE.UU. dependerá del Estado pero también del abogado de los chavales, y no digamos si eran menores de edad (cosa bastante posible, porque el comportamiento de esos atracadores no llega ni al nivel de "amateur").










es que nos estamos perdiendo en un tema dialectico, chino en una esquina, 2 atacantes uno por cada lado, en ese momento el chino ya tiene tiene interiorizado que puede morir y ya esta preparado para defender su vida con la muerte.

pero es que todo es tan sencillo como que te la juegas, se la jugaron y les salio mal, mala suerte, 1 despojo menos gastando o2.

a mi en mi casa no me entra el chino del comercio debajo de mi bloque a matarme, basicamente, porque no le entro al mostrador en duo con capucha.


y si entra...yo tambien estoy dispuesto a cargarmelo, yo no miro la raza ni sexo a la hora de defenderme de nadie, no discrimino.


----------



## Eremita (6 Ago 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Da gracias a que ser gilipollas no está penado por la ley porque tu acababas en la silla eléctrica seguro. Si confundes robar un cartón de tabaco sin violencia ni intimidación con una violación deberías cerrar la bocaza en vez de ir dando lecciones a nadie. Que algunos además de ser subnormales lo tenéis que ir pregonando a los cuatro vientos.



Lleváis 26 páginas diciendo mongoladas y eso que tengo ignorados a centenares de progres y tibios moderaditos meapilas. Pues en esas 26 páginas donde progres y moderaditos criticais la impecable actuación del chino, (digna de las dos orejas, no le doy el rabo porque el otro tontopollas se le escapa) ninguno proponéis crear un bote nutrido por imbéciles como tú, la puta que te parió y todo tipo de gentuza defectuosa, para que esos rateros subnormales con los que os identificais no tengan que robar. El chino estaría encantado de haber vendido una mochila llena de mierda tazas o lo que fuese lo que robaba el atontado por el que discutes. Y no tener que andar mareado con declaraciones y fregoteando el suelo, expuesto a sabe Dios que enfermedades.
Cuando creáis el bote para que ningún ratero carezca de sus productos básicos de estanco?


----------



## Guillotin (6 Ago 2022)

El primer tendero chino que vi apuñalado fue hace 30 años, entones vivía en el barrio de Vallecas. 
El chino estaba en su tienda y un par de elementos con unos cuchillos de un tamaño que no os podéis hacer a la idea le apuñalaron . Desde entonces ¿A cuantos tenderos chinos han apuñalado en Madrid?

Es el primer caso que veo de un tendero chino que apuñala a los ladrones.


----------



## |||||||| (6 Ago 2022)

jajaja, el chino dice que a partir de ahora tendrá un arma de fuego en la tienda para mejorar su respuesta de autodefensa.

El que quiera chuches que se las pague de su bolsillo o que se atenga a las puñaladas.


----------



## Soundblaster (6 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿No te da vergüenza no admitir cuando la cagas, no contestando a ni un solo mensaje en condiciones? Menudo espectáculo estás dando. Te repito:
> 
> Todo eso está muy bien, pero no digas que el chino recibe un ataque combinado de dos personas porque no es verdad.
> 
> NI SIQUIERA VAN A POR ÉL CUANDO SALTAN EL MOSTRADOR, SE VE CLARAMENTE CÓMO SALTAN Y SE PONEN A ROBAR.



eso es lo que percibes tu ahroa, con el angulo de vision de la camara que esta puesto detras, sin el nerviosismo y sin que sea tu culo el que esta en juego.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo dicho . agradezco mucho este hilo porque me confirma que delante de la play hay verdaderos psicópatas que no han demostrado su enfermedad metal porque no se mueven de casa.



Esto me recuerda al gilipollas de mi clase, que un día para "hacer la gracia" le soltaba saliva en el pelo al tío que tenía delante sentado. El otro cuando se dio cuenta le soltó unos sopapos en la cara que le dejó fino.

Después el gilipollas fue a chivarse a la profesora llorando. Qué decía que era injusto, que él no le había pegado y que no tenía derecho a actuar así. O sea, que el gilipollas es el que elige ofender y es el que elige la forma de atacar, que se piensa que la víctima tiene derecho a ser atacada pero no de defenderse con algo que no se espera el agresor.

La reacción del chino puede parecer desmedida, sí. Pero si todos los atracadores pensaran que una víctima se va a defender así quizá en vez de ir atracando se buscarían un trabajo.

He vuelto a ver el vídeo y me he fijado que el alto lleva un crucifijo colgando. Parece como si lo del asalto hubiera sido una "broma" o un reto. La parte positiva es que creo que las ganas de bromitas se le habrán quitado para siempre a él y a los colegas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Esto me recuerda al gilipollas de mi clase, que un día para "hacer la gracia" le soltaba saliva en el pelo al tío que tenía delante sentado. El otro cuando se dio cuenta le soltó unos sopapos en la cara que le dejó fino.
> 
> Después el gilipollas fue a chivarse a la profesora llorando. Qué decía que era injusto, que él no le había pegado y que no tenía derecho a actuar así. O sea, que el gilipollas es el que elige ofender y es el que elige la forma de atacar, que se piensa que la víctima tiene derecho a ser atacada pero no de defenderse con algo que no se espera el agresor.
> 
> ...



no es una opción matar . 

Espero que el chino psicópata asesino que tenía el machete preparado para cuando llegase una víctima , sea condenado a muerte .


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Esto me recuerda al gilipollas de mi clase, que un día para "hacer la gracia" le soltaba saliva en el pelo al tío que tenía delante sentado. El otro cuando se dio cuenta le soltó unos sopapos en la cara que le dejó fino.
> 
> Después el gilipollas fue a chivarse a la profesora llorando. Qué decía que era injusto, que él no le había pegado y que no tenía derecho a actuar así. O sea, que el gilipollas es el que elige ofender y es el que elige la forma de atacar, que se piensa que la víctima tiene derecho a ser atacada pero no de defenderse con algo que no se espera el agresor.
> 
> ...




En ética, se suele denominar regla de oro un principio moral general que reza: “*Trata a los demás como querrías que te trataran a ti*”. También se puede expresar en forma negativa (conocida como regla de plata): “No hagas a los demás lo que no quieras que te hagan a ti”. 









Regla de oro (ética) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Terminus (6 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Imagina que es un chaval de 15 años, gilipollas perdido, pero para nada con intenciones de agredir a nadie. Que quería robar algo y ya. ¿Su vida vale 0 por eso? ¿Merece la muerte?



Di que imagine que era la madre de Bambi, así da más pena. Gilipollas.


----------



## Guillotin (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ pero qué defensa propia ni hostias ? en foros como este se nota el daño que hace la play y las películas de mierda que consisten todo el tiempo en matar. Tenéis la cabeza bien trastornada.
> 
> La motivación del ladrón es llevarse unos objetos por un valor irrelevante que posiblemente los cubra el seguro de la tienda .
> No va allí a matar a nadie .
> ...



*La motivación del ladrón es llevarse unos objetos por un valor irrelevante que posiblemente los cubra el seguro de la tienda .


S*on dos tipos enmascarados que entran en la tienda, no hay nadie más, se callan, no hablan cuando les pregunta el vendedor, le miran confiados en que al estar enmascarados le están asustando e intimidando. A simple vista No se puede apreciar si tienen 17 o 27 años de edad, que para el caso es lo mismo.
Además hay otro individuo más en la puerta, son tres contra uno.

*¿Por qué eres incapaz de ponerte en la piel del tendero?*


----------



## jabalino (6 Ago 2022)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> El problema es que actuar con proporcionalidad es garantía de que te toman el pelo y por eso esos delincuentes actúan con esa impunidad. En la mentalidad china eso no se concibe, hay cosas QUE NO SE PUEDEN HACER. Mira por ejemplo con los ocupas, hace un par de años salió la noticia de unos chinos que sacaron a navajazos a unos ocupas en Zaragoza. Si la gente supiera que se juega la vida haciendo el gilipollas por ahí, no actuarían así. Nos hemos acostumbrado a aguantar demasiada mierda. Mira como el chino llama con tranquilidad porque estoy seguro que en su conciencia ha obrado bien.



Efectivamente. Las leyes tienen que ser además de justas, disuasorias. Y las leyes propias para cuando alguien ataca a uno mismo o a la familia también tienen que ser implacables.


----------



## jabalino (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> prefiero que me roben dos paquetes de caramelos a que me cobren cada mes por el alquiler lo equivalente a todo el mes trabajando.
> 
> Detrás del ansia de sangre de los chalados que justifican un crimen tan terrible está una mente primitiva e infantil que se ha pasado gran parte de su vida jugando a la play .



Espero ver tu reacción cuando te entren a robar a casa dos encapuchados. Les darás dos besos proporcionales?

Te creía bastante más espabilado. Eres parte del problema con esa manera de pensar blandengue y naif. Hombres débiles crean tiempos duros.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya claro ! asesinar es lo que estarías todos los chalados y chaladas como tú cada vez que alguien les mire mal pensando que sois dueños de la vida de los demás .
> 
> Afortunadamente hay consecuencias. De la misma manera que a algunos les parece justa la pena de muerte para un ladrón de caramelos ....
> 
> ...



Te pasas todo el santo día soltando homilías sobre vaginas elásticas y comportamiento tribal para explicarnos que se nos ha ido la pinza con este juguetito llamado "civilización". Que hemos perdido el oremus enfrentándonos a la madre naturaleza, convirtiendo a nuestras mujeres en putas e invitando a un ejército de invasores para que nos reemplace demográficamente. Y ahora me saltas defendiendo un modelo de sociedad en que dos machos antisociales pueden violar el territorio de uno socializado y este último se debe dejar asaltar y humillar pacíficamente porque sólo iban a robarle calderilla. ¿Quién decías que ha metido la nariz en el culo de la civilización y se ha colocado a base de esnifar sus efluvios?


----------



## jabalino (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te voy a dar la lección más importante de tu vida miserable que más te vale que no olvides.
> 
> *EVITA QUE UN PEQUEÑO PROBLEMA SE CONVIERTA EN OTRO MAYOR *
> 
> ...



Tú ya vives acojonado y desmoralizado. El chino ese creo que tiene bastante más espíritu que tú.


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

ole por el chinaco! lo que no se es por que lo arrastra una vez moñeco unos metros.


----------



## Orífero (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El chino da unos pinchazos al ladrón (con algo que no se ve si es un cutter). Lo de que asesina LO SUPONES. El asesinato tiene unas condiciones.
Lo que roba unos paquetes y tendrá que devolver no es coherente con lo que dices. Tendrá que devolver y al mismo tiempo ser robado.

Por otra parte lo que pretenden hacer esos dos también lo estás suponiendo tú. Haces un montón de SUPOSICIONES. Aparte de defender a ladrones y atacar a gente que no quiere dejarse robar, que es lo que SÍ SE VE EN EL VÍDEO.

Parece ser que ver a los chinos cara de parguelas y pensar que se puede abusar a veces tiene funestas consecuencias.
Si no quieres que se pasen contigo, es mejor no tentar la suerte.


----------



## jabalino (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Cierto. Ni siquiera iba armado el raterillo. El chino debería haber dado la primera y empujarlo por dos razones:
> 1. Dejar que se vaya.
> 2. Tomar distancia por si va armado.
> 
> ...



Claro, el chino tiene un escáner en los ojos y sabe que tiene por ejemplo una pistola. 

Qué poquito vais a durar en el Mad Max que viene!


----------



## asiqué (6 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Son blancos y el que salió por patas tenía un colgante de una cruz, o sea, encima cristiano



o latino


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Claro, el chino tiene un escáner en los ojos y sabe que tiene por ejemplo una pistola.
> 
> Qué poquito vais a durar en el Mad Max que viene!



En cambio a ti se te ve perfectamente preparado y pertrechado de doritos.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (6 Ago 2022)

Ese video es la versión yanqui del de «por un cubo de habas».


----------



## jabalino (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En cambio a ti se te ve perfectamente preparado y pertrechado de doritos.



Lo que está claro es que no padezco diarrea mental. Cuando entren a tu casa ya me contarás qué haces. Yo lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## Vilux (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



El encapuchado va a por él y el otro también pero salió por patas a tiempo. Defensa propi, nada que ver con los caramelos robados.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que no padezco diarrea mental. Cuando entren a tu casa ya me contarás qué haces. Yo lo tengo muy claro.



Lanzarles doritos con forma de estrella ninja?


----------



## Gorrión (6 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Los que roban en la Declaración de la Renta compensando pérdidas ficticias con ingresos también deben morir, o sólo los que roban tazas en establecimientos de chinos?



Eso no es robar, el ladrón es hacienda.


----------



## jabalino (6 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Lanzarles doritos con forma de estrella ninja?



Jajaja. Vivo en una aldea inaccesible. Tengo armas y munición para tomar Popasna y la decisión para defenderme si hiciera falta. Conozco cada palmo de terreno en 20 km a la redonda. Tú en cambio no sabes ni quién vive el el piso de arriba en tu edificio colmena. 

Game over, mochuelo.


----------



## UpSpain (6 Ago 2022)

El nigga se queda como un pavo en el día de acción de gracias


----------



## Lain Coubert (6 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Eso no es robar, el ladrón es hacienda.



Claro que es robar, o te crees que es Hacienda la que genera el dinero??? La carga fiscal la soporta otro y no tú. Igual que es robar lo que hace la rata a la que paso ahora a contestar.



Eremita dijo:


> Ya... pero es que nosotros no te consideramos congénere. Ni al ratero alfiletero.



Sucnormal, con la miríada de leyes que hay, te crees que las cumples todas? No ves películas piratas, te bajas libros de internet? Eso le supone al dueño del copyright un atraco mucho mayor que el que hace el pobre desgraciado al tendero chino. Basta ya de hipocresía, anormal.

Los que van de puritanos como tú son las peores personas que me he encontrado en mi vida. No falla.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los chinos son la raza más criminal y susceptible de todas las que existen . Como ejemplo Gengis Khan uno de los mayores genocidas de la humanidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por un lado el señor Khan era mongol no chino. Y por otro lado hay que mirar el lado positivo, el imperio mongol era un ejemplo de seguridad en su época. Podías atravesar desde Moscú hasta Vietnam y desde Persia hasta Corea sin que nadie te tocara los cojones. En cambio en Europa en cada puente que cruzabas había un porculero que te cobraba por el peaje, eso en el caso de que no te asaltaran unos bandoleros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Espero ver tu reacción cuando te entren a robar a casa dos encapuchados. Les darás dos besos proporcionales?
> 
> Te creía bastante más espabilado. Eres parte del problema con esa manera de pensar blandengue y naif. Hombres débiles crean tiempos duros.



La cuestión es si hay alguien. de todos los que aplaudís al chino , que crea que se a librar de la cárcel. 

No se puede extrapolar este caso concreto a otros en el que podría haber un riesgo real para la vida del atracado. 

Se ve claramente que es un robo de poca monta . Gajes del oficio que sin duda están ponderados . En todas las profesiones hay determinados riesgos , no sólo policías que podrían suponer que cada intervención puede costarle la vida . Un granjero puede recibir una patada de una vaca en la cabeza o un albañil caerse del andamio ...

En este caso el chino se pasó porque llevaba años esperando el momento que lo tenía ensayado y premeditado . Por eso fue tan ágil cogiendo el machete y acuchillando sin piedad. 

¿ qué es la sabiduría ?

Facultad de las personas para actuar con sensatez, prudencia o acierto. 

es un carácter que se desarrolla con la aplicación de la inteligencia en la experiencia propia, obteniendo conclusiones que nos dan un mayor entendimiento, que a su vez nos capacitan para reflexionar, sacando conclusiones que nos dan discernimiento de la verdad, lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## Hannibaal (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



No aplaudo la acción pero si la entiendo, el asiatico es perfectamente comprensible que temiese por su vida porque le estaban robando dos personas con la cara tapada y el de negro que salta por el mostrador con la ropa que lleva podría llevar escondido un cuchillo o una pistola. Es una defensa justificada de su propiedad y de su propia vida; esto ha sido casi un suicidio porque ya hay que ser retrasado mental para atracar de esa forma (encima el compañero lo deja tirado antes de saltar por el mostrador.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no es una opción matar .
> 
> Espero que el chino psicópata asesino que tenía el machete preparado para cuando llegase una víctima , sea condenado a muerte .



Ya te conozco lo suficiente. Hasta nunca.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Ago 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Por un lado el señor Khan era mongol no chino. Y por otro lado hay que mirar el lado positivo, el imperio mongol era un ejemplo de seguridad en su época. Podías atravesar desde Moscú hasta Vietnam y desde Persia hasta Corea sin que nadie te tocara los cojones. En cambio en Europa en cada puente que cruzabas había un porculero que te cobraba por el peaje, eso en el caso de que no te asaltaran unos bandoleros.



cualquier ser humano que tenga los ojos rasgados es chino aunque haya nacido en Madrid. 

( bueno , excepto los mogólicos que ya les cambiaron de nombre )

No fue sino hasta 1965 que la República Popular de *Mongolia* se quejó ante la Organización Mundial de la Salud de que el término era despectivo hacia ellos, y fue sustituido *por* el Síndrome de *Down*. La palabra todavía se utilizaba comúnmente en la década de 1980.


----------



## Descolonización de España (7 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Lleváis 26 páginas diciendo mongoladas y eso que tengo ignorados a centenares de progres y tibios moderaditos meapilas. Pues en esas 26 páginas donde progres y moderaditos criticais la impecable actuación del chino, (digna de las dos orejas, no le doy el rabo porque el otro tontopollas se le escapa) ninguno proponéis crear un bote nutrido por imbéciles como tú, la puta que te parió y todo tipo de gentuza defectuosa, para que esos rateros subnormales con los que os identificais no tengan que robar. El chino estaría encantado de haber vendido una mochila llena de mierda tazas o lo que fuese lo que robaba el atontado por el que discutes. Y no tener que andar mareado con declaraciones y fregoteando el suelo, expuesto a sabe Dios que enfermedades.
> Cuando creáis el bote para que ningún ratero carezca de sus productos básicos de estanco?



Lo más patético es que un paleto como tú vaya dando lecciones de moral y de justicia a nadie. Hasta un linchamiento en masa es más moral que tus estupideces. Yo no me identifico con el ratero pero tampoco con el asesino, cosa que tú si haces. El homicidio apuñalando por la espalda estaba totalmente injustificado y era completamente innecesario contra un caco desarmado, que había utilizado la violencia una sola vez para defender su propia vida, y que estaba totalmente reducido después de varias puñaladas, balbuceando "estoy muerto". 

Pero no espero que tu cerebro primitivo de ameba discapacitada sea capaz de entenderlo, así que no me voy a esforzar en contestarte de nuevo. Lo que espero es que si tienes alguna vez la mala fortuna de toparte con alguien de tu calaña te den la medicina que predicas y mereces.


----------



## capuser (7 Ago 2022)

Una medalla para el chino !


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Imagina que es un chaval de 15 años, gilipollas perdido, pero para nada con intenciones de agredir a nadie. Que quería robar algo y ya. ¿Su vida vale 0 por eso? ¿Merece la muerte?



Hay "niños" con 15 años que tienen un historial delictivo mas largo que el rabo de Nacho Vidal.. y con delitos serios. Aguantamos al muchachito hasta que palme de viejo?

Aqui a hacer demagogia podemos hacerla todos.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Hay "niños" con 15 años que tienen un historial delictivo mas largo que el rabo de Nacho Vidal.. y con delitos serios. Aguantamos al muchachito hasta que palme de viejo?
> 
> Aqui a hacer demagogia podemos hacerla todos.



El despiporre. No, si ahora vas a venir tú a contarnos cuál es el valor de una vida. Por tus santos cojones y en virtud de qué???


----------



## Sekisber (7 Ago 2022)

Ataraxio tiene razón. 

Asaltante es el que acorta distancia, en este caso, el encargado. 

El ladrón, saltando el mostrador por donde lo hizo, se alejó del encargado.

Es un crimen repugnante, no premeditado pero sí ensayado en en las fantasías homicidas del culpable. 

Espero que pase muchos años a la sombra.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Claro que es robar, o te crees que es Hacienda la que genera el dinero??? La carga fiscal la soporta otro y no tú. Igual que es robar lo que hace la rata a la que paso ahora a contestar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te alteres tanto mermadito. Claro que cumplo todas las leyes. 

Y muy poco, pero algo de cine, libros y música sin pasar por derechos de autor si consumo.

Ya han quitado el canon de los dispositivos de almacenamiento digital? Lo mismo me han crimen tal izado y me defiendo. Que siempre hay un tontito como tú, exigiendo su bate en el culo.

A ti cuando te atraquen, perdonales y pon la otra mejilla, así nos humillas con tu bondad.
A los demás déjanos defender lo nuestro, que no pedimos tanto. 
Te digo lo que a tu compi de chuparpollas, poned un bote. Tú pon dos por si lo pierdes.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> El despiporre. No, si ahora vas a venir tú a contarnos cuál es el valor de una vida. Por tus santos cojones y en virtud de qué???



No, la valoras tu, no te jode. La vida de un ratero no vale nada.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> El despiporre. No, si ahora vas a venir tú a contarnos cuál es el valor de una vida. Por tus santos cojones y en virtud de qué???



Bueno vale.. pues dale la vuelta.. cuantos asaltos hay en lo que el tendero palma?

A mi me entra un tio con un pasamontañas puesto como a este tipo... y ya se que igual queda uno de los dos de pie. Mejor el que yo.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Ago 2022)

El atracador apuñalado tiene 17 años. No es negro como muchos queriais. El que no vea que el chino es un psicopata que se lo haga mirar. En esta historia no hay buenos, solo malos y menos malos


----------



## 999999999 (7 Ago 2022)

Smoke shop owner stabs robber who jumped counter of Las Vegas store


Johnny Nguyen, the clerk working the counter of Smokestrom Smoke Shop at the time, saw two people described only as juveniles enter wearing masks.




www.dailymail.co.uk





*



The stabbing victim was taken to hospital, with no updates on his condition shared. 

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Lo más patético es que un paleto como tú vaya dando lecciones de moral y de justicia a nadie. Hasta un linchamiento en masa es más moral que tus estupideces. Yo no me identifico con el ratero pero tampoco con el asesino, cosa que tú si haces. El homicidio apuñalando por la espalda estaba totalmente injustificado y era completamente innecesario contra un caco desarmado, que había utilizado la violencia una sola vez para defender su propia vida, y que estaba totalmente reducido después de varias puñaladas, balbuceando "estoy muerto".
> 
> Pero no espero que tu cerebro primitivo de ameba discapacitada sea capaz de entenderlo, así que no me voy a esforzar en contestarte de nuevo. Lo que espero es que si tienes alguna vez la mala fortuna de toparte con alguien de tu calaña te den la medicina que predicas y mereces.



Solo sabéis amenazar, y desear el mal. No se roba y ya está. Es muy fácil. Dejad de empatizar con la escoria, parece que os han educado delincuentes.
¿Cuantos parientes tienes en el trullo?


----------



## Persea (7 Ago 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> El atracador apuñalado tiene 17 años. No es negro como muchos queriais. El que no vea que el chino es un psicopata que se lo haga mirar. En esta historia no hay buenos, solo malos y menos malos



no es ningun psicopàta, tiene derecho a defender sus bienes y a si mismo. Actuo de manera proporcionada; en cuanto lo redujo fisicamente se detuvo y pidio ayuda.


----------



## Dmtry (7 Ago 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> El atracador apuñalado tiene 17 años. No es negro como muchos queriais. El que no vea que el chino es un psicopata que se lo haga mirar. En esta historia no hay buenos, solo malos y menos malos



Hombre yo defensa veo poca, el chino es muy superior y lo sabe, tiene la situación controlada. Básicamente es un asesinato, en la tercera puñalada ya lo tiene frito y el tipo sigue, va a matar.


----------



## Persea (7 Ago 2022)

trellat dijo:


> amoj a ver. El chino se nota a una legua que es colega del eclipse y va a lo que va.
> 
> no se si se me entiende ...



pues no le entiendo, no


----------



## Persea (7 Ago 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Hombre yo defensa veo poca, el chino es muy superior y lo sabe, tiene la situación controlada. Básicamente es un asesinato, en la tercera puñalada ya lo tiene frito y el tipo sigue, va a matar.



que dices flipado, no puedes pedir a una persona en ese estado de panico que mida sus movimientos como un reloj. Le dio puñal hasta que estuvo seguro de haberlo reducido, por lo tanto actuo de manera proporcionada. ¿Que tendria que haber hecho segun tu? Dejarse robar para que vayan todos los dias a hacer lo mismo y tenga que cerrar como les pasa a muchos? Usar los puños con el riesgo de acabar el mismo muerto?


----------



## Dmtry (7 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> que dices flipado, no puedes pedir a una persona en ese estado de panico que mida sus movimientos como un reloj. Le dio puñal hasta que estuvo seguro de haberlo reducido, por lo tanto actuo de manera proporcionada. ¿Que tendria que haber hecho segun tu? Dejarse robar para que vayan todos los dias a hacer lo mismo y tenga que cerrar como les pasa a muchos? Usar los puños con el riesgo de acabar el mismo muerto?



Ehh! Qué yo no veo mal que se defienda, solo me sobran unas cuantas puñaladas. A el lo veo con mucho temple y poco pánico del que hablas, sabe que son un par de pardillos. Ese chino tiene mucha calle...


----------



## Hannibaal (7 Ago 2022)

Muy sorprendido por tantas respuestas simpatizando con el atracador apuñalado, entiendo que os de pena porque este resultó ser un niñato y muy tonto además, pero que no entiendan la reacción del dueño de la tienda (del que se sabe que ha sido atracado mas veces y debe estar hasta los huevos), en fin. Habéis disfrutado de una época de bastante prosperidad material y una sociedad bastante pacífica y segura, pero eso no va a durar mucho, nos estamos "americanizando" por la inmigración masiva consentida por los criminales que gobiernan, ha entrado mucha gentuza, en las ciudadades ya no te puedes fiar de nadie, hay una decadencia en la moral y también estamos perdiendo calidad de vida, mas desempleados y aumenta el número de personas en la marginalidad y desesperados; en una sociedad como la que viene los gilipollas que empatizáis con los atracadores y tacháis de asesino al asiatico no vais a durar nada, violaran a vuestros hijos y mujeres y no haréis nada porque defenderse con la fuerza "no es proporcional". Sois un buen ejemplo de la decadencia de occidente.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> No te alteres tanto mermadito. Claro que cumplo todas las leyes.
> 
> Y muy poco, pero algo de cine, libros y música sin pasar por derechos de autor si consumo.
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, eres un ratero, además de mentiroso, por tanto, aplicando tus mantras, mereces morir. Siguiente mierda.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

España está llena de subnormales, por eso aquí quiebran empresas/negocios por asaltos. 
Aquí se cierran negocios que mantienen a varias familias porque a partir del tercer robo en menos de dos años, el precio del seguro (que tanto cacarean los mongoloides) es inasumible. Los que defienden a los delincuentes y los tibios de mierda del si piri si pisi di piñilidis, mis di tris os ginicidii, son los que llevan países prósperos a ser estercoleros, porque esa gentuza no sabe lo que es trabajar como un cabron para aguantar el robo de Hacienda, el municipal y el de sus putos hijos y hermanos a los que defienden con ahínco.


----------



## Dmtry (7 Ago 2022)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Muy sorprendido por tantas respuestas simpatizando con el atracador apuñalado, entiendo que os de pena porque este resultó ser un niñato y muy tonto además, pero que no entiendan la reacción del dueño de la tienda (del que se sabe que ha sido atracado mas veces y debe estar hasta los huevos), en fin. Habéis disfrutado de una época de bastante prosperidad material y una sociedad bastante pacífica y segura, pero eso no va a durar mucho, nos estamos "americanizando" por la inmigración masiva consentida por los criminales que gobiernan, ha entrado mucha gentuza, en las ciudadades ya no te puedes fiar de nadie, hay una decadencia en la moral y también estamos perdiendo calidad de vida, mas desempleados y aumenta el número de personas en la marginalidad y desesperados; en una sociedad como la que viene los gilipollas que empatizáis con los atracadores y tacháis de asesino al asiatico no vais a durar nada, violaran a vuestros hijos y mujeres y no haréis nada porque defenderse con la fuerza "no es proporcional". Sois un buen ejemplo de la decadencia de occidente.



Te compro todo el discurso, pero sigue siendo un asesinato.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Lo dicho, eres un ratero, además de mentiroso, por tanto, aplicando tus mantras, mereces morir. Siguiente mierda.



Y lo del canon? A eso no contestas eh, hijo de la gran puta.
Ánimo, que el jueves hay bis a bis y podrás hacerle una paja a tu padre.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> no es ningun psicopàta, tiene derecho a defender sus bienes y a si mismo. Actuo de manera proporcionada; en cuanto lo redujo fisicamente se detuvo y pidio ayuda.



No digo que actue fuera de la ley. No la conozco pero supongo que no le pasara nada. Solo digo que se comporta como un psicopata y me parece demencial que haya tanta gente que le parezca una actuacion perfecta. Perfecto serie noquearle y reducirle.
Aqui nadie ha cometido nunca ningun error. Nadie ha conducido despues de beber, ni habeis vacilado o faltado al respeto nunca a nadie. El foro esta repleto de ciudadanos modelos que siempre cumplen escrupulosamente todas las leyes.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Te compro todo el discurso, pero sigue siendo un asesinato.



Con tu moral? Con la sharia, con la ley del estado donde paso...? A ver si fue un homicidio en segundo grado....
Cada uno tenemos nuestra percepción.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Bueno vale.. pues dale la vuelta.. cuantos asaltos hay en lo que el tendero palma?
> 
> A mi me entra un tio con un pasamontañas puesto como a este tipo... y ya se que igual queda uno de los dos de pie. Mejor el que yo.



Y te doy la razón, hay que defenderse, pero me cago en la puta, lo del chino ha sido de una sangre fría que asusta. Como dije, la última puñalada iba directamente a matar, y eso, para mí, no es defensa propia: es cargarse al enemigo cuando huye "por si acaso". Por esa regla de tres me cargo a alguien que me mira mal cuando entra en mi tienda, y así todavía pongo más a salvo mi vida.


----------



## sebososabroso (7 Ago 2022)

En este mundo siempre encuentras a alguien peor que tu, os cuento una anécdota, nada parecido al tema, pero indica que mejor es no tocar los huevos.

Un cuñado mio siempre ha sido un matón, un chulillo de barrio, era de los que si disfrutaron de la ruta del Bakalao, persona que se enfrenta a todo, si vamos a un sitio y le ponen un café un poco frío y tal lo reclama, y de muy malos modos.
Un día, comiendo todos en familia, pero en petit comité, me contó como alguien, en una discusión de tráfico por poco se la lía, se ve que hubo algún tipo de roce con otro vehículo, se increparon y compartieron carretera, con luces y bocinazos, mi cuñado, decide parar en el arcén y bajarse con una llave de grifa que tenía en la furgoneta, el otro, también hizo lo propio, pero este se bajó con una escopeta mientras la cargaba. No hizo falta mas, cogió su grifa y se metió en el coche, bajo la cabeza mientras vio por el retrovisor como el otro apuntaba y todo.

Con esto que quiero decir, que puedes hacer el capullo todo lo que quieras, que lo normal es que la gente mire hacia otro lado, pero como te encuentres a un hijo de puta con todas las letras, o que sea mas hijo puta que tu, la tienes liada.

El ladrón se metió en la zona de seguridad del chino, y este reacciono, ya que era un hijo de puta de esos grandes, mala suerte para el chaval, pero es lo que pasa cuando trabajas de ladrón.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Ago 2022)

A callar marica. A ver si pillas ya un poco de monkeypox


----------



## Orooo (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



El chino a impartido seleccion natural. 
Tu no eres el filosofo del foro? Pues eso. Seleccion.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No digo que actue fuera de la ley. No la conozco pero supongo que no le pasara nada. Solo digo que se comporta como un psicopata y me parece demencial que haya tanta gente que le parezca una actuacion perfecta. Perfecto serie noquearle y reducirle.
> Aqui nadie ha cometido nunca ningun error. Nadie ha conducido despues de beber, ni habeis vacilado o faltado al respeto nunca a nadie. El foro esta repleto de ciudadanos modelos que siempre cumplen escrupulosamente todas las leyes.



Amén.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Esta gente tiene a familiares en la cárcel. Para ellos un chorizo es buena gente. 
Si tu revientas a currar te jodes, para ellos eres incluso tonto. No vas a cambiar su visión criminal del mundo. 
Ellos equiparan que un imbécil con máxima discreción se esconda en la manga un boli de dos euros en un híper con saltar un mostrador delante del dueño y empezar a llenar la mochila, sin obviar la hazaña del chorizo que huyó. Son así, grandes personas con buen corazón defensores de la escoria con la que comparten genética. Y luego están los tontos .


----------



## euriborfree (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



el "raterillo" no estaba hurtando a escondidas, el tipo salto el mostrador, invadio el espacio personal del trabajador, y eso implica el enfrentamiento fisico con este, y cualquier enfrentamiento fisico tiene el potencial de acabar con la vida del atacado, no hace falta llevar una pistola, un mal golpe en la cabeza es suficiente.

Nosotros vemos el video, lo vemos 2 o 3 veces, tenemos opcion a debatir sobre el tranquilamente desde nuestros sillones, sin sentir la adrenalina ni los nervios de la situacion, el trabajador tuvo decimas de segundo para valorar que esa persona que salto hacia su espacio era un peligro para si mismo, y que no tenia ninguna garantia, ninguna, de salir ileso de la situacion en que alguien invade violentamente su espacio.

Comparar esa situacion con la situacion en que metes unos caramelos en bolsillo en el carrefour cuando crees que nadie te mira es absolutamente falaz


----------



## Turbomax (7 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Me encantan los finales felices



Saco de mierda ? Saco de mierda ? Crees que así Di/s nos va a ayudar?


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Han sido educados en el buenísmo, tendrán larvas medio idiotas y temen porque alguien termine su proceso educativo, el que ellos han sido incapaces de proporcionar, familia ratera entrullada...cada uno tendrá sus motivos. 
Lo que no os creáis nunca es su bondad o buen corazón, son psicópatas que si les contradices te desean la muerte.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Yo siempre digo: si quieres hacer las cosas bien, es mejor no delegar y hacerlas tu mismo.

Yo iría desde muy lejos, caminando sobre mis rodillas, a comprarle al chino. Me convenciste de que es brillante y competente en lo que hace.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Y te doy la razón, hay que defenderse, pero me cago en la puta, lo del chino ha sido de una sangre fría que asusta. Como dije, la última puñalada iba directamente a matar, y eso, para mí, no es defensa propia: es cargarse al enemigo cuando huye "por si acaso". Por esa regla de tres me cargo a alguien que me mira mal cuando entra en mi tienda, y así todavía pongo más a salvo mi vida.



No es lo mismo... y no es la primera vez que les dan un palo se defiende le causa un daño pequeño al tendero, vuelve el mangante y lo pone fino. Ante la duda... que sea otra la viuda.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Habrá que ver las lesiones del ratero, para ver si el chino es 5 jotas. Que no me alegran ni mucho menos, aunque pueda parecer lo contrario, ojalá y haya quedado solo en un buen susto y una lección magistral que aleje al ratero de la delincuencia. Y se recupere totalmente y pueda disculparse con el chino.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> el "raterillo" no estaba hurtando a escondidas, el tipo salto el mostrador, invadio el espacio personal del trabajador, y eso implica el enfrentamiento fisico con este, y cualquier enfrentamiento fisico tiene el potencial de acabar con la vida del atacado, no hace falta llevar una pistola, un mal golpe en la cabeza es suficiente.
> 
> Nosotros vemos el video, lo vemos 2 o 3 veces, tenemos opcion a debatir sobre el tranquilamente desde nuestros sillones, sin sentir la adrenalina ni los nervios de la situacion, el trabajador tuvo decimas de segundo para valorar que esa persona que salto hacia su espacio era un peligro para si mismo, y que no tenia ninguna garantia, ninguna, de salir ileso de la situacion en que alguien invade violentamente su espacio.
> 
> Comparar esa situacion con la situacion en que metes unos caramelos en bolsillo en el carrefour cuando crees que nadie te mira es absolutamente falaz




el raterillo saltó el mostrador porque era la única forma de alcanzar los paquetes de caramelos de un dólar. 

El chino psicópata y criminal, llevaba años con el machete preparado y ya lo tenía a mano, para hundir en el cuerpo del primero que llegase a robarle 4 dólares .



Era su sueño que entrenaba todos los días con un saco relleno de trapos . Esa fiereza psicópata que despliega con tanta destreza, la ensayó miles de veces imaginando matar a alguien como hacen todos los atrofiados que se han pasado media vida jugando a la play .


----------



## qbit (7 Ago 2022)

En el momento en el que el atracador salta el mostrador y se mete en el espacio del dependiente, veo más lógico y justificado la reacción del dependiente defendiéndose con todo, porque es una invasión violenta de su espacio personal con intención agresiva y no se sabe qué podría haber hecho el atracador.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> El chino a impartido seleccion natural.
> Tu no eres el filosofo del foro? Pues eso. Seleccion.



Insisto que de convertirse en un asesino y joderse toda la vida en la cárcel, por lo menos afinen bien y maten a alguien con el que hagan un favor a la humanidad . No destruyan su vida por un impulso animal suponiendo que no tendrá consecuencias.


----------



## Tercios (7 Ago 2022)

No se ve ni una gota de sangre ni el filo.

OJO, hermanitos drugos. OJO.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (7 Ago 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Los asiáticos son como los gatos... bastante traicioneros.



Yo tengo una compi japonesa que me tira los tejos. Es un tema complejo porque como ya he dicho , siento predilección por las mujeres españolas. Yo amo a las mujeres de mi pueblo y obviamente , las antepongo a todas las demás.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Ago 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No digo que actue fuera de la ley. No la conozco pero supongo que no le pasara nada. Solo digo que se comporta como un psicopata y me parece demencial que haya tanta gente que le parezca una actuacion perfecta. Perfecto serie noquearle y reducirle.
> Aqui nadie ha cometido nunca ningun error. Nadie ha conducido despues de beber, ni habeis vacilado o faltado al respeto nunca a nadie. El foro esta repleto de ciudadanos modelos que siempre cumplen escrupulosamente todas las leyes.



Ni caso. Son canis haciéndose los machotes.


----------



## ElMatareyes (7 Ago 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Ni tanto ni tan calvo. No te vayas a los extremos. Nadie o casi nadie piensa que el chino se vaya de rositas, lo que pensamos, y me incluyo, es que el hecho de que haya sido víctima de un robo debe ser un atenuante muy importante a la hora de juzgarlo. No puede ser, de ninguna manera, que a este chico, que ha sido víctima de un robo sin comérselo ni berberselo, se le ponga la misma condena que a un asesino en serie o a un violador. La lógica pura, y el 99% de los que me lean estarán de acuerdo conmigo, nos dice que no se le puede juzgar de la misma manera que se juzgaría al caco si el chino hubiera sido el fallecido. Decir que el chino debería de ser condenado a muerte o a cadena perpetua es propio de gente con un intelecto bastante mermado, pero decirlo de manera suave.



Juzgarlo? Codena? Porque....?


----------



## Ballenero37 (7 Ago 2022)

En una web americana dicen que el chino tiene miedo de que los otros tomen represalias y quiere hacerse con un arma de fuego.


----------



## JessRex (7 Ago 2022)

*"...PERO EL CHINO ERA NAZI.."*


----------



## M4rk (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Que no es el valor monetario de lo robado, cojones, que es el asalto, la intimidación, la violencia, la incertidumbre. 
Cojones ya, justificando a los amigos de lo ajeno que, por otro lado, nunca sabes cuándo te van a salir con un arma. Joder.


----------



## asakopako (7 Ago 2022)

Vamos a quedar en casa de @ATARAXIO. Como es un vegano maricón de mierda que no tendrá ni una triste chuleta vamos a asar a la parrilla su colección de pajarracos. Los agapornis, las cotorras, los guacamayos. A la parrilla saben mejor.

No le va a importar porque se ha hecho un seguro y no busca confrontación. Además estará ocupado intentando hacerse con la herencia de alguna vieja, por eso le gustan tanto los ladrones.


----------



## zapatitos (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...




El tío no parece amoñecado del todo porque yo le he visto que sigue pataleando en el suelo.

Aunque igual son los últimos estertores no se ve muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## jkaza (7 Ago 2022)

Este es un buen ejemplo de lo que la ingeniería social ha construído:



Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No tengo ningún hijo drogadicto, pero mi concepto de la moral y la justicia es independiente de que me beneficie o perjudique a mí o a los míos a nivel particular. Eso de creer que la justicia o la moral cambian y son más flexibles en caso de que te toquen a ti personalmente es muy de tiranuelo frustrado / socialista.



NPCs satánicos que no guardan ninguno de los valores cristianos como la compasión, el perdón o el arrepentimiento. Ni siquiera tiene sentimientos cristianos hacia su familia. Todo eso ha sido aniquilado de una generación a otra por los ingenieros sociales satánicos.



Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ya, pero el atacante saltó sobre mostrador con intención de atentar contra su propiedad privada.



Son NPCs que justifican cualquier tipo de violencia en base a un dogma. A este NPC le ha dado por la propiedad privada, pero igualmente podría ser el estado, la ley y el orden...

Por cierto, los chinos no comparten los valores cristianos de occidente y se nota cómo lo asesina con saña.


----------



## Lasjoa (7 Ago 2022)

Ante una situación de este tipo (un robo) no sabes cómo puede acabar la cosa. Pero me parece que el asiático actúa con una sangre fría, como se lleva el cuerpo, como tranquilamente lo deja y va a buscar el teléfono. Yo no me fiaría mucho de un tío que actúa con esa frialdad .


----------



## Lasjoa (7 Ago 2022)

Intento de robo frustrado: el dependiente apuñala al ladrón hasta que suplica "¡Para, estoy muerto!" | VIDEO


El dependiente explica que "temió por su vida" y por eso se defendió apuñalando hasta siete veces al atracador|atracadero, que se cayó al suelo suplicante y diciendo "¡Para, estoy muerto!".




elcaso.elnacional.cat


----------



## Mdutch (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Ha matado a un ladrón.
Al chino que le condenen a muerte el día que se dedique a robar otros establecimientos, mientras tanto es un héroe.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Este es un buen ejemplo de lo que la ingeniería social ha construído:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo soy un tío más listo que tú y tu eres un mierdas. Tu madre te vendería a ti a traficantes de esclavos a cambio de una oportunidad de comerme a mí la polla. Y lo sabes.


----------



## birdland (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el raterillo saltó el mostrador porque era la única forma de alcanzar los paquetes de caramelos de un dólar.
> 
> El chino psicópata y criminal, llevaba años con el machete preparado y ya lo tenía a mano, para hundir en el cuerpo del primero que llegase a robarle 4 dólares .
> 
> ...




de verdad se cree eso ...y aunque el Chino estuviese preparado , era mejor dejar su destino a manos de los enmascarados , y esperará que solo fuesen a pillar una chuche ???


este mundo está loco , el chino hizo lo que hay que hacer , y si hay delitos es porque la justicia no es proporcional y las víctimas suelen ser pasivas ,


----------



## kemble (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



Lo vi saltando el mostrador. El chino decidió defenderse ante el previsible ataque del delincuente con pasamontañas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

birdland dijo:


> de verdad se cree eso ...y aunque el Chino estuviese preparado , era mejor dejar su destino a manos de los enmascarados , y esperará que solo fuesen a pillar una chuche ???
> 
> 
> este mundo está loco , el chino hizo lo que hay que hacer , y si hay delitos es porque la justicia no es proporcional y las víctimas suelen ser pasivas ,



Muchas de las acciones por las que en el pasado o en otros países encarcelan a la gente, en España ya no se hace y sin embargo han aparecido delitos nuevos , como por ejemplo que una discusión de pareja que en otros países no significa nada , en España acaba convirtiendo al hombre en un delincuente con la vida arruinada. 

El adulterio que en muchos países significaba la condena a muerte por lapidación, en España es una normalidad que no tiene ni reproche penal ni social. Por no hablar del aborto, que en España es un anticonceptivo más y en otros países es equiparado al asesinato del propio hijo ya nacido. 

hubo un tiempo en que los humanos vivían aterrorizados ante la expectativa de que su poblado fuese asaltado en cualquier momento por una tribu vecina .
El problema para los asaltantes es que mataban a la gallina de los huevos de oro y llegaba un momento que se acababan y fue cuando nació el comercio y la política ( que es una forma de asaltar y robar a las personas sin que estas se opongan ) 

hay millones de personas encerradas en las cárceles en todo el mundo . Una vida deplorable que no debería existir. 
Ojalá no hubiese delitos ni delincuentes ni víctimas que tengan que soportar el dolor de ser asaltados . 








__





Cuántos presos hay en España y otros datos y estadísticas sobre las prisiones


Cuántos presos hay en España y otros datos y estadísticas sobre las prisiones




www.epdata.es


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Ago 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *"...PERO EL CHINO ERA NAZI.."*



Es primo hermano del chino del bar Oliva, cuyas últimos palabras del video siguiente cito:

*«Yo quiero justicia. […] Que la gente que trabaja y ahorra viva bien. Y que los sinvergüenzas y ladrones reciban castigo».*


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

kemble dijo:


> Lo vi saltando el mostrador. El chino decidió defenderse ante el previsible ataque del delincuente con pasamontañas.



¿ qué parte no entenderéis algunos , que no sois jueces sino simples opinadores sin muchas luces ? 

¿ alguien duda de que el chino será condenado ? pues si es evidente que acabará en la cárcel muchos años ...

¿ por qué contradecís el sentido común y las leyes ? ¿ tan furiosos estáis con el mundo y tanto miedo tenéis ? 

los animales temerosos son además agresivos porque siempre sospechan que cuando se acerca un humano les va a hacer daño .


----------



## jkaza (7 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Yo soy un tío más listo que tú y tu eres un mierdas. Tu madre te vendería a ti a traficantes de esclavos a cambio de una oportunidad de comerme a mí la polla. Y lo sabes.



Madres y pollas. Pareces un NPC con IA de los 80s. En los 90s ya eran más ingeniosos que tú:


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Madres y pollas. Pareces un NPC con IA de los 80s. En los 90s ya eran más ingeniosos que tú:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1148528


----------



## kemble (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué parte no entenderéis algunos , que no sois jueces sino simples opinadores sin muchas luces ?
> 
> ¿ alguien duda de que el chino será condenado ? pues si es evidente que acabará en la cárcel muchos años ...
> 
> ...



Si . El asaltante entro más allá del mostrador, no es espacio público. No será condenado, se defendió. Las leyes en EEUU no son tan laxas como las nuestras


----------



## jkaza (7 Ago 2022)

kemble dijo:


> Si . El asaltante entro más allá del mostrador, no es espacio público. No será condenado, se defendió. Las leyes en EEUU no son tan laxas como las nuestras


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Es que ves a los choros la frialdad con la que roban las cosas del mostrador y se enfrentan al chino y dan escalofríos. Luego ves a uno saltar el mostrador con tanta determinación, en solitario, con esa alevosía y ganas de matar, de hacer daño, de cometer genocidio. Se pone a robar más cosas con un testigo delante y tal desprecio, que está claro que en cuanto la mochila rebose del botín robado, irá hacia el chino y comenzará a torturarlo hasta matarlo con brutal ensañamiento.

Mode psicólogo agilipollao que analiza la actuación del chino y que le falta un patadon en la boca off.


----------



## Terminus (7 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Es que ves a los choros la frialdad con la que roban las cosas del mostrador y se enfrentan al chino y dan escalofríos. Luego ves a uno saltar el mostrador con tanta determinación, en solitario, con esa alevosía y ganas de matar, de hacer daño, de cometer genocidio. Se pone a robar más cosas con un testigo delante y tal desprecio, que está claro que en cuanto la mochila rebose del botín robado, irá hacia el chino y comenzará a torturarlo hasta matarlo con brutal ensañamiento.
> 
> Mode psicólogo agilipollao que analiza la actuación del chino y que le falta un patadon en la boca off.



Gilipollas


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Ago 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Jajaja. Vivo en una aldea inaccesible. Tengo armas y munición para tomar Popasna y la decisión para defenderme si hiciera falta. Conozco cada palmo de terreno en 20 km a la redonda. Tú en cambio no sabes ni quién vive el el piso de arriba en tu edificio colmena.
> 
> Game over, mochuelo.



Tu si sabes!! estas perfectamente preparado para el inminente apocalipsis zombie. Eres el Rambo doritero por excrecencia. Búscate un par de cabras y además podrás follarlas y hacer que se pongan celosas.

De nada tontorrón.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Gilipollas



Primero pensé que eras un psicólogo idiota de los que hablo, pero no. Simplemente eres cortito, tonto, limitadito.


----------



## Plasta (7 Ago 2022)

TERROR_BLANCO_88 dijo:


> El ultimo estoque se nota que le secciona medula espinal.



Aquí se apuñalea con cojones


----------



## racalmatt (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



No es del todo así, además de restituir el daño provocado, debe de haber un "castigo" disuasorio (multa, cárcel, trabajos sociales, etc) para el que inflige la ley..., y es que sino sería demasiado fácil..., si por ejemplo robo algo y me pillan, con devolver ya está todo arreglado, y si no me pillan salgo ganando..., sería un juego demasiado fácil. Obviamente hay que penar el hecho de haberse saltado las reglas comunes.

Después está el derecho que deberíamos tener todos a defendernos, de forma proporcional claro (en el vídeo no veo con qué están amenazando al tendero, pero supongo que armas de fuego o cuchillos, eso te daría derecho a defenderte con lo mismo


----------



## Morototeo (7 Ago 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> En USA es legal matar en defensa propia o de tu casa o negocio. Ya está. No hay que darle más vueltas. Matar no es ni bueno ni malo, eso al Universo se la suda. Haz lo que creas conveniente y lidia con las consecuencias no hay más.
> 
> No sabemos si el raterillo llevaba otro cuchillo encima o una pistola. No sabemos casi nada, es especular a lo tonto. Lo que está claro es que si en una situación así flojeas o tienes piedad, el otro a lo mejor no la tiene de ti, y no hay que olvidar que el tío ha ido ahí a robar y agredir, él lo ha buscado.



asi es.. y aqui estan los estados que permiten matar por defender tu propiedad , sea tienda, oficina, o casa.. y no hay nada de temas de esos de propocionalidad ni chorradas parecidas, si un ladrón intenta robarte, lo puedes matar, y ademas serás un héroe en esa sociedad.. Estados que cuentan con leyes para defender su posición - Abogado.com Nevada y Arizona, esta permitido, el matar por defender tu propiedad.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Yo soy un tío más listo que tú y tu eres un mierdas. Tu madre te vendería a ti a traficantes de esclavos a cambio de una oportunidad de comerme a mí la polla. Y lo sabes.



Que eres superhinteligente queda clarinete cuando mentas a la madre de alguien.

Además, la falta de modestia también es un buen indicador de tu IQ.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Que eres superhinteligente queda clarinete cuando mentas a la madre de alguien.
> 
> Además, la falta de modestia también es un buen indicador de tu IQ.



No se puede ser modesto estando en mi posición, sería hipocresía por mi parte.

Tu idea de la gente inteligente es extremadamente estúpida. Supongo que nunca has conocido a nadie que sea más listo que un mono adiestrado, incluido tú. No me explico si no a santo de qué tienes la absurda idea de que las personas inteligentes somos modestas y no insultamos a los gilipollas.


----------



## trellat (7 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> pues no le entiendo, no











¿Qué fue de 'Los pistoleros del eclipse', los míticos personajes de 'Callejeros'?


Los que pretendían "sacar la pistola para disparar" hace doce años en el programa de 'Callejeros' también han caído en la fiebre de TikTok.



as.com




"el machete se saca pa machetear y si no ..."

ahora?


----------



## SexyVIcky (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Pero de que vida estás hablando?Unos niggers o similares,que no trabajan ni hacen nada en la vida,solo aprovecharse de otros que si intentan medrar.Estos que roban,son igual que los okupas que el gobierno protege.Aprovechados.Si les cae un navajazo bien dado,que se jodan.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No se puede ser modesto estando en mi posición, sería hipocresía por mi parte.
> 
> Tu idea de la gente inteligente es extremadamente estúpida. Supongo que nunca has conocido a nadie que sea más listo que un mono adiestrado, incluido tú. No me explico si no a santo de qué tienes la absurda idea de que las personas inteligentes somos modestas y no insultamos a los gilipollas.



Te lo explicaré, aunque sea una pérdida de tiempo. 

Tú ves a Amancio Ortega presumir de riqueza? Ves a a Elon Musk diciendo que es una de las mentes más privilegiadas de nuestro tiempo? No tienen necesidad alguna, porque lo demuestran con hechos.

Yo lo único que he visto durante toda mi vida es al wanabe pobre (e idiota) del pueblo dándoselas de rico y gastando el dinero en chorradas acordes a su intelecto para demostrar así que es rico.

El refranero es tu amigo: "dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces".


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué parte no entenderéis algunos , que no sois jueces sino simples opinadores sin muchas luces ?
> 
> ¿ alguien duda de que el chino será condenado ? pues si es evidente que acabará en la cárcel muchos años ...
> 
> ...




Que pasa ahora don Ataraxio?

Que resulta que el asaltante es white trash y seguramente vote a Trump?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Te lo explicaré, aunque sea una pérdida de tiempo.
> 
> Tú ves a Amancio Ortega presumir de riqueza? Ves a a Elon Musk diciendo que es una de las mentes más privilegiadas de nuestro tiempo? No tienen necesidad alguna, porque lo demuestran con hechos.
> 
> ...



No sabes ni escribir una mierda de post sin hacer un estropicio y pretendes que me lo lea???
Ya si eso cuando te saques el graduado escolar. Si eso.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No sabes ni escribir una mierda de post sin hacer un estropicio y pretendes que me lo lea???
> Ya si eso cuando te saques el graduado escolar. Si eso.



Ataque ad hominem sin argumentos, algo más que añadir, inepto?

Además, fallando estrepitosamente en las predicciones. Tengo dos carreras y un grsdo superior. Alguna pregunta estúpida más?


----------



## Alma33 (7 Ago 2022)

En un mundo tan podrido como este, la única forma de que la gente haga el bien es poniendo una pistola en la cabeza o arrancar la piel a tiras. Somos una tara de la naturaleza.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué parte no entenderéis algunos , que no sois jueces sino simples opinadores sin muchas luces ?
> 
> ¿ alguien duda de que el chino será condenado ? pues si es evidente que acabará en la cárcel muchos años ...
> 
> ...



En cambio tú sí eres juez y tienes cantidad de luces  .

El que va contra el sentido común y el más básico instinto de supervivencia eres tú ¡atontao!

Las leyes en Las Vegas no son las de aquí, y el furioso y acobardado con el mundo eres tú, que justificas la inacción ante cualquier agresión y te enfadas con los que son capaces de lo que tú no, defenderse. Quieres hacer pasar tus carencias como virtud, y no cuela. Además de subnormal, cobarde y envidioso.

Y el chino, como tú le llamas, está sin cargos y en su casa pensando en comprarse un arma para la próxima vez, por más que a ti te escueza el culo. Y tiene la prensa y población de su lado, porque las personas que no están enfermas de la cabeza ni acomplejadas, ni alienadas, no apoyan ni defienden atracadores. 

Total, que tanta tontería con que follar es una bomba de dopamina y tal y tal, al final te has quedado amargado y lleno de veneno. Date un paseo, hoy que es domingo, relaciónate con algo que no sea un periquito, y hecha un buen polvo a ver si se te despega la bilis que te atrofia las neuronas, que no haces más que echar mierda sobre todo lo que no alcanzas.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Ataque ad hominem sin argumentos, algo más que añadir, inepto?
> 
> Además, fallando estrepitosamente en las predicciones. Tengo dos carreras y un grsdo superior. Alguna pregunta estúpida más?



¿Que parte no has entendido de "no te leo"?


----------



## revisa esos digitos (7 Ago 2022)

Lo que me faltaba por ver, defensores de los atracadores (por muy blancos que sean). Encima en una tienda de vapeos, si es que es de coña... ojalá hayan pillado al otro tontopolla, a la cárcel con unos cuantos niggas a ver si se le pasa así la tonteria de gangster.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> ¿Que parte no has entendido de "no te leo"?



No ves como eres tonto, si no lees cómo sabes que mi " mensaje está desestructurado"?

Ale, me voy de juerga con la familia, reduerda quitarte el Dorito del culo, campeón!


----------



## jabalino (7 Ago 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Tu si sabes!! estas perfectamente preparado para el inminente apocalipsis zombie. Eres el Rambo doritero por excrecencia. Búscate un par de cabras y además podrás follarlas y hacer que se pongan celosas.
> 
> De nada tontorrón.



Te he dicho que Game over, gilipollas.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> No ves como eres tonto, si no lees cómo sabes que mi " mensaje está desestructurado"?
> 
> Ale, me voy de juerga con la familia, reduerda quitarte el Dorito del culo, campeón!



Jajajajaja este puto subnormal ha corregido su estropicio de post aferrándose a un hilo de esperanza de que vuelva atrás y ahora sí me lo lea.
Jajjajajjaja que tierno. Que inocente. Que iluso. Que gilipollas, vamos.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Jajajajaja este puto subnormal ha corregido su estropicio de post aferrándose a un hilo de esperanza de que vuelva atrás y ahora sí me lo lea.
> Jajjajajjaja que tierno. Que inocente. Que iluso. Que gilipollas, vamos.



Ah, ok, pues porque estoy con el puto móvil. Quieres callar un poco para que pueda comer tranquilamente el pulpo? Que la familia ya empieza a pensar que estoy loco (y razón no les falta). 

A cascarla!


----------



## Benedicto Camela (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Ah, ok, pues porque estoy con el puto móvil. Quieres callar un poco para que pueda comer tranquilamente el pulpo? Que la familia ya empieza a pensar que estoy loco (y razón no les falta).
> 
> A cascarla!


----------



## DarkNight (7 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Me encantan los finales felices




Bromas aparte, la conducta del chino es desproporcionada, actúa como un sociópata jugando al Call of Duty. Y eso es delito. Pilla al enano, que no veo yo que lleve navaja ni pistola (tampoco veo que sea negro por cierto), y le mete 50 cuchilladas hasta la ¿muerte?. NO SE DONDE ESTÁ LA SANGRE. 

En España las leyes son pura mierda. Si te defiendes a hostias dejando al chorizo o al okupa lisiado, o a navajazos, estás años en la cárcel. Porque el Estado no quiere que te defiendas de los criminales. Les dan miedo los lobos, solo quieren corderos.

Aun así, si el del video vive en EEUU, acabará en la puta carcel igualmente. No es autodefensa. La respuesta es desproporcionada. No estamos hablando de alguien que se defienda a navajazos contra varios intentando darle una paliza, o armados.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Ataque ad hominem sin argumentos, algo más que añadir, inepto?
> 
> Además, fallando estrepitosamente en las predicciones. Tengo dos carreras y un grsdo superior. Alguna pregunta estúpida más?



Pues a mí me parece V. un idiota.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Aun así, si el del video vive en EEUU, acabará en la puta carcel igualmente. No es autodefensa. La respuesta es desproporcionada. No estamos hablando de alguien que se defienda a navajazos contra varios intentando darle una paliza, o armados.



Que va. Te equivocas. En España el tema penal nace del derecho fundamental a la vida y a la integridad física, por eso los malos se descojonan de los buenos.

En EEUU, su derecho penal nace del derecho inalienable a la propiedad privada, siendo su máximo exponente el propio cuerpo humano del interesado, o el cuerpecillo de su larva de 3 años.
Por eso allí, está bien visto a todos los niveles, reventar a martillazos la cabeza del pedófilo que intenta abusar de tu larva de corta edad, y aquí más de un martillazo, o incluso uno solo, la piara progre de mierda, lo consideraría haseshinato.


----------



## Rextor88 (7 Ago 2022)

En España no está prohibido asesinar al que te va a robar o a agredir. Todos somos libres para hacer lo que nos salga de los cojones. Sólo que eso tiene unas consecuencias malas para ti y buenas para el delincuente que ha ido a robarte o agredirte. La solución es simple: desaparece de lugar o deshazte del cuerpo.


----------



## Orífero (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La cuestión es si hay alguien. de todos los que aplaudís al chino , que crea que se a librar de la cárcel.
> 
> No se puede extrapolar este caso concreto a otros en el que podría haber un riesgo real para la vida del atracado.
> 
> ...




Yo no sé ni para qué hay juicios, cuando podrían llamarte a ti, con tu bola de cristal y ya les contabas tú todo lo que ha pasado por las mentes de los acusados y de las víctimas.

Desde luego, tú, sabiduría no sé, pero experiencia, que es en lo que se basa, tienes poca.


_*No* es una opción *matar .*

Espero que el chino psicópata asesino que tenía el machete preparado para cuando llegase una víctima , sea *condenado a muerte.*_


Vale, ya veo de qué palo vas. Incongruente y encima, soberbio.


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Pues a mí me parece V. un idiota.



Dijo el retrasado que no sabe ni escribir.


----------



## DarkNight (7 Ago 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Que va. Te equivocas. En España el tema penal nace del derecho fundamental a la vida y a la integridad física, por eso los malos se descojonan de los buenos.
> 
> En EEUU, su derecho penal nace del derecho inalienable a la propiedad privada, siendo su máximo exponente el propio cuerpo humano del interesado, o el cuerpecillo de su larva de 3 años.
> Por eso allí, está bien visto a todos los niveles, reventar a martillazos la cabeza del pedófilo que intenta abusar de tu larva de corta edad, y aquí más de un martillazo, o incluso uno solo, la piara progre de mierda, lo consideraría haseshinato.




Eso son películas. En ciertos Estados (no todos) tienes derecho a DISPARAR a un hijoputa que entre en tu casa sin permiso.

Pero lo del video es desproporcionado. El chorizo no va armado con arma blanca ni pistola ni nada. Es un pigmeo pringao, un pobre diablo. Y el chino, en vez de echarlo a hostias, le recibe con 50 navajazos.

Acabará en la cárcel seguro


----------



## Gorrión (7 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Eso son películas. En ciertos Estados (no todos) tienes derecho a DISPARAR a un hijoputa que entre en tu casa sin permiso.
> 
> Pero lo del video es desproporcionado. El chorizo no va armado con arma blanca ni pistola ni nada. Es un pigmeo pringao, un pobre diablo. Y el chino, en vez de echarlo a hostias, le recibe con 50 navajazos.
> 
> Acabará en la cárcel seguro



En la época de Franco a los pandilleros delincuentes como el que entra en la tienda con pasamontañas, les cortaban la mano directamente. 

En ninguna época fue mejor el país.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (7 Ago 2022)

El chino acaba en la trena...

Ya se comento aquí el video del pancho que se defendió con un cuchillo en una tienda-cuchitril. Lo detuvieron.

En EEUU hay que usar un arma de fuego y meterle al ladrón un cargador en el cuerpo para que sea legitima defensa / stand your ground / su puta madre. Minoría + cuchillo = talego. Por hdlgp, por no respetar las costumbres locales y colarse en el pais a robarles trabajos y mujeres.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (7 Ago 2022)

Lo que pensáis que es EEUU (básicamente, lo ajustáis a vuestros deseos doriteros) y lo que es EEUU son 2 cosas diferentes.

Aquí, condena a 40 años de cárcel a un padre que asesino al "violador" de su hija:









Father sentenced to 40 years in jail for killing his daughter’s sexual abuser - National | Globalnews.ca


The 43-year-old father pleaded guilty to the 2014 murder of convicted sex offender Raymond Earl Brooks.




globalnews.ca













Father Sentenced to 40 Years in Prison for Murdering Daughter's Sexual Abuser


Jay Manor also was sentenced to 20 years for the attempted murder of his stepdaughter's boyfriend.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Eso son películas. En ciertos Estados (no todos) tienes derecho a DISPARAR a un hijoputa que entre en tu casa sin permiso.
> 
> Pero lo del video es desproporcionado. El chorizo no va armado con arma blanca ni pistola ni nada. Es un pigmeo pringao, un pobre diablo. Y el chino, en vez de echarlo a hostias, le recibe con 50 navajazos.
> 
> Acabará en la cárcel seguro



En EEUU, el estado de Nevada, en Las Vegas? No. Por muy fuerte que lo deseeis el chino no va ser condenado. Menos aún por un jurado popular.
La policía no ha presentado ningún cargo contra el chino.


*Nguyen does not appear to be facing any charges. DailyMail.com has contacted Las Vegas Metropolitan PD for further iinformation*









Smoke shop owner stabs robber who jumped counter of Las Vegas store


Johnny Nguyen, the clerk working the counter of Smokestrom Smoke Shop at the time, saw two people described only as juveniles enter wearing masks.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Cada uno, debe ser responsable de sus actos. Si robas, te expones a eso.

El chino se convertirá en una pequeña leyenda local.
Los wokes esos y sus gilipolleces de ir encapuchado robando, desproporciones y tonterías de esas, seguirán alimentando el crimen.


----------



## Eremita (7 Ago 2022)

EEUU es muy grande. Y es lo que es, supongo que los Doritos y los risquetos los inventaron allí. Y hay noticias para todos los gustos. 
Aquí estamos hablando del chino y del aimded.









Libre y sin cargos tras matar a golpes al abusador de su hija


El padre que mató a puñetazos a un hombre cuando lo descubrió abusando de su hija de cinco años ha quedado libre y sin cargos




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> estais bastante locos y bastante corrompidos los que buscais la manera de justificar la muerte de un ratero
> 
> se llama proporcionalidad: no es justo cortarle la mano a un ladron de naranjas. Es desproporcionado.
> 
> Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.



proporcionalidad dices.
como un TOGA SUCIA
asi va el pais


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2022)

LOS HIJOS DE PUTA DE LA PROPORCIONALIDAD
sois complices de los POLITICOS delincuentes que han convertido el pais en un LODAZAL.


----------



## NXT (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.



Aplícaselo al ratero. No merece la pena jugarse la vida por robar una mierda.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



La gente normal no roba. Ni siquiera de críos.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esos raterillos *no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada* ,



Eso no lo sabes, y menos en el momento del suceso.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Quizá te sorprenda, pero la gente normal no hace lo que hacen los ladrones del vídeo. ¿No estarás proyectando?



ATARAXIO dijo:


> No solo lo ha *asesinado* sino que lo arrastra y lo pretende llevar / tirar a la calle para que no le manche el suelo de sangre.



Ni siquiera sabes si el ratero ha muerto.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya puestos a ir a la cárcel para toda la vida por matar a un *inocente *, por lo menos que intenten matar a Bill Gates o algún psicópata que está jodiendo el mundo



Si una persona asalta un local para robar ya no es inocente. Los del vídeo claramente no lo son.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ asesinas a gente por conjeturas e imaginaciones ?



Se llama defensa propia y miedo insuperable.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ese chaval tiene familia a la que han destrozado su vida.



Se la ha destrozado él mismo al optar por el camino de la delincuencia.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te gustaría que asesinasen a tu hermano o a tu hijo ?



Demagogia barata. No es lo mismo una persona que mata a sangre fría que el que lo hace ante una agresión fortuita. Insisto de nuevo, no sabemos si el ratero apuñalado ha muerto.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> No me digas más ! Tú y tu familia sois los más honrados del planeta y nunca habéis timado o robado nada a nadie.



Es curioso cómo ves el mejor de las intenciones en un par de ladrones (_"Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada"_) y ves lo peor en el dependiente que se defiende (_"No solo lo ha asesinado sino que lo arrastra y lo pretende llevar / tirar a la calle para que no le manche el suelo de sangre."_) además de dar por hecho que los foreros que te llevan la contraria han robado o timado a alguien alguna vez con toda seguridad.


----------



## NXT (7 Ago 2022)

Muchachitoviejo dijo:


> Las leyes en Las Vegas no son las de aquí, y el furioso y acobardado con el mundo eres tú, que justificas la inacción ante cualquier agresión y te enfadas con los que son capaces de lo que tú no, defenderse. Quieres hacer pasar tus carencias como virtud, y no cuela. Además de subnormal, cobarde y envidioso.



Además da por hecho que todo aquel que le contradice seguro que ha robado alguna vez. Ese parece ser su nivel argumentativo.


----------



## lappin7 (7 Ago 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Aplícaselo al ratero. No merece la pena jugarse la vida por robar una mierda.
> 
> 
> La gente normal no roba. Ni siquiera de críos.
> ...




*NXT Muy buena argumentación, digno ejercicio para ver como se desmonta a un falaz.
Algunos atarantados ni siquiera saben la diferencia entre robo y asalto.*
-
*Y si te fijas, ya su mente decreto que no es un cuchillo, ahora ya es un machete...

ATARANTADO: " El chino psicópata y criminal, llevaba años con el machete preparado y ya lo tenía a mano, para hundir en el cuerpo del primero que llegase a robarle 4 dólares . "

Como es el chino*






*como él lo ve




*


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Aplícaselo al ratero. .



se empieza por justificar el asesinato de un ratero y se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas .

En cualquier caso me sorprendo con qué ferocidad alguna gente va en contra de lo que dictaminará la justicia , que es muchos años de cárcel para el chino asesino y una buena indemnización millonaria a la familia del muerto que arruinará a toda su familia y les quitará lo que han ahorrado y trabajado generaciones pasadas. 

Le saldrá bien caro proteger los 10 euros de pérdida que iba a tener ese día.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se empieza por justificar el asesinato de un ratero y se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas .
> 
> En cualquier caso me sorprendo con qué ferocidad alguna gente va en contra de *lo que dictaminará la justicia* , que es muchos años de cárcel para el chino asesino y una buena indemnización millonaria a la familia del muerto que arruinará a toda su familia y les quitará lo que han ahorrado y trabajado generaciones pasadas.
> 
> Le saldrá bien caro proteger los 10 euros de pérdida que iba a tener ese día.



la que ? 
los TOGA SUCIA,
que no han experimentado el MIEDO
y te sacan chorradas de la PROPORCIONALIDA ?

eso no es justicia.


----------



## NXT (7 Ago 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> No hay mucho que debatir, el chinorris incel ya se ha retratado el mismo en un AMA en reddit que ha creado a la pocas horas de acuchillar a una persona en busca de fama supongo (psico de manual), reconociendo que el tío juega mucho al CSGO y que lo hizo premeditadamente. Lo que no sabía el muy retrasaso que aunque elimines los comentarios luego éstos quedan grabados en otras webs, ha eliminado hasta la cuenta de reddit el muy analfabeto digital pensando que eso servirá de algo. Si esa rata china no se ha suicidao aún es porque no sabe lo que le espera en la cárcel, si es que no le vienen a hacer una visitilla antes a su tienda.



No sé si es cierto lo de reconocer premeditación, pero lo que demuestra es que es idiota por comentarlo en un foro, algo que puede ser usado en su contra ante un tribunal, como ya le comentan en el hilo que posteriormente ha borrado, seguramente por consejo de su abogado.

Gracias por compartir el hilo de Reddit, resulta bastante esclarecedor.


----------



## Orífero (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se empieza por justificar el asesinato de un ratero y se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas .
> 
> En cualquier caso me sorprendo con qué ferocidad alguna gente va en contra de lo que dictaminará la justicia , que es muchos años de cárcel para el chino asesino y una buena indemnización millonaria a la familia del muerto que arruinará a toda su familia y les quitará lo que han ahorrado y trabajado generaciones pasadas.
> 
> Le saldrá bien caro proteger los 10 euros de pérdida que iba a tener ese día.




Se puede empezar por menos. Justificar un robo, por ejemplo. Se inventa uno que sólo han sido 10 euros (sin saber si hay precedentes), o un cubito de habas.


----------



## NXT (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se empieza por justificar el asesinato de un ratero y se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas .



¿No se te ha ocurrido burrada más gorda y falaz que soltar?
Ni siquiera estoy justificando asesinato alguno porque ni siquiera sabemos si se trata de asesinato, para empezar. Lo que señalo es tu patético intento de señalar al ratero de inocente y cargar toda responsabilidad de esa muerte al dependiente chino (tal vez tengas una motivación racista, racismo el cual tú reconoces abiertamente). Lo que señalo es que si el ratero muere será en parte culpa suya por provocar una situación que pone en riesgo su vida.
Quien cruza la calle sin mirar se arriesga a ser atropellado. Con eso no justifico que se le atropelle, lo que digo es que no es sólo culpa del conductor (que podría estar distraído o no, hay diversas variables a considerar)



ATARAXIO dijo:


> los chinos son la raza más criminal y susceptible de todas las que existen .



Gracias por señalarnos tu prejuicio racial contra el dependiente chino basado en Gengis Khan.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> ya claro ! asesinar es lo que estarías todos los chalados y chaladas como tú *cada vez que alguien les mire mal* pensando que sois dueños de la vida de los demás .



No seas tan demagogo, no estamos hablando de una mala mirada, sino de un encapuchado saltando el mostrador.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> las conjeturas las haces tú al suponer que los ladrones no *eran chavales que se habían atrevido por primera vez a hacer una gamberrada*.



Ahí estás haciendo tú la conjetura mientras acusas a otro de ello.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> de lo que se trata es de parar las venganzas .
> 
> Te resumo el pensamiento primitivo de este foro que todavía sigue en los gitanos y gente inmoral :
> 
> ...



Falacia del espantapájaros. Para empezar, nadie está hablando de una infidelidad, sino de un atraco.


----------



## Esse est deus (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se empieza por justificar el asesinato de un ratero y se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas .
> 
> En cualquier caso me sorprendo con qué ferocidad alguna gente va en contra de lo que dictaminará la justicia , que es muchos años de cárcel para el chino asesino y una buena indemnización millonaria a la familia del muerto que arruinará a toda su familia y les quitará lo que han ahorrado y trabajado generaciones pasadas.
> 
> Le saldrá bien caro proteger los 10 euros de pérdida que iba a tener ese día.



No insistas, deja que la barbarie camele, ya tendrán tiempo de saberearla y entenderla detalladamente.


----------



## NXT (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Veis amenazas y enemigos por todos lados cuando la realidad es mucho más amable.



El que vive en los mundos de Yupi cree que los demás somos paranoicos.
La realidad la muestran las estadísticas.








Tasa de criminalidad en EE. UU. 2020, por tipo de delito | Statista


Esta estadística muestra la tasa de criminalidad en los Estados Unidos en el año 2019, por tipo de delito.




es.statista.com




El peligro está ahí y no se puede ignorar.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> El chino asesino pasará el resto de su vida en la cárcel . Yo lo condenaría a la pena de muerte .



Por eso no eres juez.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> El local será quemado por los parientes del chaval que fue a hacer una gamberrada de las que hacen los chavales.



//modo ATARAXIO on
Cuidado, que se empieza por ahí y _"se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas"_ según tú. 
//modo ATARAXIO off
¿Es lo que crees que va a pasar o lo que deseas que ocurra?



ATARAXIO dijo:


> el que esté sin pecado que tire la primera piedra.



Yo no he robado jamás a nadie ni he cometido ningún delito. Hablas como si tú sí lo hubieras hecho y creyeses que es algo habitual. Por si acaso te aclaro que no, no lo es.


----------



## pandillero (7 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Venía a decir esto, que viendo el tipo de pincho que coge del mostrador no parece una automática ni una mariposa ni nada, debe de ser un cuchillito táctico mini para dar cuatro pinchazos. Otra cosa es que sepa donde dar o que haya tenido mala suerte y le haya clavado en uan arteria como la femoral o la carótida pero a juzgar por la imagen no aprecio mancha ni chorro de sangre



Es una navaja, la abre cuando está de espaldas y cuando el otro salta el mostrador ya la lleva abierta y si pasas fotograma a fotograma se ve perfectamente que tiene como mínimo 12 cm de hoja y más de 3 cm de ancho, poca broma es como un cuchillo de caza y sabe manejarla, un ataque continuado y centrándose en las cervicales excepto cuando se intenta defender que va a una pierna. Yo creo que va a tener mucha suerte si vuelve a caminar, por la manera en como queda moñeco con la última, parece que va a quedar echenicado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

NXT dijo:


> El que vive en los mundos de Yupi cree que los demás somos paranoicos.
> La realidad la muestran las estadísticas.
> 
> 
> ...



precisamente porque nunca he robado nada ni nunca he tenido ningún problema , ni juicios ni denuncias....veo la vida un poco más amable que los que os habéis pasado años enteros jugando a la play que os ha convertido en psicópatas potenciales. 

Estáis tan acostumbrados a matar que os parece que es una opción.


----------



## |||||||| (7 Ago 2022)

Ignorad al Ataraxio... mataría a su tía con tal de heredar mil euros... es un muerto de hambre paguitero... para él robarnos a los que nos lo curramos es moralmente aceptable... la moral del parásito se llama, por eso se pone en la piel de los chorizos


----------



## piru (7 Ago 2022)

max power dijo:


> El chino estaba tan tranquilo en su tienda, sin meterse con nadie, sin agredir a nadie, sin robar a nadie. El ha sido atacado sin proporcionalidad y no sabe si el otro va armado. No creo que aplique la proporcionalidad como tu sugieres.
> 
> A mi la pena de muerte a un asesino a sangre fria me parece perfecta si la victima es verdaderamente tal y no es un ajuste de cuentas o similar En tal caso dependeria.



Lo de la respuesta proporcional es una tontería española que no rige en USA. Allí siguen el principio de inicio de la acción violenta, que es el correcto. 
El mayor responsable es el que inicia la acción violenta, el que responde responde como puede a una acción imprevista y que no sabe qué finalidad tiene.


----------



## Sanchinarro (7 Ago 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo de la respuesta proporcional es una tontería española que no rige en USA. Allí siguen el principio de inicio de la acción violenta, que es el correcto.
> El mayor responsable es el que inicia la acción violenta, el que responde responde como puede a una acción imprevista y que no sabe qué finalidad tiene.



Exactamente, porque eso es justo lo que es.

Que con el corazón a mil y hasta arriba de adrenalina por una agresión con riesgo de muerte te exijan proporcionalidad es de puta risa.

COsas de criminales rojos, claro. Se protegen entre sí.


----------



## Sanchinarro (7 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se empieza por justificar el asesinato de un ratero y se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas .
> 
> En cualquier caso me sorprendo con qué ferocidad alguna gente va en contra de lo que dictaminará la justicia , que es muchos años de cárcel para el chino asesino y una buena indemnización millonaria a la familia del muerto que arruinará a toda su familia y les quitará lo que han ahorrado y trabajado generaciones pasadas.
> 
> Le saldrá bien caro proteger los 10 euros de pérdida que iba a tener ese día.



Eres auténtica MIERDA infrahumana sin derecho a la vida. Eres malo y débil. Si no fuera por nosotros que te protegemos estarías muerto hace mucho. No tienes derecho a vivir ni motivos para vivir. Eres muy dañino para la especie y debes morir.


----------



## lostsoul242 (7 Ago 2022)

Pero se lo ha cargao? o solo le dejo KO ..
Que no es lo mismo una cosa que la otra .


----------



## Persea (7 Ago 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Perfecto serie noquearle y reducirle.



es que eso es exactamente lo que hizo! Noquearle y reducirle! Lo que pasa que lo hizo con un puñal para asegurar su integridad fisica. No veo desproporcionalidad.


----------



## lappin7 (7 Ago 2022)

NXT dijo:


> El que vive en los mundos de Yupi cree que los demás somos paranoicos.
> La realidad la muestran las estadísticas.
> 
> 
> ...



*NXT, santa follada intelectual la que has demostrado esta tarde
Es histórica*


----------



## Persea (7 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> proporcionalidad dices.
> como un TOGA SUCIA
> asi va el pais



Gracias a dios y a franco que los nazipaletos no gobiernan y TODOS los codigos penales del mundo incluyen la proporcionalidad. Hasta el empastillado de adolfo entendia esto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

Sanchinarro dijo:


> Eres auténtica MIERDA infrahumana sin derecho a la vida. Eres malo y débil. Si no fuera por nosotros que te protegemos estarías muerto hace mucho. No tienes derecho a vivir ni motivos para vivir. Eres muy dañino para la especie y debes morir.



¿ ves como sois psicópatas y asesinos potenciales ? 

gracias por demostrarlo con tu ira incontenible . 

No pasan más crímenes en España porque hay poca densidad de población y la mayoría de la gente está metida en sus casas .
Los subnormales y criminales como este enfermo mental que me amenaza, antes andaban por las calles metiéndose en líos , ahora se desahogan matando a pixels con los videojuegos y pajeándose viendo porno .


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> es que eso es exactamente lo que hizo! Noquearle y reducirle! Lo que pasa que lo hizo con un puñal para asegurar su integridad fisica. No veo desproporcionalidad.



Si, el detallito del puñal en el cuello. Un matiz sin importancia. El dia que un policia tenga que reducirte y lo haga con una porra en tu cabeza te lo puede explicar igual.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Gracias a dios y a franco que los nazipaletos no gobiernan y TODOS los codigos penales del mundo incluyen la proporcionalidad. Hasta el empastillado de adolfo entendia esto.



eres follapolicias ?
y follajueces ?


----------



## Furymundo (7 Ago 2022)

proporcionalidad

es que un tercer tio que no ha estado en situacion de peligro me diga a mi si ha sido legal la puñalada en el cuello que le he metido a un asesino en serie que venia a por mi 

IROS A TOMAR POR CULO


----------



## Persea (8 Ago 2022)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Si, el detallito del puñal en el cuello. Un matiz sin importancia. El dia que un policia tenga que reducirte y lo haga con una porra en tu cabeza te lo puede explicar igual.



Coño que ganas de buscarle el fallo A LA VICTIMA del atraco. Ya son ganas. Solo falta decir que el tio tenia el puñal preparado para poder matar a un ladron.


----------



## Persea (8 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> eres follapolicias ?
> y follajueces ?



soy folla derecho romano y folla codigospenales


----------



## Persea (8 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> proporcionalidad
> 
> es que un tercer tio que no ha estado en situacion de peligro me diga a mi si ha sido legal la puñalada en el cuello que le he metido a un asesino en serie que venia a por mi
> 
> IROS A TOMAR POR CULO



Claro pimpollo, eso en los paises civilizados se llama juez imparcial. Un tercero sin interes en el pleito juzga imparcialmente dos intereses enfrentados. En los estercoleros socialistas se impone la justicia popular. Esta claro que leer a pedro varela te ha hecho pupita en las neuronas.


----------



## jkaza (8 Ago 2022)

Cuando el juez le diga:

- Señor Chino, usted vio peligrar su vida en algún momento como para actuar apuñalando al ladrón de chucherías en repetidas ocasiones por la espalda y en puntos vitales?

- Pelo ej ke tenía blagas en la cala y saltó pol el mostladol ke ej mi plopiedad plivada, Señol juez...

- Condenado a cadena perpetua por homicidio en primer grado, con el agravante de emplear excusas de niños ratas de burbuja.info.


----------



## jkaza (8 Ago 2022)

NXT dijo:


> El que vive en los mundos de Yupi cree que los demás somos paranoicos.
> La realidad la muestran las estadísticas.
> 
> 
> ...





NXT dijo:


> El que vive en los mundos de Yupi cree que los demás somos paranoicos.
> La realidad la muestran las estadísticas.
> 
> 
> ...



Benditas almas puras las que vagan por aquí 

El chino es el ejecutor, y quienes lo apoyáis sois cómplice del homicidio.

Solo os deseo que un día vuestro sobrinito (porque Dios quiera que hijos nunca tengáis) haga una tontería, y se tropiece con un "chino".


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Benditas almas puras las que vagan por aquí
> 
> El chino es el ejecutor, y quienes lo apoyáis sois cómplice del homicidio.
> 
> Solo os deseo que un día vuestro sobrinito (porque Dios quiera que hijos nunca tengáis) haga una tontería, y se tropiece con un "chino".



En este suceso se juntaron dos delitos :

Un robo insignificante, puesto que el valor de lo expuesto es muy bajo (no es una joyería ni un banco ) y aún así es trabajo de la policía capturar al ladrón y de los jueces juzgarlo. 

y por el otro lado un asesinato con premeditación y alevosía. El chino hijo de puta criminal, tenía preparado un machete para asesinar al primero que se atreviese a robar y para ello ha entrenado durante años que se nota claramente en la destreza y eficacia con la que asesta las cuchilladas.

Lo ideal es que no hubiese delitos, ni guerras , ni riñas entre parejas y vecinos ... pero son los asesinos los criminales más abyectos que existen, puesto que se creen con el poder de arrebatar la vida a alguien y sin embargo no quieren morir. La pena de muerte es imprescindible para los asesinos , para que sean conscientes del valor de la vida de los demás al saber que le quitarán la suya. 

*Recomendaría ir a un psiquiatra a todos los que se han manifestado como psicópatas .* De hecho enfermos mentales como Otegi, reconoció en la entrevista de Évole que hasta que murió su puta madre ( que ojalá hubiese muerto antes de parirlo ) no fue consciente de que matar provoca dolor no solo al que muere. 









Otegi comprendió lo que sentían las víctimas de ETA cuando perdió a su madre en la cárcel


El líder de la izquierda abertzale, Arnaldo Otegi, ha repasado en una entrevista con Jordi Évole los episodios más duros de la violencia terrorista...




www.20minutos.es









*La alevosía es una característica que diferencia el delito de homicidio del asesinato y consiste en emplear medios para asegurar la comisión del delito, asegurando que la persona no pueda defenderse.* 

se entiende como la comisión de un delito «a traición y sobre seguro». Es el empleo de medios, modos o formas en la ejecución del hecho que tienden a asegurar el delito, sin que el autor se arriesgue a acciones que procedan de la defensa que pudiera hacer el sujeto pasivo o un tercero.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

En España no se puede hacer, no tenemos derecho a defendernos, solo a pagar , a dejar que te peguen, a que te entren en casa, este es el estado del bienestar que hemos votado. Al chino ese en ESpaña lo meten en la cárcel al instante, no tengo ni puta idea de lo que pasará en USA.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Benditas almas puras las que vagan por aquí
> 
> El chino es el ejecutor, y quienes lo apoyáis sois cómplice del homicidio.
> 
> Solo os deseo que un día vuestro sobrinito (porque Dios quiera que hijos nunca tengáis) haga una tontería, y se tropiece con un "chino".



Claro, en un país donde cuando te para la poli en un coche van con la mano en el arma por si acaso, donde dan cursos de como colocarse y acercarse en un coche por si empiezan a disparar, claro que si. Lo habitual es ir a una tienda y hacer esas cosas enmascarado en u n país con fácil acceso a las armas. No tengo idea de lo que pasará en el juicio, pero no digas más chorradas de ejecutor.


----------



## bubbler (8 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> estais bastante locos y bastante corrompidos los que buscais la manera de justificar la muerte de un ratero
> 
> se llama proporcionalidad: no es justo cortarle la mano a un ladron de naranjas. Es desproporcionado.
> 
> Ahora bien, en el caso concreto que nos ocupa no creo que hubiese intencion homicida.



Para actuar con proporcionalidad en una situación tensa, requiere de entrenamiento, ergo la respuesta proporcionada en el marco jurídico español está viciada. ¿A que esto de la proporcionalidad no lo dicen con el presunto violador?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En España no se puede hacer, no tenemos derecho a defendernos, solo a pagar , a dejar que te peguen, a que te entren en casa, este es el estado del bienestar que hemos votado. Al chino ese en ESpaña lo meten en la cárcel al instante, no tengo ni puta idea de lo que pasará en USA.



defiéndete de los políticos que te asaltan cada año robándote 6 meses de tu vida.

Defiéndete de quien ha convertido la vivienda en un lujo que saquea la práctica totalidad del salario . 

Tienes muchos enemigos en tu entorno que no reconoces como tales y que son de los que deberías defenderte.


----------



## jkaza (8 Ago 2022)

Pues nosotros lo que hemos "clavado" es el análisis del perfil del chino: Un psicópata entrenado con los vídeojuegos. Encima un narcisista attention whore 

E igual de tonto que los burbus que lo justifican


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ago 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Claro pimpollo, eso en los paises civilizados se llama* juez imparcial*. Un tercero sin interes en el pleito juzga imparcialmente dos intereses enfrentados. En los estercoleros socialistas se impone la justicia popular. Esta claro que leer a pedro varela te ha hecho pupita en las neuronas.



no existe eso .
el juez es un toga sucia puesto por la mafia del estado,
y generalmente siempre va a simpatizar con el delincuente.

fijate como tienes que adjetivar la palabra juez. 
señal de que eso es inexistente


----------



## Furymundo (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> defiéndete de* los políticos* que te asaltan cada año robándote 6 meses de tu vida.
> 
> Defiéndete de quien ha convertido la vivienda en un lujo que saquea la práctica totalidad del salario .
> 
> Tienes muchos enemigos en tu entorno que no reconoces como tales y que son de los que deberías defenderte.



NO ESTAN EN TU ENTORNO, 
en cambio el ratero ladron o el mena asesino si .

si estuvieran en mi entorno yo ya no estaria en este mundo. 

me habria inmolado llevandome a alguno de ellos a la tumba


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



el chino sólo se gana la vida honradamente y esa gente le quiso joder

dónde está la proporcionalidad ahí?


----------



## jkaza (8 Ago 2022)

A ver si nos sorprende el ladrón con un AMA también


----------



## NXT (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> precisamente porque nunca he robado nada ni nunca he tenido ningún problema , ni juicios ni denuncias....veo la vida un poco más amable que los que os habéis pasado años enteros jugando a la play que os ha convertido en psicópatas potenciales.
> 
> Estáis tan acostumbrados a matar que os parece que es una opción.



Somos todos psicópatas menos tú y los delincuentes a los que defiendes calificándolos de meros gamberros a los que hay que dejar actuar impunemente porque Bill Gates es más malo:


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ya puestos a ir a la cárcel para toda la vida por matar a un inocente , por lo menos que intenten matar a Bill Gates o algún psicópata que está jodiendo el mundo





ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ quién es más criminal ? Bill Gates o el ladrón de caramelos ?



Cada vez está más claro que en este mensaje hablabas realmente de tí mismo:


ATARAXIO dijo:


> tu te mueves conjeturas
> yo por evidencias.



Eres todo conjeturas, prejuicios y falacias, y te retratas aun más en cada comentario.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Ago 2022)

esto solo sirve para que el proximo chino se abalance sobre el tipo, y cuando el tipo se revuelva lo apuñale 3 millones de veces "en defensa propia", es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana para los maricas a los que les duele ver a un cacho mierda convertido en carne picada


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Ago 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Somos todos psicópatas menos tú y los delincuentes a los que defiendes calificándolos de meros gamberros a los que hay que dejar actuar impunemente porque Bill Gates es más malo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a parte del apuñalamiento, que es grandioso, si esto nos sirve para que se prohiba la mierda del league of legends, pues mira otra cosa que ganamos 
tenia que haber añadido el fortnite y ya habria sido perfecto


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En este suceso se juntaron dos delitos :
> 
> Un robo insignificante, puesto que el valor de lo expuesto es muy bajo (no es una joyería ni un banco ) y aún así es trabajo de la policía capturar al ladrón y de los jueces juzgarlo.
> 
> ...



en el video no hay un robo, hay un intento de algo, y luego, a la mayor brevedad, with the quickness, una transformacion subita en vehiculo a ruedas del que intentaba ese algo algo pero que se deja la cota de malla aynrandianesca de rigor en casa


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se empieza por justificar el asesinato de un ratero y se acaba justificando 70 millones de muertos de la segunda guerra mundial incluyendo las bombas atómicas .
> 
> En cualquier caso me sorprendo con qué ferocidad alguna gente va en contra de lo que dictaminará la justicia , que es muchos años de cárcel para el chino asesino y una buena indemnización millonaria a la familia del muerto que arruinará a toda su familia y les quitará lo que han ahorrado y trabajado generaciones pasadas.
> 
> Le saldrá bien caro proteger los 10 euros de pérdida que iba a tener ese día.



todos los frags son creados igual, son solo eso, frags


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

NXT dijo:


> Somos todos psicópatas menos tú y los delincuentes a los que defiendes calificándolos de meros gamberros a los que hay que dejar actuar impunemente porque Bill Gates es más malo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver si lo entiendes subnormal ! 

ROBAR ES ALGO MALO QUE NO DEBERÍAS SUCEDER, PERO SUCEDE . Los objetos materiales se pueden reponer. 
Son circunstancias que ocurren porque el ser humano es el que es . Un mono ladrón que actúa cuando ve la ocasión . El fútbol consiste en eso : robar la pelota a los otros . Gusta tanto el fútbol porque activa el verdadero ser que hay reprimido en cada uno , que es ser ladrón. 
Somos descendientes de ladrones que asaltaban tribus para saquear , violar y matar. Cuando se dieron cuenta que matando a la gallina de los huevos de oro se quedaban sin recursos INVENTARON EL COMERCIO. 
Es infinitamente más ladrón un estafador que vende un piso por el triple de lo que cuesta, que un anormal que intenta robar una nimiedad para probablemente pagarse la droga. 


ASESINAR ES ALGO INCOMPARABLEMENTE MUCHO PEOR QUE ROBAR. Nadie tiene derecho a quitar la vida a otra persona . Es más importante aprender a evitar confrontaciones que intentar resolverlas matando . La gente que asalta con la finalidad de matar son tan asesinos como el chino , que no es este caso que estamos hablando de un ladrón que sólo iba a robar y no a matar. 

*LOS QUE MATAN DEBERÍAN SER A SU VEZ ASESINADOS, PARA QUE ENTIENDAN EN QUÉ CONSISTE QUITAR LA VIDA.

VIVA LA PENA DE MUERTE !!!! *


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

El chino debería ser condenado a muerte . 

Los ladrones deberían ser condenados a trabajos forzados hasta compensar lo que han robado .


----------



## NXT (8 Ago 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> *NXT, santa follada intelectual la que has demostrado esta tarde
> Es histórica*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149132



Hay más y mejores respuestas a lo largo del hilo señalando más disparates y falacias de este individuo que yo no he tocado. Ten en cuenta que son muchas, demasiado para que las conteste una sola persona. Casi da para hacer un hilo aparte recopilándolas todas.


Baltasar G thang dijo:


> a parte del apuñalamiento, que es grandioso, si esto nos sirve para que se prohiba la mierda del league of legends, pues mira otra cosa que ganamos
> tenia que haber añadido el fortnite y ya habria sido perfecto



Yo no lo calificaría de grandioso. Realmente me parece horrible, pero entiendo que en una situación así defienda su tienda.
La verdad es que tampoco echaría de menos esos juegos a los que no le tengo ningún aprecio, y eso que soy un psicópata en potencia según el tal Ataraxio que juega demasiado a matar en consolas.

PD: La serie basada en uno de esos juegos, Arcane, sí que me parece salvable.


----------



## NXT (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a ver si lo entiendes subnormal !



Qué mala forma de perder una discusión con insultos. A llorar a ignorados.


----------



## FeiJiao (8 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Bromas aparte, la conducta del chino es desproporcionada, actúa como un sociópata jugando al Call of Duty. Y eso es delito. Pilla al enano, que no veo yo que lleve navaja ni pistola (tampoco veo que sea negro por cierto), y le mete 50 cuchilladas hasta la ¿muerte?. NO SE DONDE ESTÁ LA SANGRE.
> 
> En España las leyes son pura mierda. Si te defiendes a hostias dejando al chorizo o al okupa lisiado, o a navajazos, estás años en la cárcel. Porque el Estado no quiere que te defiendas de los criminales. Les dan miedo los lobos, solo quieren corderos.
> 
> Aun así, si el del video vive en EEUU, acabará en la puta carcel igualmente. No es autodefensa. La respuesta es desproporcionada. No estamos hablando de alguien que se defienda a navajazos contra varios intentando darle una paliza, o armados.



Entiendo tu punto, pero es que en estos tiempos (y sobretodo si es claramente un delincuente como ese que queria robar al chino) si por alguna razon te ves arrastrado en una situacion violenta lo mejor es ser muy contundente, desproporcionado,al menos lo suficiente como para que tu atacante ya no pueda intentar algo en tu contra. 

Este campeon de jiujitsu intento ser moderado, solo someter al hijoputa que le hecho bronca sin querer lastimarlo de mas y esa caballerosidad le termino costando la vida. 
Campeón de Jiu Jitsu Brasileño se mete en una pelea y acaba con dos tiros en la cabeza.


----------



## FeiJiao (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> toda la mierda que tiene en la tienda no vale la vida de una persona.
> 
> ¿ cuántas veces te tendrían que matar a tí por todo lo que has robado en los supermercados ?



Y asi es como los putos ladrones aprenden a sentirse impunes y empiezan a robar todo lo que les salga de los cojones (matando o lastimando gravemente a quien oponga resistencia) y aqui no paso nada jijii.


----------



## FeiJiao (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es decir tú ves más ético y coherente que por el robo de un cachivache de diez euros asesinen a una persona.
> 
> Esos raterillos no iban a matar a nadie sino a hacer una gamberrada , que probablemente tú has robado infinidad de veces en los supermercados y nadie te ha asesinado



Si supieras la cantidad de gente normal que trabaja ha muerto asesinada por culpa de esos putos parasitos de mierda que roban a mano armada como unos putos cobardes...... Ya la sociedad esta hasta los cojones.


----------



## FeiJiao (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Muchos de los flipados que aplauden el asesinato por parte del chino quizás no estén de acuerdo con la condena a pena de muerte del asesino algo que contradice al sentido común.
> 
> LA LEY DEL TALIÓN *constituye el primer intento por establecer una proporcionalidad entre daño recibido en un crimen y daño producido en el castigo, siendo así el primer límite a la venganza*.
> 
> ...



A el chino, independientemente de que halla matado al ladron o no, solo se le deberia dar proteccion policial a su negocio (es una zona de riesgo) y ningun tipo de sancion. 

Los ladrones de mierda que se jodan, en el momento que usan una puta arma mortal dejan bien en claro que las vidas y derechos humanos de otros les importan un cojon, A la sociedad no debe de importarnos tampoco los derechos de ellos. Putos cobardes.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Hilo lleno de rojos defendiendo a los ladrones.

No se podía saber. Luego nos preguntamos por qué en este país se sigue votando lo que se vota.


----------



## Anticriminal (8 Ago 2022)

El "chino" se ha metido en un grave problema. Sólo le ha acuchillado en numerosas ocasiones para lograr evitar perder menos de 10 euros?

Y lo ha logrado, no le ha robado 10 euros.... pero le ha causado numeros heridas de arma blanca en la espalda los hombros etc.

Se apellida nguyen asi que no es Chino. es malasio o indonesio o algo así


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> A el chino, independientemente de que halla matado al ladron o no, solo se le deberia dar proteccion policial a su negocio (es una zona de riesgo) y ningun tipo de sancion.
> 
> Los ladrones de mierda que se jodan, en el momento que usan una puta arma mortal dejan bien en claro que las vidas y derechos humanos de otros les importan un cojon, A la sociedad no debe de importarnos tampoco los derechos de ellos. Putos cobardes.



No vivimos en una sociedad perfecta . Ojalá no hubiese delitos. Una vez más repito que a diferencia de la vehemente crueldad con la que la gente se manifiesta por un delito leve que condenan a muerte , se dejan a su vez asaltar a través de los impuestos y tantas leyes injustas que condicionan nuestras vidas , por no hablar de toda la trama del coronavirus que han obedecido como ovejas.

NADIE TIENE DERECHO A MATAR ! 
En el precio de las joyas de una joyería está el seguro de robo .

De la misma manera que cuando pagas el seguro del coche se asume el riesgo que puedas matar a una familia un día que te despistes o hayas bebido de más. 

Habría que analizar la razón por la que alguna gente roba . que no es lo mismo que la gente que ataca a otras personas de forma violenta ( que no es el caso ) . 

Como metáfora para que se entienda , en el territorio del tigre unos hijos de puta le metieron como cebo un trozo de carne y el animal siguiendo su instinto pisó el cepo . El cazador se cree en el derecho de matarlo por haber picado.


----------



## Dreyfus (8 Ago 2022)

Entrevista con el asiático del vídeo. Interesante:









Vegas Smoke Shop Owner Recounts How Masked Robber He Stabbed Begged For His Life | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Y cuando alguien toma las riendas aquí estás tu juzgándolo, diciendo lo que está bien y lo que está mal. Porque hoy esos ladrones quieren robar 4 chorradas, pero mañana Dios sabe hasta donde podrán llegar, y ahí estarás tu defendiéndoles nuevamente, porque esa es tu programación.

La realidad es que ese "chino" nos ha quitado un problema de encima a saber a cuantas personas, pero se lo va cargar todo el. Lo mínimo que deberíamos hacer es reconocer el buen trabajo educativo que ha realizado.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Los hombres "malos" son necesarios, ayudan a mantener a raya a otros hombres malos.

¿Es el "chino" malo de verdad? Tu y yo sabemos que ese hombre no habría matado a nadie que venga con buenas intenciones a su tienda ¿Estamos de acuerdo en esto? Es como culpar al conductor que ha matado a alguien que se saltó el semáforo en rojo al pasar, ni es justo ni tiene sentido, si la gente no sabe vivir en sociedad, lo justo es la muerte, se extirpa, como se hace con los órganos afectados por enfermedades.

Yo soy un hombre pacífico, no me gusta molestar ni que me molesten, solo exijo el respeto que yo tengo por los demás, y el que no lo entienda que pague las consecuencias, que es muy fácil escudarse en las leyes para hacer el mal sabiendo que te protegen porque es un negocio para mucha gente.


----------



## Gorrión (8 Ago 2022)

Tu punto de vista me cuadra, tanto por lo que se puede observar en el vídeo, como su actuación posterior en los foros. Pero sigo estando de parte del "chino", tal vez porque tenemos maneras distintas de entender lo que significa justicia.

Supongo que soy un asesino en potencia.


----------



## tocafa (8 Ago 2022)

Joder le da el matarile de lado. Parece que lo esta abrazando y todo.


----------



## cateto (8 Ago 2022)

el chino puede que se salve por su retraso, no era consciente de la realidad, virtual.
si busca un buen abogado y reconoce su subnormalidad podria evitar la carcel y pasar el resto de su vida en el manicomio.

yo como progre estoy en contra de la pena de muerte, pero este es de los pocos casos que si no entra en un siquiátrico deberian aplicarla la camara de gas descubierta, lanzandole botellas de butano desde una altura considerable


----------



## kdjdw (10 Ago 2022)

Si te tengo delante te reviento a hostias hijo de puta


----------



## Pirro (10 Ago 2022)

Al chino no lo va a condenar el haber dado muchas puñaladas sino la última puñalada. El asaltante ya estaba reducido cuando asestó la última.


----------



## Eremita (10 Ago 2022)

Dejaos de gilipolleces. Hace dos días la Policía de Las Vegas, no había presentado cargos contra el chino. El chino es un héroe y punto. Un limpiador de escoria al que debemos mostrar nuestro mayor agradecimiento.

El que tenga hijos rateros (o gimbirris como diría un papuchi) que espabile y los eduque o que vaya encargando más a la cigüeña.

Con este otro Héroe (este sí, con mayúscula) me reí de lo lindo: Kyle Rittenhouse. Estaba toda la piara progre salivando con cadenas perpetuas y penas de muerte y nah. *INOCENTE*. La mente progre es tan deficiente que cualquier suceso en el mundo, lo centran en su puto ombligo.





Tiroteo en la manifestación de Kenosha - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Así que puré de limones, progres.

Si alguno quiere vivir un exorcismo, citad este post a mamarraxio, pero citad en copia y pega, que le tengo ignorado y no lo vería. Recuerdo las penas de muerte concatenadas con las que soñaban los fanáticos para este Heroico chaval. A joderse, dos delincuentes habituales se cargó y a un tercero le secciono el bíceps, (así aprende).


----------



## Panzerfaust (10 Ago 2022)

Ese chino llevaba mucha hambre atrasada, se nota que ha explotado, a cualquiera nos puede pasar, en el dia a dia vas tragando, vas tragando y vas tragando religiosamente, un día por cualquier motivo explotas y te vuelves literalmente loco y ese paga toda la mierda que has tragado durante mucho tiempo


----------



## Pizti (11 Ago 2022)

@ATARAXIO todo el puto día hablando de naturaleza y cuando la tienes delante te cagas en los pantalones.

El Chino le ha reventado con una calma que da gusto.

Vaya panda de mariconas acomplejadas habita el foro


----------

